# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Une page s'ouvre...

## manoe

Soda est entré dans ma vie depuis deux jours. C'est à mots feutrés,  presque en chuchotant, que j'écris les premiers mots d'une histoire que  j'espère pérenne même si nous n'en sommes qu'aux balbutiements. L'heure  est à la découverte inquiète, à l'apprivoisement mutuel. Je dois avouer  que jusqu'à présent cette adoption restait quelque peu "virtuelle" et sa  concrétisation a  brutalement ravivé tous les souvenirs du quotidien  partagé avec celui que j'ai perdu l'an passé, me laissant désemparée  devant la réalité d'un être vivant totalement inconnu. J'en ai  même pleuré, refusant pendant quelques heures d'envisager une nouvelle  histoire, avec le sentiment de ne rien ressentir pour ce petit être. Et  aujourd'hui, j'ai presque honte de moi. Soda a parcouru des milliers de  kilomètres de l'Espagne à mon coin de France, s'est trouvé parachuté  dans une maison, lui qui n'a de toute sa vie connu que le refuge. En une  journée, il a connu plus de bouleversements que pendant ses 5 années  d'existence. Comment pouvais-je être aussi égoïste pour lui en vouloir  de ne pas être celui qui désormais a rejoint les anges ? Aujourd'hui,  passé le choc de la confrontation, je sens mon coeur s'ouvrir, pas  encore d'amour mais de tendresse pour ce petit qui s'adapte sans un  bruit à une rapidité étonnante. Soda est un chien infiniment doux et  terriblement touchant de gentillesse teintée de crainte. Lui,  l'invisible, mérite tellement de recevoir tout ce qu'il n'a pas même osé  demander pendant toutes ses années. J'espère te rendre heureux petit  coeur, et pardonne-moi si quelquefois je suis encore un peu maladroite.

----------


## monloulou

Toute cette douceur dans son regard  :: , je te félicite d'avoir enfin franchi le pas celui que tu redoutais. A te lire j'ai des larmes aux yeux, tout ce que tu as ecrit est tellement touchant. Vous apprendrez à vous connaître petit à petit et je ne doute pas que Soda sera aussi ton grand amour. Plein de bonheur à tous les deux et merci infiniment pour Soda  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci monloulou  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

A voir ses yeux est bien parti ...

----------


## phacélie

Qu'il est beau, Soda, si en plus il est doux et touchant comme tu le décris, nul doute que tu vas tomber amoureuse, manoe, votre histoire ne fait que commencer, je vous la souhaite longue et heureuse  :Smile:

----------


## senior95

Il est magnifique Manoe, une très belle histoire commence entre vous.

----------


## superdogs

AAAaaah, je suis au travail.. je pars, je file chez moi m'occuper de mes loups, et je reviens tout tout tout lire.. juste le temps de dire qu'il a la couleur du miel....

A toute à l'heure  ::

----------


## nat34

Dans un cœur il y a de la place pour ton ange, et pour Soda.
L'amour ne se divise pas, il grandit à chaque nouvelle histoire. 
Il a l'air serein malgré tout ses bouleversements, bonne route à vous deux, et fait lui confiance, il saura te guider.

----------


## Belgo78

Il est sublime  :: 
Je confirme son regard sur la deuxième montre qu'il sait déjà qu'il est bien tombé  :: 
Au final c'est peut-être lui qui va t'adopter le premier et te redonner confiance petit à petit  :: 
Très bon choix Soda ton humaine va craquer continue comme ça !

----------


## duma762000

je suis vraiment heureuse de cette nouvelle histoire. Ne culpabilisez pas Manoe, si vos sentiments sont partagés entre joie et tristesse.
Il faut que tout se mette en place doucement, d'un côté comme de l'autre. Pour l'instant vous vous découvrez, tous les deux, avec l'appréhension et l'espoir mélangés.
J'espère que cette histoire durera très très longtemps et qu'on en lira de temps en temps quelques pages.
Caresses à Soda et merci d'avoir ouvert votre porte (et bientôt votre coeur) à ce petit être.

----------


## lénou

Oh manoe, quel regard! :: 
J'ai connu ce sentiment, cet état, juste normal et le coeur s'ouvrira très vite de nouveau.
Très heureuse pour vous 2!  ::

----------


## superdogs

Qu'il est beau, ton Soda ! sur la 2eme photo, je trouve qu'il y a dans son regard de l'interrogation.. peut-être la même que la tienne ? Qui est cette humaine ? Qu'est ce que ce sera nous deux ?

Prenez votre temps tous les deux ; chaque jour ou semaine amènera un peu plus de proximité...
Je te souhaite, je vous souhaite à tous les deux une belle belle histoire ...
Notre coeur d'humain amoureux des poilus a la particularité d'aimer chacun de nos chiens, différemment peut-être, mais toujours intensément.
Et Soda a de l'intensité dans son regard, lui aussi....

----------


## flomyspra

Il est magnifique. Je sens que ça va être une très belle histoire entre vous deux.

----------


## lénou

Quelles nouvelles manoe?  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci à tous pour vos chaleureux messages  ::  :: 

Je  ne soupçonnais pas qu'une adoption puisse être si bouleversante  émotionnellement. Elle a fait brutalement et douloureusement ressurgir  tant de souvenirs, de gestes, de mots que je croyais rangés bien au  chaud dans ma mémoire, et je demeure partagée entre l'espoir, la  crainte, la nostalgie. Et pourtant, voici juste trois jours que Soda est  arrivé mais j'ai comme le sentiment qu'il a déjà pris sa place dans la  maison. Même dans mes rêves les plus optimistes je n'aurais jamais  imaginé qu'un petit être qui a connu 5 longues années de refuge témoigne  d'une telle faculté et rapidité d'adaptation et c'est presque comme  s'il vivait déjà avec moi depuis plusieurs semaines. Je redoutais  l'apprentissage de la propreté, le changement d'alimentation, les  blocages liés à la peur de l'inconnu face à tant de situations qu'il n'a  jamais rencontrées, etc, mais jusqu'à présent, Soda ne pose AUCUN  problème. Il refuse juste d'emprunter certains escaliers (mais pas  tous), de monter en voiture et ne semble guère apprécier les promenades  où il recherche le sol bitumé plutôt qu'herbu  ::  , tout en marchant très  lentement à mes côtés sans même trop renifler ça et là. On avait attiré  mon attention sur le fait que les premières sorties pouvaient être  quelque peu "sportives" et qu'il fallait être vigilant et veiller à ne  pas lâcher la laisse. En fait, je pourrais tenir cette dernière d'un  doigt tant il avance posément ! Moi qui espérais retrouver un partenaire  de rando, cela me semble compromis !!  :: 

Indépendamment  de tout ceci, d'heures en heures, il s'est détendu, apaisé, a trouvé  ses marques. Nous avons même esquissé un jeu de course poursuite dans le  jardin hier  :: . Ses yeux expriment déjà tant de reconnaissance, presque  d'amour. Soda se révèle désarmant de douceur, de sensibilité et  d'affection. Il est juste là, sans faire de bruit ni rien demander, tout  étonné de tout découvrir d'un quotidien où il est aimé et choyé. Le  voir notamment s'éveiller à de nouvelles saveurs (mmmhhhh, lécher un pot  de yaourt !!) - lui qui n'a apparemment été nourri que de pain sec et  ponctuellement quand les moyens financiers du refuge le permettaient de  croquettes bas de gamme - est extrêmement émouvant. Et plus encore,  sentir sa tête devenir lourde dans ma main et s'immobiliser pour encore  plus de caresses me bouleverse.

Après  des années où il est passé totalement inaperçu -mais il est vrai que  c'est un chien qui reste plutôt en retrait -, se contentant d'observer  voire de reculer devant ses congénères un peu plus hardis (je n'ai  d'ailleurs toujours pas entendu le son de sa voix  ::  ), il a tellement  droit à sa part de bonheur et essayer de le rendre heureux me remplit de  beaucoup de joie. 



Rien que pour cela, je n'aurai pas été totalement inutile en ce monde.


Dé-ten-du !!! ::

----------


## Liolia

OOooooh mais qu'il est beau ce Soda! Et comme je suis heureuse que tu aies ouvert ta porte non seulement à ce loulou qui en avait tellement besoin, mais aussi à la possibilité d'une nouvelle histoire, à l'espoir en somme. 

Un beau renard  ::  ce grand jeune homme!

----------


## manoe

Merci Liolia  :: 
Je le soupçonne effectivement d'être croisé renard-écureuil  ::

----------


## Liolia

Moi je pense que si il marche doucement et près de toi en balade, c'est parce qu'il a peur que tu aies un mauvais rappel et que tu files  :: 
Quand il va comprendre que tu es irréprochable en balade, il va vite changer de rythme et à vous les randos  :Smile:

----------


## manoe

::

----------


## lénou

Oh, quel touchant témoignage, j'en frissonne! Tellement heureuse pour toi et pour lui!  :: 

Oh si, à mon avis tu vas vivre de bien jolies randonnées avec ton loulou: magnifique renard caramel.  :: 
Il est sur la réserve, il vient d'arriver mais il va vite évoluer à tes côtés!
Du bonheur ++++++ en perspective pour vous 2!  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci lénou  ::

----------


## lénou

Et attention, Bosco était également parfait en balade au début, alors peaufine ces qualités, profite, profite!  :: 
 Tu n'as pas de miss Cahly avec toi pour l'inciter à se dévergonder dans le mauvais sens!!! ::  ::

----------


## nat34

Je suis morte de rire dans mon canapé, un chien parfait qui ne bouge pas une oreille, tu es en période de lune de miel et il te met dans sa poche. Les bêtises ça sera pour plus tard, quand il sera sûr de toi !

----------


## manoe

Ne me porte pas la poisse nat34  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Merci à tous pour vos chaleureux messages 
> 
> Je  ne soupçonnais pas qu'une adoption puisse être si bouleversante  émotionnellement. Elle a fait brutalement et douloureusement ressurgir  tant de souvenirs, de gestes, de mots que je croyais rangés bien au  chaud dans ma mémoire, et je demeure partagée entre l'espoir, la  crainte, la nostalgie. Et pourtant, voici juste trois jours que Soda est  arrivé mais j'ai comme le sentiment qu'il a déjà pris sa place dans la  maison. Même dans mes rêves les plus optimistes je n'aurais jamais  imaginé qu'un petit être qui a connu 5 longues années de refuge témoigne  d'une telle faculté et rapidité d'adaptation et c'est presque comme  s'il vivait déjà avec moi depuis plusieurs semaines. Je redoutais  l'apprentissage de la propreté, le changement d'alimentation, les  blocages liés à la peur de l'inconnu face à tant de situations qu'il n'a  jamais rencontrées, etc, mais jusqu'à présent, Soda ne pose AUCUN  problème. Il refuse juste d'emprunter certains escaliers (mais pas  tous), de monter en voiture et ne semble guère apprécier les promenades  où il recherche le sol bitumé plutôt qu'herbu  , tout en marchant très  lentement à mes côtés sans même trop renifler ça et là. On avait attiré  mon attention sur le fait que les premières sorties pouvaient être  quelque peu "sportives" et qu'il fallait être vigilant et veiller à ne  pas lâcher la laisse. En fait, je pourrais tenir cette dernière d'un  doigt tant il avance posément ! Moi qui espérais retrouver un partenaire  de rando, cela me semble compromis !! 
> 
> Indépendamment  de tout ceci, d'heures en heures, il s'est détendu, apaisé, a trouvé  ses marques. Nous avons même esquissé un jeu de course poursuite dans le  jardin hier . *Ses yeux expriment déjà tant de reconnaissance, presque  d'amour. Soda se révèle désarmant de douceur, de sensibilité et  d'affection. Il est juste là, sans faire de bruit ni rien demander, tout  étonné de tout découvrir d'un quotidien où il est aimé et choyé. Le  voir notamment s'éveiller à de nouvelles saveurs (mmmhhhh, lécher un pot  de yaourt !!) - lui qui n'a apparemment été nourri que de pain sec et  ponctuellement quand les moyens financiers du refuge le permettaient de  croquettes bas de gamme - est extrêmement émouvant. Et plus encore,  sentir sa tête devenir lourde dans ma main et s'immobiliser pour encore  plus de caresses me bouleverse.*
> 
> Après  des années où il est passé totalement inaperçu -mais il est vrai que  c'est un chien qui reste plutôt en retrait -, se contentant d'observer  voire de reculer devant ses congénères un peu plus hardis (je n'ai  d'ailleurs toujours pas entendu le son de sa voix  ), *il a tellement  droit à sa part de bonheur et essayer de le rendre heureux me remplit de  beaucoup de joie.* 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh oh Manoe, t'as pas le droit de faire monter les larmes aux yeux comme ça, hein !!!
Oui, c'est exactement ça ! le bonheur de les voir s'apaiser, s'émerveiller, découvrir... 

L'amour est en train de naître....  ::  :: 

Par contre, comme les autres, et d'expérience : il va se révéler au fil du temps.. les promenades, pour l'instant, tu es son seul repère.. j'ai eu une chienne, au début, je me disais qu'il faudrait que je marche pendant 10 kms pour qu'elle se dépense assez... au bout de 2 mois, elle cavalait toute seule, et moi derrière...

J'suis tellement contente pour toi !

----------


## senior95

Il est pour l'instant en mode atterrissage . Après 5 ans d'enfermement il doit se poser lui aussi plein de questions . Il va lui falloir un peu de temps pour se détendre complètement . Tout plein de caresses à Soda

----------


## nat34

> Ne me porte pas la poisse nat34


C'est comme çà qu'on les aime non ?

----------


## duma762000

oui, tout cela est très juste : il observe, il essaie de comprendre ce qui se passe, qu'est ce qu'on attend de lui, si tout cela n'est pas qu'un rêve. Exactement comme nous, comment lui faire plaisir, ne pas lui faire peur etc... Peu à peu il va s'enhardir et essayer de faire d'autres choses. Ce sera à ce moment qu'il faudra lui montrer, doucement, jusqu'où il peut aller, ce qui est bien et ce qui est moins bien, pour nous.
il y aura des moments où ce sera parfait, d'autres où vous aurez l'impression de ne pas y arriver, de ne plus rien y comprendre. Mais tout va se mettre en place petit à petit, au rythme de chacun.
Quant aux randonnées, je ne me fais aucun souci, "c'est dans les gènes".....
Bonne et longue route à tous les deux.  ::

----------


## manoe

Oui duma762000, je me doute bien qu'on ne peut tirer de conclusions hâtives après seulement 3 jours. J'espère savoir gérer l'évolution future mais sa docilité me laisse sereine. Merci à vous  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Faut toujours être serein de toute façon et puis intervenir à temps, leur apprendre quelques petites bases, comme assis et profiter de leur calme pour apprendre la promenade en laisse. Souvent ils ont une phase retour à l'adolescence qui surgit, tous les petits trucs qu'on a anticipé aident beaucoup  ::

----------


## manoe

Mais c'est qui celui-là ?... :: 
Sors de ce four...  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

::  Manoe a adopté le chien parfait 
Super pour Soda, qui va enfin vivre  :: 
Titus était aussi un brave petit soldat au début. Deux ans plus tard, il prend ses aises... ::

----------


## Belgo78

Je vois pas bien, il est dans le four et regarde un chien dehors ? :: 

Ou alors il cherche un copain chien ?  ::

----------


## manoe

Ben voyons  ::

----------


## duma762000

mais non, il attend que le poulet sorte du four  ::

----------


## manoe

:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voici une semaine que Soda partage ma  vie et la présence de ce petit être confondant de douceur et de bonté  m'apparaît presque comme une évidence. En seulement sept petits jours, je  mesure combien il ensoleille mon quotidien et je sens la tendresse  inonder peu à peu mon coeur, osant à peine croire au petit miracle qui  est en train de s'accomplir. Certes, il est sans doute prématuré de  parler de connivence et de complicité mais pourtant, indéniablement un  lien se tisse.
Je reste  abasourdie de constater à quelle vitesse il s'est adapté, passant de la  découverte fébrilement inquiète d'un univers qui lui était totalement  étranger à une aisance beaucoup plus sereine. Il semble juste garder  quelque étonnement de recevoir tant d'amour lui que personne n'avait jamais regardé. Le voir témoigner sa joie de me revoir chaque matin, me  chercher du regard ou encore venir quémander des caresses me bouleverse.  Sois tranquille petit coeur, tu as trouvé TA famille.



L'est pas beau mon renardeau ?  ::

----------


## Liolia

oh que si il est beau!  ::

----------


## senior95

Il est magnifique ton renardeau, il commence à prendre confiance. Comment se comporte -t-il lorsque tu le sors ? A-t-il des craintes ?

----------


## manoe

Pour ce qui est des sorties, il semble s'enhardir un peu. Cependant, je  l'ai emmené hier chez le vétérinaire et il était manifestement apeuré,  sursautant au moindre bruit et s'est même mis à trembler lorsque le  client précédent est sorti (je le soupçonne de ressentir plus de crainte  à l'égard des hommes que des femmes).

----------


## Liolia

pauvre loulou, heureusement qu'il t'a, ça fait chaud au cœur de se dire que plus personne ne lui fera de mal maintenant.

----------


## Sydolice

Une merveille, ton petit renardeau ...

----------


## Belgo78

Je pense qu'on était beaucoup à espérer lire ça  :: 

Bien joué Soda tu refais pétiller ta maman  ::

----------


## superdogs

Le Petit Prince et le Renard.....  ::  on est responsable de ce qu'on a apprivoisé... c'est trop beau, votre histoire !

----------


## lénou

J'en frissonne!  ::

----------


## duma762000

malheureusement les chiens qui viennent d'Espagne sont très méfiants vis à vis des hommes, parce que, là-bas, ce sont souvent les hommes qui les maltraitent. 
Pour les sorties de Soda, si ce n'est pas le cas, je conseillerais une double attache (collier et harnais) avec deux laisses. Sans oublier la médaille avec nom et tél. En effet, Soda paraît costaud et s'il panique, il faut qu'il soit en sécurité dans les premiers temps.
Je me suis déjà retrouvée avec la laisse et le collier d'un côté et le chien de l'autre. Par chance c'est arrivé alors que la confiance envers moi était déjà en place et j'ai pu rattraper le chien. Pour l'autre galgo, avec qui ça m'est aussi arrivé malgré mes précautions, il adore la voiture et en ouvrant la portière, il a sauté aussitôt à l'intérieur. 
Alors prudence, prudence. Mieux vaut trop que pas assez.
Et le poulet ? Il est sorti du four ?   ::

----------


## superdogs

Oui, mon espagnol Gringo craignait particulièrement les hommes ; ça lui a totalement passé, par chance.
Par contre, il m'a accordé sa confiance immédiatement ; il était passé dans l'intervalle entre les mains de bénévoles, femmes, qui l'avaient sûrement chouchouté comme jamais.

Alma, elle, a peur de tout humain, sans distinction de sexe. Une fois, elle est sortie de son collier... mais s'est immédiatement tapie au sol, en raison de mon mouvement immédiat et brusque de me pencher vers elle. Comme si j'allais la frapper, ou un truc du genre.

C'est long, et touchant aussi, de les voir évoluer, à touts petits pas.... mais... que du bonheur !

----------


## manoe

> Je pense qu'on était beaucoup à espérer lire ça 
> 
> Bien joué Soda tu refais pétiller ta maman


Vraiment gentil à toi Belgo78. Merci  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci duma762000 pour les conseils. Je pense que je prends déjà toutes les précautions possibles mais il faut effectivement être vigileant. Toutefois, si Soda est indéniablement craintif, il n'a pas subi de maltraitance et ne présente aucun traumatisme ce qui me laisse envisager le futur sans trop d'inquiétude. Quoi qu'il en soit, il progresse très vite. Ainsi aujourd'hui, il a de lui-meme emprunté l'escalier devant lequel il reculait depuis son arrivée et semble moins réticent à monter et descendre de voiture.

----------


## duma762000

il va vite comprendre que voiture = promenade (sauf véto). N'oublie pas de ne le laisser descendre (ou monter) que sur ordre, même dès maintenant. Tu lui dis "monte" ou " voiture" ou ce que tu veux, en même temps que le chien monte ou descend. Peu à peu il va comprendre le mot et l'action correspondante. Quand tu verras qu'il a bien compris, tu pourras alors l'empêcher de bouger si tu n'as pas donné d'ordre. Un peu la méthode de la réaction de Pavlov. Le chien intègre par reflexe ce que tu attends de lui, en douceur.
C'est passionnant cette découverte de l'un et de l'autre, même si par moment on a le coeur serré ou l'angoisse de mal faire qui monte. Voir les yeux qui brillent peu à peu, les premiers battements de queue hésitants, ensuite la joie franche, même les premières bêtises qui nous indiquent qu'il prend confiance. 
Comprendre que non on n'oublie pas l'absent mais qu'au contraire on le revoit, on y repense joyeusement, on se rappelle les premiers jours, les premiers mois. Il redevient vivant, pas seulement par le chagrin et le regret de son départ mais parce qu'on découvre qu'on peut aimer plusieurs fois, aussi intensément bien que différemment, sans culpabilité.

----------


## manoe

Merci duma762000 pour ces paroles si justes...
Je n'oublierai jamais combien vous avez été présente  pour moi après la mort de mon regretté Aron avec toujours les mots dont j'avais besoin.  ::

----------


## nat34

Je suis heureuse de pouvoir lire cette nouvelle page.
Ton adoption est très généreuse, un adulte de 5 ans si j'ai bien compris, merveilleux geste. 
Nul doute qu'il te le rendra au centuple, et que vous aurez de nombreuses belles aventures.
Nul doute qu'Aaron est très fier de toi.

----------


## manoe

Grand merci à toi aussi nat34. Tu fais partie de ceux qui m'ont soutenue et à qui je serai toujours reconnaissante  ::

----------


## manoe

Alleluia, renardeau à des cordes vocales...  ::    Bon, Il n'a émis qu'un seul "wouh" très bref mais au moins me voici rassurée sur ses capacités sonores  ::   En  revanche, il a aussi manifesté qu'il savait gronder et montrer les  crocs... Et là, je dois dire que je suis restée un peu interdite. Une  voisine s'est en effet approchée du portail extérieur pour bavarder,  accompagnée de son chien en laisse. Certes, ce dernier encore très  jeune, de gros gabarit est un peu "brut de décoffrage" mais nous nous  étions croisés la veille en promenade et renardeau avait comme  d'habitude battu en retraite. Se peut il donc qu'aujourd'hui il se soit  approprié la maison comme étant SON chez lui et qu'il ait voulu le lui  signifier ??



En tous cas, beaucoup moins brave devant la TV... 



Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette chose qui fait de la lumière et des bruits bizarres ???  :: 



Pas rassuré du tout  ::    courage, fuyons  !!  ::

----------


## nat34

Oh que oui, c'est son territoire maintenant, pas question qu'on lui prenne !

----------


## Belgo78

Oui ils s'approprient vite nos maisons  :: 

Ca veut dire aussi qu'il prend confiance  ::

----------


## manoe

Les bêtises ont commencé... ::

----------


## duma762000

ben oui, il est chez lui désormais. Les choses difficiles commencent : lui faire comprendre ce qui est autorisé et ce qui ne l'est pas sans l'effrayer. Si tu n'es pas trop sûre de ce qu'il faut faire ou pas, le mieux c'est d'ignorer et de ranger ce qui est précieux. Soda veut peut être attirer ton attention et il cherche ce qui va te faire réagir. 
Courage, mais c'est un signe qu'il progresse dans la confiance, c'est bien pour lui, un peu moins pour toi mais ça passera...

----------


## mer064

Raconte, on veut tout savoir  ::

----------


## phacélie

S'il a passé toute sa vie en refuge, il n'a absolument aucune idée de ce qu'un humain considère comme des bêtises  ::

----------


## nat34

Il a du temps à rattraper, il n'a pas vécu sa vie de chiot ou d'ado, il va se lâcher un moment, et toi tu vas apprendre à ranger....

----------


## monloulou

Ce sera des petites bêtises qui passeront très vite, il va reconstruire son histoire avec toi (qq exemples avec Alma de Superdogs)  :Smile:

----------


## manoe

Il  aura fallu cinq longues années pour que renardeau découvre enfin ce  qu'est une maison, un quotidien en famille, bref, la vie tout  simplement. Il est bien évident que je ne peux lui en vouloir de ne pas  savoir ce qu'on ne lui a jamais appris. De mon côté, j'espère avoir les  mots et gestes justes dans son éducation. Je suis en apprentissage moi  aussi !!
De toutes façons,  quelle idée de laisser traîner des chaussures, c'est tellement bon une  semelle !! Quant aux chaussons, tout y est bon, et pas seulement la  semelle...  Et mon orthèse de pouce, enfin voyons, on ne laisse pas un  tel nonos sur une table de chevet, c'est de la provocation  !!  Et ne  parlons pas du garage où se côtoient tant d'irrésistibles odeurs qui  donnent furieusement envie de faire pipi....

Je continue la liste ??  ::

----------


## monloulou

Pardon manoe mais  ::  je ne serai pas la seule à lire la suite... tu n'auras pas le temps de t'ennuyer.
Il est castré ce jeune renardeau ?

----------


## nat34

Le temps qu'il apprenne, le plus précieux est à mettre hors de sa portée tu t'en doutes, et gaffe à ton assiette

----------


## danyhu

Ce n'est qu'aujourd'hui Manoe que je découvre ton beau et si craquant renardeau!!!!

Quelle merveilleuse adoption!!!!

Je suis tellement contente pour vous deux; un petit être seul et abandonné te redonne le sourire et la joie de vivre...

Je vous souhaite plein plein de bonheur et je suivrai avec le plus grand plaisir ce nouveau post inondé de tendresse.

----------


## superdogs

> Il  aura fallu cinq longues années pour que renardeau découvre enfin ce  qu'est une maison, un quotidien en famille, bref, la vie tout  simplement. Il est bien évident que je ne peux lui en vouloir de ne pas  savoir ce qu'on ne lui a jamais appris. De mon côté, j'espère avoir les  mots et gestes justes dans son éducation. Je suis en apprentissage moi  aussi !!
> *De toutes façons,  quelle idée de laisser traîner des chaussures, c'est tellement bon une  semelle !! Quant aux chaussons, tout y est bon, et pas seulement la  semelle... * Et mon orthèse de pouce, enfin voyons, on ne laisse pas un  tel nonos sur une table de chevet, c'est de la provocation  !!  Et ne  parlons pas du garage où se côtoient tant d'irrésistibles odeurs qui  donnent furieusement envie de faire pipi....
> 
> Je continue la liste ??



 ::  effectivement, ça me rappelle Alma... il n'y a pas si longtemps.. qui a testé la chaussure et le chausson entre autres choses !

J'ai décidé de fermer à clé la porte du garage, vu que Alma, curieuse.. cherche à y entrer, dès que j'ai le dos tourné (huile de vidange, scies, sécateurs, fourches, bref  plein d'objets potentiellement dangereux), et à la cuisine, comme pour les touts petits, pas de casseroles la queue tournée vers l'extérieur par exemple ; 1/2 seconde, et ça peut être la catastrophe..

Ce n'est rien Manoe, ça va lui passer au fur et à mesure, quand tu lui expliqueras, gentiment.. 
ce qui fait très bizarre, c'est de voir un chien adulte se comporter comme un chiot.. ; mais ça fait tellement rire aussi ! il s'approprie son environnement, ça fait donc partie de son acclimatation

"Maitre Goupil... "  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alleluia, renardeau à des cordes vocales...    Bon, Il n'a émis qu'un seul "wouh" très bref mais au moins me voici rassurée sur ses capacités sonores  *En  revanche, il a aussi manifesté qu'il savait gronder et montrer les  crocs... Et là, je dois dire que je suis restée un peu interdite. Une  voisine s'est en effet approchée du portail extérieur pour bavarder,  accompagnée de son chien en laisse. Certes, ce dernier encore très  jeune, de gros gabarit est un peu "brut de décoffrage" mais nous nous  étions croisés la veille en promenade et renardeau avait comme  d'habitude battu en retraite.* Se peut il donc qu'aujourd'hui il se soit  approprié la maison comme étant SON chez lui et qu'il ait voulu le lui  signifier ??
> 
> 
> 
> En tous cas, beaucoup moins brave devant la TV... 
> 
> Pièce jointe 430983
> 
> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette chose qui fait de la lumière et des bruits bizarres ??? 
> ...


J'ai la même à la maison.. les copains/copines du dehors deviennent des intrus de l'autre côté du portail... c'est que leur territoire (enfin un à eux !!, et rien qu'à eux !)  ils y tiennent.

Et la télé, mdr ! Alma est partie en courant la première fois qu'elle a vu les "lumières" de l'écran !

----------


## manoe

> Il est castré ce jeune renardeau ?


Oui monloulou




> Le temps qu'il apprenne, le plus précieux est à mettre hors de sa portée tu t'en doutes, et gaffe à ton assiette


Je crois que j'ai déjà compris qu'il me fallait réorganiser mon intérieur  ::  Le problème est que renardeau et moi n'avons pas la même notion du "précieux" car j'ai l'impression que pour lui, tout peut se révéler digne d'intérêt   ::    Quant à l'assiette, je ne lui fais AUCUNE confiance... Va falloir que je surélève la table  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce n'est qu'aujourd'hui Manoe que je découvre ton beau et si craquant renardeau!!!!
> Quelle merveilleuse adoption!!!!
> Je suis tellement contente pour vous deux; un petit être seul et abandonné te redonne le sourire et la joie de vivre...
> Je vous souhaite plein plein de bonheur et je suivrai avec le plus grand plaisir ce nouveau post inondé de tendresse.


Adorable à toi danyhu  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ce qui fait très bizarre, c'est de voir un chien adulte se comporter comme un chiot.. ; mais ça fait tellement rire aussi ! il s'approprie son environnement, ça fait donc partie de son acclimatation


Oui superdogs, cela me fait rire (un peu jaune parfois je dois le reconnaître  :: )  mais aussi fondre de voir ce petit être découvrir en quelques jours plus qu'il n'en aura jamais connu dans toute sa vie. Je suis très heureuse car il est évident qu'il s'est vite approprié les lieux et SA famille  ::

----------


## duma762000

Waiton, mon premier galgo, quand il est arrivé, mangeait tout ce qu'il trouvait : les gants fourrés en cuir (miam miam), les torchons (miam miam) les serviettes de toilette (re miam miam). Il avait un estomac et un intestin au top car il refaisait tout à peu près intact, jamais eu de souci intestinal ou gastrique. Une vraie poubelle ambulante
A la maison, j'essaie de mettre tout en hauteur, avoir eu des chats ça aide. 
Mais Edu est grand, il dépasse largement la table, donc j'ai appris à laisser sonner le téléphone le temps de mettre l'assiette dans le placard. Sinon, à la diète Duma !
Pas question de laisser la télécommande sur le fauteuil sinon on cherche en rouspétant. Par chance il ne détruit pas mais stocke quelque part. Aurait-il de l'écureuil ? L'autre fois il est allé dans la cuisine (que j'ai laissé ouverte, tant pis pour moi) et j'ai retrouvé, soigneusement rangés dans son panier, un poivron, une courgette, une pomme. Pas mangés, pas abîmés mais au cas où il y aurait rupture de croquettes ...
Une autre fois il a piqué les chaussettes et les a têtées longuement, du coup les chaussettes à la poubelle.
La dernière qu'il a faite c'est de manger un tube de pommade entier, bouchon et emballage compris. Le produit étant assez toxique, appel en cata au véto qui me dit "on ne peut rien faire", appel à un autre véto qui me dit "amenez le d'urgence il faut le faire vomir", un troisième (quand on aime on ne compte pas) qui me dit "surveillez et si ça ne va pas amenez le". Bref entre temps le chien s'est soigné lui même en vomissant tout - j'ai même retrouvé la notice à peu près intacte. Je lui ai donné du charbon végétal qui est un anti poison efficace je voulais le laisser à jeun "mais j'ai faim.... pourquoi j'ai pas droit à ma gamelle ? Je veux ma gamelle ...." Enfin tu as compris, tu me la donnes, le service n'est plus ce qu'il était.
Et pourtant je le sais, je fais attention mais je n'ai absolument pas le droit à l'erreur. 
Parfois ils s'y mettent à deux : le grand (Edu) fait tomber, la petite (Caline) sait ouvrir pas mal de choses, ils partagent. La pauvre Oly (qui est aveugle) arrive en général trop tard mais pas pour "l'engueulade générale".

----------


## manoe

Mais la vie est loin d'être un long fleuve tranquille chez duma !!!  ::

----------


## lénou

Oh, mais Cahly et Bosco sont des anges alors: jamais une bêtise malgré leur passé!  :: 
Bon courage manoe! La reine du rangement vous allez devenir!  ::

----------


## duma762000

Bon ça n'arrive pas tous les jours, quand même. Mais oui avec 3 loulous, surtout les 2 noirs (Edu et Caline) c'est pas triste. Séparés, ce sont des anges, ensemble on enlève le "g" de "ange" . Et encore .....  
Oly est très calme en général, c'est plutôt par son gabarit et son handicap qu'elle fait des bêtises.

----------


## lénou

Je n'oublierai jamais ma Utah chez ma soeur pour un anniversaire dans son appartement à Paris, retrouvée dans la cuisine en train de subtiliser discrètement des petits fours, juchée sur ses 2 pattes arrière! J'ai vite resserré les miniardises ni vu ni connu, je l'avoue, il y a prescription!!! ::

----------


## manoe

::

----------


## flomyspra

ça me fait rire car ça me fait penser à Lhotse, ma dernière adoption. C'est un super petit loulou et quand je décrivais comment ça se passait à la maison, tout le monde me disait, il est parfait mais pour en avoir eu d'autres, je savais qu'il fallait attendre un peu pour les bêtises.  ::  Je l'ai adopté au bout de 3 jours de FA tellement je le trouvais génial alors que ce n'était pas du tout dans mes prévisions mais j'ai toujours du mal à ne pas craquer donc c'était prévisible que je craque, d'après mes amis. 
Et j'ai attendu les petites bêtises, j'étais sûre que ça allait arriver car pour tous ceux que j'ai eu, tous vraiment top, malgré tout il y avait quelques petits points faibles qu'on découvre assez vite. Lui c'était quand même le plus sociable, un des plus à mon écoute car tout de suite très proche de moi. Mais je me disais bien que la perfection n'était pas de ce monde. :Smile: 
Et c'est venu au bout de quelques semaines, il m'a vidé le frigo plusieurs fois, il sait ouvrir les meubles de cuisine qui sont de gros tiroirs qui se tirent donc il a sorti la poubelle plusieurs fois pour faire de jolis petits carnages. Il m'a détruit quelques petits trucs aussi, il est pas toujours top quand on croise quelqu'un ou certains chiens etc... mais il peut aussi être parfait, ça dépend.

Mais je l'adore toujours autant, ça a rien changé de mon amour pour lui, peut-être au contraire car la perfection ça peut être un peu ennuyant. Et ça reste quand même un loulou presque parfait car je me suis adaptée à ses bêtises, comme sécuriser mon frigo, j'enferme la poubelle dans les toilettes quand je pars et du coup je n'ai quasiment plus de bêtises sachant que son point faible c'est la nourriture, je fais en sorte qu'il n'y ait pas accès. Quand il y a une nouvelle bêtise, je trouve la parade. Pour ce qui est des petites destructions, chaussettes, coussins ou autres, ils me l'ont tous fait au début et puis c'est passé pour tous au bout de quelques temps, plus ou moins vite selon les loulous mais vite pour tous quand même. Je crois que c'est Lhotse qui m'a cassé le plus de choses mais il ne le fait plus. Et pour ses petites craintes avec les gens ou certains loulous, j'évite les situations sensibles par contre comme il est aussi très calin avec les gens qu'il connaît un peu et très amical avec beaucoup de chiens, je privilégie ces moments là avec ses copains chiens et personnes et ça le fait énormément progresser sur sa sociabilité avec tous. Et en plus, je me fais super plaisir à le voir très heureux dans ces moments là.

Je te souhaite beaucoup de bonheur avec Soda, il a vraiment l'air super et pour chacun c'est une aventure différente mais à chaque fois, une aventure extraordinaire.

----------


## superdogs

Coucou Soda, c'est Alma !

Tiens, pour que Manoe s'arme de patience, je te raconte mes dernières...

Hier, j'ai tiré, tiré sur le drap pendu sur la ligne dans le jardin... tant et tant que d'une, je l'ai déchiré... et même que, de deux,  la corde à linge, ben.. elle s'est cassée ! Superdogs m'a vu passer, avec un grand truc rose dans la gueule..  :: 

et ce matin, pendant qu'elle était sous la douche, j'ai attrapé un paquet de café moulu, et je n'ai pas trouvé l'ouverture.. alors, je l'ai percé de partout  ::  ça faisait des traînées de poudre de la cuisine jusqu'à mon dodo..

Si tu veux, je peux te donner des idées...  ::   ::

----------


## Liolia

oh la vache... :: 

Ici Castiel commence à se calmer un peu sur ce genre de conneries, ouf!

----------


## nat34

::

----------


## manoe

Oh  purée, mais ils sont gratinés vos loulous !!!  Le coup du frigo et de  la poubelle  ::   Et la corde à linge  ::    Je me demande qui, de Lhotse, Alma  ou Castiel détient la palme d'or... 

Finalement,  par comparaison mon renardeau est d'une sagesse remarquable ...   N'allez pas me le dévergonder en lui donnant de mauvaises idées  :: 

Sinon,  après le petit "whou" ridicule émis l'autre jour, renardeau s'est  essayé aux vocalises mais.... à 3h30 du matin !! Bon, à sa décharge, une  voiture était garée tous feux éteints et moteur allumé sur le trottoir  d'en face. Pas normal, ca   ::  Mais maintenant qu'il sait comment aboyer,  il n'a pas trouvé comment s'arrêter... Et puis, comme c'est bon les  crottes de chat au petit-déj dans le jardin. Et à défaut, un kleenex  peut se révéler très appétent   ::  Moi qui ait passé des jours à la  recherche des croquettes idéales sans céréales qu'il digérerait le mieux  après avoir lu des tonnes de comparatifs et d'études sur le sujet et  posé des questions etc etc... 



A  part cela, Soda est un chien attendrissant mais si j'ai beaucoup de  tendresse pour lui, je ne ressens pas l'amour inconditionnel que j'avais  pour mon regretté Aron. Plusieurs fois dans la journée, je me surprends  à dire "Aron lui comprenait" ou "aurait agi ainsi" et quand je veux  l'appeler, c'est Aron qui me vient spontanément aux lèvres, non Soda. Je  culpabilise beaucoup mais les sentiments ne se contrôlent pas. Enfin,  j'espère rendre Soda heureux, c'est tout ce qui importe car ce petit le mérite tellement

----------


## phacélie

Au début on s'attache, après seulement on aime, ça va viendre manoe, avec le temps et les moments forts vécus ensemble, tu verras  ::

----------


## Liolia

Moi aussi je mets du temps à aimer à la folie. Il faut le temps que la connivence s'installe et qu'on trouve la façon de communiquer. Mazda je l'adorais des petit, je ressentais des élans de tendresse pour lui. Mais il a fallu du temps pour que l'amour fou arrive, il avait 2 ans je crois. Et avec Castiel je n'en suis pas encore là. Je pense vraiment que c'est lié à la communication. Avec nos animaux on n'utilise pas vraiment les mots. C'est en se côtoyant au quotidien et en se regardant vivre qu'on apprend à se comprendre, a repérer quand il fait ça, ça veut dire ça...Quand il a ce regard c'est qu'il se sent comme ça...

----------


## manoe

Vous avez probablement raison phacélie et liolia mais, je sais que c'est ridicule, j'ai tellement peur de ne pas parvenir à l'aimer ce petit... 
Avec Aron, ce fût une histoire tellement extraordinaire où, dès le départ, j'ai eu le sentiment de totalement communiquer avec lui et pas seulement avec des mots, mais des regards, des attitudes. L'alchimie a été quasi immédiate et je crois qu'il restera à jamais LE chien de ma vie. Une telle osmose ne peut se reproduire

----------


## Liolia

Si les osmoses se reproduisent, mais elles peuvent être différentes. Les premiers mois ou Mazda était à la maison, j'étais en panique complète, parce que je ne ressentais pas pour lui ce que je ressens pour Kingston. C'est venu en son temps, mais ça m'a beaucoup  travaillé à l'époque.

----------


## manoe

Merci liolia, tu me rassures, je me demandais ce qui clochait chez moi mais apparemment je ne suis pas la seule.
Au fait, câlins à ta meute  ::

----------


## nat34

T'inquiète pas, Soda a le mode d'emploi et il va te mettre dans sa poche. Quand on a le cœur brisé ça prend plus de temps.

----------


## Belgo78

Je pense que ce serait pire si il te rappelait trop Aaron, tu te reposerai trop sur ta relation avec lui et il ne pourrait te sortir de cette triste période.
Là c'est une nouvelle aventure pour vous deux, pleins de nouvelles choses à construire et découvrir, beaucoup de bonheur à vivre à vous deux  :: 
De toute façon maintenant qu'il a trouvé son petit déj idéal, il va tout faire pour que tu craques définitivement pour s'assurer d'avoir ce met délicat  ::

----------


## lénou

+ 1! 
Seul le temps...
L'amour vient en allant mais nous les aimons tous différemment car ils sont différents!
Parfois, je pense également à ma Utah si facile à l'extérieur, m'enfin non, j'oublie qu'elle m'en a fait voir de toutes les couleurs pour le rappel!!! ::  Et puis, ma grande bouclée était Rantanplan, tranquille et détendue, limite escargot parfois, le flegme britannique dans toute sa splendeur!!! Alors la balade pour couper la journée était parfois stressante car le temps n'est pas extensible!
Nous avons tendance à idéaliser le disparu, c'est humain. A nous de déceler les points forts des nouveaux venus.  :: 
Nous oublions parfois qu'ils viennent juste d'arriver et, sincèrement, je les admire car ils sont capables d'une sacrée faculté d'adaptation! C'est terriblement touchant et troublant!

----------


## duma762000

Je n'ai jamais ressenti l'amour fou, le coup de foudre pour un de mes animaux. Mais à chaque fois, ils ont su trouver le chemin pour se rendre indispensables, même si parfois ça passe par les bêtises aussi.
Par contre l'inverse existe, Edu a eu le coup de foudre pour moi. Lui qu'on approchait si difficilement, qui était terrorisé quand on le regardait, il m'a fait confiance dès le premier regard alors qu'il était dans le camion de covoiturage. Le chauffeur m'avait prévenue qu'on aurait du mal à le faire descendre, qu'il devenait fou, je l'ai vu, je lui ai dit "alors tu viens ?". Je lui ai mis sa laisse il a bondi du camion et hop à la maison. La famille, les ami(e)s ont mis des semaines à pouvoir le toucher, pas moi. Une semaine après son arrivée il s'est sérieusement ouvert le flanc, il a fallu l'amener chez le véto de garde pour le recoudre. Je l'ai tenu pendant l'anesthésie, il n'a pas eu un recul. Par contre le véto (un homme) a dû attendre qu'il dorme pour l'approcher. Ensuite il a fallu faire les soins quotidiens, le découdre. Il était d'une confiance totale avec moi et ça continue. Il n'a pas le même regard pour moi que pour les autres, même s'il fait des fêtes folles à ceux qu'il connait. C'est pourquoi, alors qu'il en était à sa quatrième FA en un an, je l'ai gardé malgré ses défauts. J'aurais eu l'impression de le trahir, mais moi je n'avais pas encore le coup de foudre pour lui.
Pour les comparaisons avec les autres, c'est souvent pour les bêtises : oh mais untel lui ne le faisait pas ou unetelle aurait compris tout de suite etc..... Mais eux aussi avaient leurs défauts, on oublie et on ne garde que le meilleur.
Je crois qu'on ne peut pas avoir le vrai coup de foudre plusieurs fois dans sa vie mais une relation construite pas à pas peut être aussi intense et sincère.

----------


## Belgo78

De toute façon y a bien quelque chose qui fait que pour lui ou elle on appelle l'assoc alors que pour les 10 000 à côté on ne le fait pas.

Le plus inexplicable c'est notre chat Mango qui nous a même attaqué quand on l'a vu au refuge, pourtant en sortant on ne voyait que lui  :: 

Pour les autres c'est chaque fois différent mais y a bien quelque chose qui fait que c'est à eux qu'on a ouvert la porte plutôt qu'au frère ou à la sœur même si inexplicable dans bien des cas.

----------


## Liolia

c'est vrai ce que tu dis Duma762000, quand Castiel est chiant, je me dis, Mazda n'était pas aussi chiant petit, et puis parfois j'y pense, et si il était bien chiant, c'est juste qu'on oublie vite.

----------


## superdogs

> *De toute façon y a bien quelque chose qui fait que pour lui ou elle on appelle l'assoc alors que pour les 10 000 à côté on ne le fait pas.*
> 
> Le plus inexplicable c'est notre chat Mango qui nous a même attaqué quand on l'a vu au refuge, pourtant en sortant on ne voyait que lui 
> 
> Pour les autres c'est chaque fois différent mais *y a bien quelque chose qui fait que c'est à eux qu'on a ouvert la porte plutôt qu'au frère ou à la sœur même si inexplicable dans bien des cas.*


+ 1

J'ai eu une "chienne de ma vie", et c'est celle qui a traversé avec moi les pires années de ma vie ; ce qui m'amène à penser que notre relation à eux est aussi liée à notre vécu, dans le court laps de temps qui leur est imparti.. Une chienne formidable, qui m'aurait suivi sur la Lune ou en deltaplane, si je lui avais demandé, je crois

Il y a eu le chien de la reconstruction.., et celui de la pose de fondations nouvelles..
Avec chacun, la relation est différente, voire de l'un à l'autre d'ailleurs ; autant Gringo est le chien de la tendresse, autant Alma est celle qui m'apprend à aimer "de loin", avec sa façon "au bord de l'évanouissement" de montrer son lien à moi.

Je n'ai aucune crainte pour toi et Soda; un jour, tu vas sentir, que tu l'aimes ; tu ne t'en apercevras peut-être pas tout de suite, mais c'est déjà en chemin en toi.
Il y a bien un petit germe, comme dit Belgo, parce que sinon, tu aurais tiré au sort "plouf, plouf, plouf, c'est toi que j'adopterai" parmi tous ceux que tu as vu

----------


## danyhu

Manoe, si j'ai bien retenu, Aron était un chien réformé d'une école de chiens guides; ce qui veut dire qu'il était certainement très très équilibré et parfaitement éduqué  (une de mes voisines a aussi été FA d'une labrador noire, qui fut aussi réformée - elle l'a gardée (surtout pour sa fille); c'était une merveille de louloute!).  Cette communication que tu as ressentie avec lui dès le début était donc facile.

Ici, tu as choisi un pauvre petit coeur qui n'a connu que la cage pendant 5 ans (ce n'est pas rien!); comment veux-tu que dès le début cela se passe aussi impeccablement?

Aron restera probablement LE chien de ta vie; et alors?  cela ne t'empêchera pas d'aimer aussi très fort - différemment sans doute - ton petit renard et de lui apporter l'amour qu'il n'a jamais connu.
De son côté, Soda viendra panser tes blessures et, j'en suis certaine, te remercier tous les jours de l'avoir choisi pour faire partie de ta famille.  Tu verras comme tu vivras de merveilleux moments avec lui aussi!!!!!

----------


## manoe

Grand merci à tous pour tous vos messages d'encouragements et vos témoignages  :: 
Je voudrais tellement la réussir cette adoption que j'oublie l'essentiel, à savoir qu'il faut laisser du temps au temps et qu'une histoire ne se construit pas en quelques jours. 
Pour me faire pardonner mes incertitudes, renardeau à été couvert de câlins tout l'après-midi car nous avons 5 ans à rattraper...

----------


## monloulou

La présence de Soda est déjà une réussite, tu sauras prendre ton temps pour vous aimer et lui apprendre toi à Soda tant de choses  ::

----------


## manoe

Vraiment très gentil à toi monloulou  ::

----------


## nat34

Il n'y a pas si longtemps tu pensais qu'il était impossible pour toi d'adopter à nouveau, aujourd'hui Soda est là et vous avez un bon bout de chemin à faire ensemble, du temps pour vous découvrir et bâtir une nouvelle histoire.

----------


## lénou

Carpe diem... ::

----------


## superdogs

> Grand merci à tous pour tous vos messages d'encouragements et vos témoignages 
> *Je voudrais tellement la réussir cette adoption que j'oublie l'essentiel, à savoir qu'il faut laisser du temps au temps et qu'une histoire ne se construit pas en quelques jours.* 
> Pour me faire pardonner mes incertitudes, renardeau à été couvert de câlins tout l'après-midi car nous avons 5 ans à rattraper...



Ouii, c'est ça  :: 

 ::  Manoe.. tout va bien

On est tous là pour suivre cette belle histoire débutante, balbutiante, avec vos deux coeurs palpitant  ::

----------


## manoe

Vous êtes tous adorables.  Merci  :: 
Ce matin, renardeau s'est mis sur le dos pour la 1e fois afin que je lui grattouille le ventre... ::

----------


## titia20090

Oula comment ai-je pu rater les débuts de ce post? Je m'abonne de suite! 
Manoe je te l'ai déjà dit, mais tu fais partie de ces gens qui prennent aux tripes les lecteurs 
Cette aisance que tu as avec les mots, cette façon que tu as de décrire à merveille les sentiments et les peurs que beaucoup ici ont déjà ressenti 

On sent que tu as un cur énorme. Encore trop meurtri par le départ de ton Aron certes, mais on l'entend battre à travers nos écrans. 
Ton petit renard va le réparer 

Il est magnifique et c'est une jolie histoire qui commence. 

Des fois il y a des coups de foudre, mais souvent, il y a juste deux êtres abimés par la vie qui se trouvent et qui s'aident et se soutiennent jusqu'à s'aimer profondément.  ::

----------


## manoe

Énorment touchée par ton magnifique message titia. Merci infiniment à toi  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Oui, ils se lâchent tous après un temps d'observation, les petits adoptés. 
Je n'arrive pas à "intellectualiser" autant que toi mon attachement à mes chiens successifs. L'un succède à l'autre rapidement et naturellement. Ma vie ne se passe pas sans compagnon canin. Le disparu, ne disparait jamais, il est en moi. Et chaque nouveau chien finit par ressembler au premier, car on leur donne la même chose, et ils y répondent de la même manière, avec ce qu'ils sont eux mêmes.  :: 
Je ne sais pas comment expliquer ça, mais pour moi, tout va de soi. L'observation du petit malheureux, qui se transforme, jour après jour, en chien aimé. Bon, avec Titus, on a une chance de gueux, sur cette île de malheur, ce chien a été aimé et très bien éduqué. Il est obéissant enfin disons, qu'il fait tout pour faire plaisir à son maître, il s'assied et écoute, bon on sent que sa nature un peu hystérique ressort par des feulement et des soubresauts incontrôlés... :Pom pom girl: 
Soda est très touchant, il est aussi touchant; car c'est un chien aussi comme les autres, qui retrouve sa nature profonde, car il est en sécurité et peu se poser. Si il n'a pas fait son enfance de chiot, tu vas aussi rigoler... ::

----------


## superdogs

> Vous êtes tous adorables.  Merci 
> Ce matin, renardeau s'est mis sur le dos pour la 1e fois afin que je lui grattouille le ventre...



Magnifique !! et prometteur.... j'adooore !

(Alma m'a littéralement fui pendant 3 semaines... et encore aujourd'hui, ne se met pas sur le dos, mais juste sur le flanc, la patte timidement relevée...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oula comment ai-je pu rater les débuts de ce post? Je m'abonne de suite! 
> Manoe je te l'ai déjà dit, mais tu fais partie de ces gens qui prennent aux tripes les lecteurs… 
> Cette aisance que tu as avec les mots, cette façon que tu as de décrire à merveille les sentiments et les peurs que beaucoup ici ont déjà ressenti… 
> 
> On sent que tu as un cœur énorme. Encore trop meurtri par le départ de ton Aron certes, mais on l'entend battre à travers nos écrans. 
> Ton petit renard va le réparer… 
> 
> Il est magnifique et c'est une jolie histoire qui commence. 
> 
> Des fois il y a des coups de foudre, mais souvent, il y a juste deux êtres abimés par la vie qui se trouvent et qui s'aident et se soutiennent jusqu'à s'aimer profondément.



 ::

----------


## manoe

Mhhhhmmmm.... C'est trop bon les caresses.... Je sens que je m'endooooorrrrrsss ......

----------


## Belgo78

Akela dit : Continues comme ça Soda, c'est comme ça qu'ils ont craqué pour moi  ::

----------


## manoe

Soda dit : t'inquiètes Akela, je l'aurai un jour, je l'aurai  :: 
Je sens qu'elle craque...  ::

----------


## Petit coussinet

Félicitations pour cette magnifique adoption, bravo Manoe et bravo Soda de vous avoir sauvés l’un l’autre  :: 

Une très belle histoire commence  :: 

Et je trouve ça merveilleux que Soda soit si différent de Aron, il va t’apprendre plein de choses et te faire vivre une expérience différente de celle que tu as eu avec Aron. 

Je ne doute pas une seconde que l’amour finira par arriver, mais il faut du temps parfois donc laisse toi le temps, rien ne presse... en attendant Soda est au chaud et aux petits soins, bien loin de la vie de misère qui lui était destinée. 

Je vous souhaite plein de bonheur et de joie pour vos aventures à venir  ::

----------


## manoe

C'est très gentil à toi Petit coussinet. Grand merci  :: 
Et tu as parfaitement raison, l'essentiel est que Soda soit désormais loin de sa vie en refuge où il n'attendait plus rien. Je ne voudrais pas trop m'avancer mais je crois voir un peu de bonheur au fond de ses yeux.
PS : quand pars-tu pour la Roumanie ?

----------


## Petit coussinet

Je pars samedi ! (Et mes pensées vacillent entre ça  ::  et ça  :: ) haha ! 

Ça a été dur de retrouver Paris après nos vacances passées dans la Somme, à la fois pour moi et pour Aska. Elle est bien plus stressée ici, il y a tout le temps du monde, des gens qui essayent de la caresser sans prévenir, des chiens surexcités limite harceleurs, des enfants qui la suivent... elle était si bien à la campagne et moi aussi ! Du coup j’avoue que j’ai hâte de quitter Paris, là-bas elle sera beaucoup plus tranquille déjà je pense (beaucoup de gens et surtout les enfants ont peur des chiens donc vont la laisser tranquille, il y a beaucoup moins de monde, des forêts où il y a personne etc) et puis surtout j’ai hâte du mini jardin, plus besoin de remettre le harnais et tout le tralala pour le petit pipi du soir !

----------


## manoe

Comme je comprends Aska !! Je ne me suis jamais faite à la vie parisienne, et rien ne vaut son propre petit bout de jardin. J'espère que tu nous donneras régulièrement de tes nouvelles  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Petit coussinet bonjour ! Je vis dans cette grande ville dont tu parles, mais si on évite le centre, la foule, l bruit, on y vit comme en province. Mis à part le bout de jardin.  ::  La Roumanie doit être un bien beau pays. (mis à part pour les chiens... :: ).
Quelles sont les nouvelles de Soda ?

----------


## Petit coussinet

Bonjour mamandeuna  :Smile: 

Oui Manoe, je crois que moi non plus je ne me suis jamais vraiment habitué à la vie parisienne... il y a trop de monde, trop de bruit, trop de tout, je me sens un peu en hyper stimulation tout le temps. Sans compter une culture machiste dans mon quartier, j’en ai ras le bol de me faire siffler, regarder parce que je porte un short ou bloquer pour me forcer à leur parler  :: 
 Je remercie cette belle ville d’avoir offert plein de choses (notamment toutes les belles pièces de théâtre que j’ai pu voir au collège et au lycée) mais je crois que ce n’est vraiment pas fait pour moi. Je rêve de grands espaces, d’un grand jardin, de belles forets aux alentours, du calme, de chiens lâchés, et... de plein de petits rescapés de toutes les espèces  ::  

Beaucoup de mes amis ne s’imaginent pas une seconde quitter Paris (et il y a toujours un sous-entendu que Paris c’est le mieux et que le reste de la France n’est pas très interessant...) mais moi je n’ai qu’une hâte de visiter tous les jolis coins dont on parle moins ! Pourtant je suis dans l’âge (18 ans) où on a plutôt envie de grandes villes, mais l’amour de la nature et des animaux a toujours été plus fort. Depuis que j’ai 11/12 ans je veux vivre à la campagne, on me disait que cette lubie allait me passer mais non  :: 

Oui la Roumanie est un très beau pays, encore assez sauvage et préservé.  

Je me vois bien faire la vie inverse des parisiens en fait, vivre dans une corps de ferme au calme et de temps en temps partir en week-end à Paris  :: 

Bon j’arrête de polluer le post de Manoe, je vais me créer un post pour donner de mes nouvelles régulièrement  :Smile:  

Comment va Soda ?

----------


## manoe

Tu ne pollue pas le moins du monde  Petit coussinet ! C'est moi qui t'avais demandé des nouvelles  :: .  En tous  cas, du haut de tes 18 ans tu fais preuve d'une maturité remarquable qui  me bluffe. J'ai toujours été comme toi, me sentant ressourcée par la nature et la  présence d'animaux et détestant le milieu urbain dans lequel je me sens  agressée. Mais je n'ai pas eu l'opportunité ou peut-être le courage de  faire comme toi et d'aller à contre-courant, et j'ai mené une vie que je  savais ne pas me convenir. Je ne peux donc que t'encourager à suivre la  voie que tu t'es choisie et que tu sais te correspondre et te dis bravo  de te donner les moyens de réaliser tes rêves. Je suivrai avec intérêt  tes nouvelles en Roumanie  ::

----------


## lénou

A Paris... je meurs!!! Bon, je m'y rends ce week-end mais pour un court séjour je survis et j'apprécie, mais il me serait impossible d'y vivre! Je me ressource en pleine nature, c'est vital!

Comment évolue ton loulou manoe?

----------


## manoe

Ne dit-on pas que parfois, le meilleur thérapeute porte de la fourrure et a quatre pattes...

----------


## titia20090

Mais quel regard…..  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  je crois qu'il est amoureux fou de toi si je puis dire manoe  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lealouboy

Bravo pour cette adoption  :Smile:  
Fan de la bouille de ton petit renardeau  ::  

Belle et heureuse vie à vous 2  :Smile:  

Quand j'ai adopté Coyot Boy, j'avais peur de ne pas m'y attacher autant qu'à la chienne ( Huska) que j'avais perdu un an auparavant. 
Aujourd'hui, j'ai toujours une pensée émue et bienveillante pour ma chienne et j'ai l'impression que c'est Coyot Boy, le chien de ma vie. 
Lorsque j'ai adopté Daïs, Coyot avait presqu'un an, j'ai eu du mal au départ parce qu'elle ne faisait rien que des couneries ( :: ). 
Aujourd'hui Daïs, c'est mon ombre, elle est toujours derrière moi, c'est ma petite chérie adorée et mon petit clown. 

Il faut se laisser du temps et s'apprivoiser mutuellement  :Smile:  Tous mes chiens sont dans mon coeur, au même endroit, mais il n'en reste que 2 dans ma maison et on profite au max de chaque jour qui nous est offert de partager.

----------


## superdogs

y'a de l'amour dans l'air.. ces yeux qu'il a ton renardeau !

----------


## Petit coussinet

> Tu ne pollue pas le moins du monde  Petit coussinet ! C'est moi qui t'avais demandé des nouvelles .  En tous  cas, du haut de tes 18 ans tu fais preuve d'une maturité remarquable qui  me bluffe. J'ai toujours été comme toi, me sentant ressourcée par la nature et la  présence d'animaux et détestant le milieu urbain dans lequel je me sens  agressée. Mais je n'ai pas eu l'opportunité ou peut-être le courage de  faire comme toi et d'aller à contre-courant, et j'ai mené une vie que je  savais ne pas me convenir. Je ne peux donc que t'encourager à suivre la  voie que tu t'es choisie et que tu sais te correspondre et te dis bravo  de te donner les moyens de réaliser tes rêves. Je suivrai avec intérêt  tes nouvelles en Roumanie


Merci Manoe, ça me touche ce que tu écris  ::  :: 
J'ai de la chance je pense que mes rêves puissent se réaliser aussi vite, j'ai aussi osé (en ayant beaucoup de doutes et réflexions) sortir du système élitiste franco-français particulièrement présent dans le domaine vétérinaire... on verra bien ce que l'avenir me réserve  :Smile: 

Il est sublime ton renard, il a tellement de chance que tu aies posé ton regard sur lui. Une vie de bonheur l'attend  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Petit coussinet, tu devais sans doute habiter le nord de Paris. C'est pas le mieux pour y vivre. On est à l'Ouest, est c'est un bonheur, de la verdure, presque de la tranquillité. Et plein de parc et de forêts à portée de pieds et de métro.  ::  J'ai fait l'inverse de toi, née en province, et montée sur Paris. La nature, franchement Lénou, on l'a a portée de train. Pour qui aime la nature, il y a les confins du Vexin et les falaises de la Seine.  :: 
Je vais polluer deux minutes le post de Manoe aussi.  ::  Petit coussinet, comme le dit Manoe, je te trouve très mature, et des qualités qui manquent souvent ici, sur ce forum, de l'empathie, de l'humanité et de la gentillesse. Tu n'envoie personne bouler, tu es toujours à l'écoute, tes interventions sont toujours mesurées, jamais de jugement à l'emporte pièce ni d'intolérance. Si ta carrière est dans la protection animale, je pense que, sans problème, tu rallieras bien des indifférents à ta cause.  ::  
Parenthèse fermée.  :: 
Manoe, il a l'air très épris le Soda...  :: 
Rassure moi, il fait des bêtises ?  ::

----------


## manoe

Désolée de te décevoir mamandeuna, mais pas de bêtises à signaler  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Deux  semaines passées maintenant que la famille s'est agrandie avec l'arrivée  de Soda mais il ne lui aura fallu que quelques jours pour comprendre  qu'il avait trouvé SON foyer. A sa façon de me faire la fête chaque  matin, tout d'abord timidement puis désormais avec de grandes  manifestations de joie, de se coucher à mes pieds sur le tapis du séjour  quand il m'arrive de passer une soirée TV et de s'endormir sereinement  sans plus sursauter au moindre bruit, et surtout de poser sa petite tête  dans ma main en fermant peu à peu les yeux sous les caresses, il est  manifeste qu'il s'est apaisé et a fait de la maison SON chez-lui où il  se sent en sécurité et a pris ses marques. Depuis deux ou trois jours,  il a intégré qu'il était inutile de chercher à nous suivre jusque dans  la chambre le soir et de pleurer quand nous fermions la porte sur lui  car cette dernière se rouvrirait inévitablement le matin et que nous  serions encore là et tout à la joie de le retrouver. Quand il plonge ses  yeux dans les miens, je n'y lis plus toute l'incertitude et les  questionnements des premiers jours, mais seulement une reconnaissance et  surtout un attachement confiant chaque jour plus grand. 

Oui  mon renardeau, tu peux oublier les tristes années de refuge. Toi que  personne n'a jamais regardé, ton existence a aujourd'hui un sens et tu  as droit à une vie de douces caresses, de mots tendres susurrés à tes  oreilles, à une attention à ton bien-être de chaque instant. Cela  s'appelle le bonheur.

----------


## monloulou

Manoe j'adore te lire, tu fais de jolies phrases et tu as aussi le don de faire monter les larmes même quand tu parles du bonheur  :: 
Je suis contente que tu aies enfin trouvé la sérénité auprès de Soda et inversement, quant aux bêtises eh bien on verra  :: 
edit (pourquoi tu n'écris pas des romans ou autres)

----------


## mamandeuna

Manoe me fait toujours pleurer, mais comme je suis pudique, il faut toujours que je balance quelque balourdise pour contrecarrer l'émotion  :: 
Par contre, j'en avais un peu marre qu'elle reste trop sur le passé. Tellement de chiens attendent l'amour dans les refuges et tout nouveau chien est le prolongement de la vie de celui qu'on a perdu.  :: 
Je suis très heureux que Soda et Manoe se soient rencontrés, enfin.  ::

----------


## manoe

> Manoe j'adore te lire, tu fais de jolies phrases et tu as aussi le don de faire monter les larmes même quand tu parles du bonheur 
> Je suis contente que tu aies enfin trouvé la sérénité auprès de Soda et inversement, quant aux bêtises eh bien on verra 
> edit (pourquoi tu n'écris pas des romans ou autres)


Oh, comme c'est gentil à toi ! Merci monloulou  :: 
PS : pour ce qui est de l'écriture, j'ai pas mal de pages noircies mais j'ignore totalement si cela pourrait intéresser qui que ce soit. J'écris très égoïstement pour moi, et c'est très souvent un exutoire lorsque je ne vais pas bien et ne sais pas l'exprimer par la parole.

----------


## Belgo78

J'ai trouvé ma famille 
Ma famille m'a trouvé
J'aime beaucoup ma maman
Ma maman m'aime beaucoup
Le bonheur s'offre à nous
Nous on s'offre le bonheur 

Traduit du texte original :

Wif Waf Waouf
Waouf Waf Wif
Waf Wif WAouf
Wif Waouf Waf
Waf Waouf Waf
Wif Wif Waouuuuuuuuu

                             Soda

----------


## manoe

Excellent, Belgo78 !  :Smile: 
Je ne te savais pas traducteur assermenté...  ::

----------


## lénou

"L'amour, l'amour, l'amour!", quand je pense que tu n'y croyais plus!!! Ça donne tant d'espoir pour les autres, merci manoe!  ::  ::

----------


## Petit coussinet

> Petit coussinet, tu devais sans doute habiter le nord de Paris. C'est pas le mieux pour y vivre. On est à l'Ouest, est c'est un bonheur, de la verdure, presque de la tranquillité. Et plein de parc et de forêts à portée de pieds et de métro.  J'ai fait l'inverse de toi, née en province, et montée sur Paris. La nature, franchement Lénou, on l'a a portée de train. Pour qui aime la nature, il y a les confins du Vexin et les falaises de la Seine. 
> Je vais polluer deux minutes le post de Manoe aussi.  Petit coussinet, comme le dit Manoe, je te trouve très mature, et des qualités qui manquent souvent ici, sur ce forum, de l'empathie, de l'humanité et de la gentillesse. Tu n'envoie personne bouler, tu es toujours à l'écoute, tes interventions sont toujours mesurées, jamais de jugement à l'emporte pièce ni d'intolérance. Si ta carrière est dans la protection animale, je pense que, sans problème, tu rallieras bien des indifférents à ta cause.  
> Parenthèse fermée. 
> Manoe, il a l'air très épris le Soda... 
> Rassure moi, il fait des bêtises ?


Tout le contraire, jhabite (habitais maintenant, je suis en route dans la voiture pour la Roumanie déjà !) dans le point le plus au sud de Paris je pense (mais toujours intra-muros). Il y a quelques parcs, le bois de Vincennes pas trop loin où habite mon père, mais ça na rien à voir avec les vraies grandes forêts et champs où Aska peut courir comme une folle et où on est tranquille ! 

Cest très gentil ce que tu écris Mamandeuna, vraiment ça me touche  ::  
Jai compris il y a longtemps quil faut être bienveillant si on veut être écouté, même quand la cause nous touche beaucoup et quon est énervé par le comportement de certaines personnes. Javoue que jai du mal à comprendre pourquoi certaines personnes montent très vite sur leurs grands chevaux et peuvent être cassants. La bienveillance amène la bienveillance et cest bien plus agréable pour tout le monde  :Smile:  

Manoe, fais des gros câlins à Soda de la part dAska !

----------


## manoe

Je pensais à toi aujourd'hui Petit Coussinet qui est en route vers ta nouvelle vie en Roumanie. Je te souhaite de réussir dans les objectifs que tu t'es fixés mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, je ne suis guère inquiète tant tu fais preuve de sagesse et d'intelligence incroyables a ton jeune âge. J'ai hâte de lire de tes nouvelles.

----------


## titia20090

Rien à voir avec le sujet mais si un jour tu veux partager tes écrits via un essai, un roman ou juste un doc Word tout con, moi je serais la première à te lire. J'aime tellement ta manière d'écrire que peu importe le sujet d'écriture, je suis quasi sûre que ça me plairait. 

Hors sujet off.

----------


## manoe

Ooooh, ce que tu me dis me touche beaucoup titia, mais me fait aussi rougir car je ne suis pas sûre de mériter de tels éloges  ::   Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est vraiment très gentil. Merci à toi  :: 
Et promis, si un jour je décide de rouvrir tous mes carnets, je penserai à toi  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Avec Soda, plein de nouveaux carnets vont s'ouvrir Manoe ! 
Quelles sont les nouvelles du loulou ?

----------


## manoe

Merci mamandeuna  :: 

Très honnêtement, je reste sidérée par la rapidité d'adaptation de mon petit renardeau et je me  demande si je ne rêve pas tant il semble avoir presque toujours partagé  ma vie. A le voir évoluer épanoui, serein et hyper affectueux, je  défierais quiconque de soupçonner qu'il s'agit d'un chien qui n'a jamais  vécu en famille et qui n'a connu que le refuge pendant 5 longues années  ! Il demeure un peu craintif en promenade dès lors qu'il y a un peu de  traffic ou d'animation (quoique plus rien de comparable avec les  premières balades où je le sentais très tendu) ce qui me laisse penser  qu'il n'est pas encore prêt pour la vie parisienne mais je lui propose  chaque jour des itinéraires différents afin de le confronter à de  nouvelles expériences. Il monte et descend désormais de voiture avec  beaucoup moins d'appréhension mais le seul problème résiderait peut-être  dans le fait qu'il reste debout pendant les trajets et je crains  toujours qu'il ne tombe et se blesse. En dehors de ceci, AUCUNE  difficulté à signaler !! Soda est un chien extrêmement tendre et je dois  dire que je fonds lorsqu'il vient poser sa petite tête dans ma main  pour quémander inlassablement des caresses. Et par-dessus tout, son  regard qui, teinté de timide appréhension les premiers jours, étincelle  aujourd'hui de joie et d'amour, me submerge d'émotion...  :: 


A table chez ma maman. Renardeau s'est découvert une passion pour le fromage  ::   Dis, tu m'en donnes un morceau ?  :: 


Monsieur préfère le bitume mais moi les champs  :: 


Je veux des caaaaaalinnnns...


Comment résister ?...  ::

----------


## lili2000

> 


Comment ne pas fondre à la vue de cette tête 🥰

----------


## Belgo78

Je sais pas quoi dire, ce qui est très rare pour moi ... voilà ma tête   ::

----------


## superdogs

Ces yeux de lover !!

----------


## manoe

Première tentative de marche sans laisse...

concluante !!  :: 

Première tentative de rappel...

Concluante !!  :: 

Aurais-je adopté un chien parfait ??  ::   Quand je pense que cette petite merveille croupissait depuis 5 ans derrière des barreaux...
Suis trop fière de mon tit espagnol...  :: 

Et aujourd'hui mon renardeau a enfin compris que la chose bizarre posée sur son coussin depuis son arrivée était un jouet  ::

----------


## duma762000

Soda est très beau et de très bonne volonté. Attention toutefois à ne pas aller trop vite. Le détacher oui mais dans un lieu hautement sécurisé c'est à dire fermé. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a personne que le chien ne peut pas paniquer et s'enfuir loin, loin, loin.
L'autre jour avec Edu on était dans les champs et soudain un avion à réaction est passé très bas au-dessus de nous sans que j'ai le temps de le voir. Par chance Edu me connaît depuis de longues années et j'ai réussi à le bloquer dans sa fuite. Si cela s'était produit au début de notre relation, je l'aurais perdu. 
Que cela n'empêche pas les belles promenades et les exercices de rappel, mais avec une longe.

----------


## Belgo78

Moi tant qu'elles n'obéissent pas quand elles voient un lapin ou une biche, je lâche pas, là y a que Doïna qui a droit pourtant Samba était là avant.

----------


## manoe

J'avais bien évidemment déjà testé avec la longe et l'attitude de Soda était de se fixer dès qu'il apercevait quelque chose puis de venir vers moi. De toutes façons, il est hors de question qu'il soit désormais promené sans laisse ; ce n'était qu'un test, réalisé dans les mêmes conditions qu'avec la longe et dans un endroit connu. Je suis consciente que le risque zéro n'existe pas mais je ne pense pas m'être lancée aveuglément dans l'aventure

----------


## Belgo78

Il risque de changer un peu de comportement de vouloir tester de nouveaux trucs, ... pendant quelques jours/semaines, avec mes 3 c'est arrivé environ 1 mois après leur arrivée.(là par exemple Akela cherche à monter sur les talus, ce qu'il se passe si elle ne suit pas, ...)
Il suffit malheureusement d'1 seconde, j'ai failli perdre Doïna au début pourtant tous les indicateurs étaient au vert, heureusement j'avais Samba pour suivre sa piste.

----------


## duma762000

bien sûr Manoe que tu fais attention. Mais Soda n'est là que depuis très peu de temps, pour l'instant il est en mode observation et retrait. Avec la confiance, il va prendre des initiatives, tester et il dévoilera peu à peu sa personnalité. Il faut plusieurs mois pour connaître le véritable caractère du chien. 
Ce n'est pas une critique mais des conseils découlant de l'expérience.

----------


## manoe

Oui, pardon duma, je me suis peut-être emportée  :: 
Cela dit, Soda reste un chien très en retrait et soumis sans pour autant chercher à fuir. Je reste donc confiante pour la suite mais bien évidemment je reste vigilante.
Et merci pour le partage d'expérience et les conseils toujours bons à prendre  ::

----------


## duma762000

pas grave. C'est vrai que j'insiste lourdement, mais ça arrive tellement vite ! j'ai perdu une petite podenca, Valia, qui s'est sauvée du jardin en sautant plus de 2 m de grillage, que j'ai cherchée pendant plus de 10 jours en faisant plus de 400 km en fonction des appels et qui malheureusement a été tuée sur l'autoroute à plus de 50 km de chez moi. Pourtant il y avait eu une pré-visite, on avait remonté la clôture, je l'ai quittée des yeux 5 mn et ce fut la catastrophe. J'avoue que je suis un peu traumatisée par cette fuite et j'ai tellement d'histoires de disparation, de fuite parmi les adoptants de galgos et de podencos et autres petits traumatisés.

----------


## manoe

Je comprends tout à fait Duma et j'imagine combien cela à dû être extrêmement choquant et culpabilisant pour vous. Cela dit, j'attends de voir son évolution mais Soda me semble avoir un tout autre profil que votre petite Valia, et en tous cas n'est nullement un chien traumatisé. Wait and see...
Pensées pour Valia  ::

----------


## Belgo78

C'est un peu typique des chiens qui ont passé du temps en refuge, au début ils se promènent près de leur maître puis d'un coup ils veulent en voir plus se promène un peu plus loin, puis un peu plus loin puis veulent se faire un tour eux même.

On voudrait pas que ça arrive à Soda, on commence à s'y attacher nous aussi  ::

----------


## manoe

No soucy Belgo78 et merci pour mon rouquinou  :: 
De toutes façons, pas de problème de promenade en ce moment puisque renardeau n'aime pas sortir quand il pleut  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Sans laisse  :: 
Il est vraiment très beau ton renardeau, mais je pense que les spécialistes ci dessus ont raison, ne baisse pas la garde, et fais attention de ne pas le perdre  ::

----------


## lénou

Tiens, un autre espagnol qui n'apprécie pas la pluie!  :: 

Attention, attention, Bosco était "THE" chien parfait en balade à son arrivée!!! Je regrette de ne pas en avoir profité! Miss Cahly l'a dévergondé!!!  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Moi j'apprécie que Manoe ait eu le courage de lâcher son petit bonhomme. 
On ne peut pas toujours vivre dans la peur. Les chiens sont des êtres dépendants de nous, dans l'immense majorité des cas, ils aiment être libres mais gardent toujours un oeil sur nous. 
En plus de 20 ans d'accueil de chiens de tous âges et conditions, je n'ai jamais eu aucune fugue. J'ai pourtant accueilli des chiens extrêmement traumatisés, comme ma petite Urfée au début ...
Il faut apprendre à leurs faire confiance aussi.

----------


## senior95

Oh la la sans laisse c'est bien trop tôt, avec l'asso des miens tu aurais eu un rappel à l'ordre de suite car ce n'est pas parce qu'il revient au rappel, qu'il ne peut pas se sauver intriguer par quelque chose, un chien qui arrive etc....................

Je sais bien Manoé qu'on est tenté par beaucoup de chose rapidement, mais je pense qu'il faut faire très attention, mais je sais que tu feras très attention à ton renardeau.

----------


## Belgo78

Ce n'est pas une question de traumatisme ou de confiance : un écureuil, un lapin, n'importe quoi passe et eup bye bye le chien et les premiers mois un chien qui n'a jamais eu de maîtres ne pense pas à devoir calculer qu'il devra revenir chez son maître quand il part chasser, c'est à fond les ballons et il ne regarde pas derrière.

----------


## manoe

Vous avez tous raison en insistant  sur le fait qu'il faut être très prudent et je pense que je le suis. Je  comprends tout à fait vos recommandations découlant tout droit de vos  expériences et vécus réciproques dont je vous remercie d'ailleurs mais  je puis vous assurer que je n'ai nulle intention d'aller trop vite et de renouveler ce  bref essai en d'autres lieux. Je n'ai lâché renardeau que 10 minutes sur un chemin à travers champs  que nous empruntons chaque jour depuis son arrivée et où j'avais déjà  testé ses réactions en longe.  Soda est un chien peu hardi qui n'a absolument pas le  réflexe de courir derrière un lapin ou aller rejoindre un de ses  congénères par exemple, mais plutôt de s'immobiliser et d'observer. Certes,  je suis pleinement consciente que son comportement peut bien sûr encore évoluer et  qu'il peut notamment acquérir plus  d'assurance au cours des mois à venir mais son attitude jusqu'à présent,  bien qu'en se révélant moins craintif que les premiers jours,  reste celle d'un chien posé, timide et plus "contemplatif" qu'"actif".  Quoi qu'il en soit, je vous promets que je suis quelqu'un de vigilant et  d'attentif. Et encore merci à tous pour vos conseils  :: 

A  propos de conseils d'ailleurs, quelqu'un a-t-il des retours à me donner  sur la digestibilité des croquettes Carnilove car mon rouquinou  présente des selles molles et gaz (extrêmement!) malodorants depuis que  je lui en donne. J'ai essayé de me documenter sur le sujet et il  semblerait qu'il faille insister mais je me demande combien de temps  encore.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiens, un autre espagnol qui n'apprécie pas la pluie!


Oui mais renardeau n'est pas un chien d'eau comme Bosco  ::

----------


## charlotte2310

Même si les autres ont raison en disant qu’il faut être vigilant concernant la balade sans laisse au début, je trouve ça bien que tu l’ai fait, il n’y a que toi qui puisse juger si c’est le moment ou pas ! Et je suis d’accord avec Sydolice, il ne faut pas vivre dans la peur. Chaque chien va pouvoir être lâché à un moment différent, et il arrive que ce soit tôt. Il a une tête, j’adore  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci Charlotte  ::

----------


## monloulou

Comme le post de lénou, les choses sont dites ici dans le calme et je suis contente que tu sois restée zen et réceptive, l'effet Soda je suppose car cela n'aurait pas été ainsi avant lui, reprends moi si je me trompe  :Embarrassment:

----------


## duma762000

je ne connais pas les Carnilove mais on me les avait conseillées. J'ai préféré changer sur des Orijen, plus riches en protéines animales
J'ai fait une transition au changement de croquettes :1/3 nouvelles + 2/3 anciennes pendant 5 jours (à 2 repas par jour), puis 2/3 nouvelles + 1/3 anciennes pendant 5 jours. Ensuite 100 % nouvelles. Pas de souci de digestion ni de gaz mais les miens et surtout Edu ont des estomacs en béton.
Si vous ne connaissez pas ce que Soda mangeait,  il peut prendre du charbon végétal en gélule, 1 par repas (s'il pèse environ 15 - 20 kg). Pour Oly qui pèse 30 kg je lui donne 2 gélules en cas de problème.
Il y a aussi le Phosphalugel, pas cher et très efficace pour les brûlures d'estomac. (un demi sachet par repas toujours pour 15-20 kg)
Il y a également l'artichaut (en gélule) efficace pour le foie et problèmes digestifs.
Ou alors l'argile (blanche ou verte)

----------


## manoe

> Comme le post de lénou, les choses sont dites ici dans le calme et je suis contente que tu sois restée zen et réceptive, l'effet Soda je suppose car cela n'aurait pas été ainsi avant lui, reprends moi si je me trompe


Mais pourquoi ne pas rester zen ??  Chacun a le droit de s'exprimer, d'avoir une opinion et aussi de  partager ou pas celle des autres. Nul n'est détenteur de LA vérité et  les dialogues de sourd ou chacun veut être entendu sans accepter l'autre  ne mènent qu'à l'affrontement stérile. Dès lors que l'on s'exprime avec  empathie, bienveillance, respect mutuel et consentement de la  différence, j'adhère. 

Et tu as parfaitement raison monloulou, par sa douceur et sa tendresse, Soda a su combler le vide  dans  lequel je me noyais et faire rebattre mon coeur déserté. Je me surprends  à chanter, à rire, à espérer, à croire à nouveau, et je mesure  pleinement combien il ensoleille mon quotidien par sa seule présence à  mes côtés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci duma pour les conseils  ::  Je laisse passer encore quelques jours pour éventuellement laisser le temps à son organisme de s'habituer à ce changement d'alimentation et sinon j'essaierai le charbon. On m'a également parlé des Orijen mais Zooplus où je m'approvisionne ne les distribue pas apparemment

----------


## Belgo78

Et ce n'est que le début  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Mais pourquoi ne pas rester zen ??  Chacun a le droit de s'exprimer, d'avoir une opinion et aussi de  partager ou pas celle des autres. Nul n'est détenteur de LA vérité et  les dialogues de sourd ou chacun veut être entendu sans accepter l'autre  ne mènent qu'à l'affrontement stérile. Dès lors que l'on s'exprime avec  empathie, bienveillance, respect mutuel et consentement de la  différence, j'adhère. 
> 
> Et tu as parfaitement raison monloulou, par sa douceur et sa tendresse, Soda a su combler le vide  dans  lequel je me noyais et faire rebattre mon coeur déserté. *Je me surprends  à chanter, à rire, à espérer, à croire à nouveau, et je mesure  pleinement combien il ensoleille mon quotidien par sa seule présence à  mes côtés.*
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Merci duma pour les conseils  Je laisse passer encore quelques jours pour éventuellement laisser le temps à son organisme de s'habituer à ce changement d'alimentation et sinon j'essaierai le charbon. On m'a également parlé des Orijen mais Zooplus où je m'approvisionne ne les distribue pas apparemment



 ::  sont forts nos loulous !
Alma a le même effet sur moi, qui me traîne un moral en dents de scie depuis un moment !
Plus elle surmonte ses craintes, plus elle me fait sourire et m'attendrit  :: 
Je sens que Soda va te combler !

----------


## manoe

Maintenant, je n'ai plus peur de  la TV, et suis même captivé par certains programmes ! Schotché au  téléviseur mon renardeau (sauf quand il vérifie si le chien qui a disparu de l'écran  n'est pas derrière la TV !!)  ::

----------


## monloulou

La grande découverte ou il cherche un compagnon  :Embarrassment:   ::

----------


## Belgo78

Il a l'air plus attentif quand y en a 2 à l'écran plutôt qu'1  ::   ::

----------


## manoe

Si vous avez d'autres suggestions du même genre, surtout n'hésitez pas monloulou et belgo... ::

----------


## Belgo78

J'ai bien des chats à proposer mais ça ferait beaucoup d'un coup avec bientôt 3 chiens  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Des chats ... Je rêve de retrouver un chat comme l'étaient les miens, mégas fusionnels. La lulu de 15 ans que j'ai recueilli en février dernier me fait un peu peur et je ne peux ni la manipuler ni la brosser, ce dont elle a normalement besoin. Elle vit donc chez moi, comme bon lui semble et je suis ... à son service pour tout. J'ai eu et j'ai toujours pitié d'elle car elle a perdu sa maîtresse deux fois dans sa vie : à 5 ans et à 15 ans. Chez moi au moins, elle est en sécurité. 
Pour l'alimentation des chiennes, je ne fais que tâtonner. J'essaie en ce moment les croquettes Instinct. Elles les adorent. 
Je préférais quand on se posait moins de questions au sujet de leur nourriture. On entend et on lit partout absolument tout et son contraire ! C'est hallucinant. Quant à leur longévité par rapport à leur apport alimentaire, des 5 miennes, celle qui a vécu le plus longtemps, Urfée, mangeait depuis le début mi ration chien, mi ration chat, avec pour sa dernière années et demi, un bon 3/4 de ration chat. Et elle a survécu à tout le monde, chats et chiens pour atteindre plus de 16 ans. Je n'ai pourtant entendu à ce sujet que des " tu ne devrais pas ! " Et pourtant ...

----------


## manoe

> J'ai bien des chats à proposer mais ça ferait beaucoup d'un coup avec bientôt 3 chiens


C'est cela Belgo, remets en une couche... ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Moi je ne dirais pas le nom des croquettes de mon chien. Je me ferais lapider sur place, crucifiée que sais je encore... ::  :: 
Tu vas prendre trois chiens Manoe ?  :: 
Plus un chat ?  :: 
Je te conseille le chien unique. C'est génial, autosuffisant et pas compliqué quand on perd un peu la mémoire.  :: 
Oui, il est bienveillant ton post, c'est pour ça que je viens souvent y faire salon. On y est pas crucifié sur pied. Et tout baigne dans la bienveillance.  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci mamandeuna, c'est sympa  :: 

Tu sais, j'adorerais  être entourée de chiens  mais c'est absolument inenvisageable du moins  pour le moment. Un jour peut-être... En attendant, le chien unique me  satisfait pleinement  :: 



duma,  puis-je te demander sous quelle forme galénique tu as déjà expérimenté  le charbon végétal car j'ai regardé sur Internet et je m'y perds un peu...

----------


## duma762000

très simple : j'achète du charbon végétal en gélules, pour les humains. Je pars sur la base que l'humain adulte pèse 60 kg, 3 gélules par jour en crise ; un de mes chiens fait 25 kg, je donne 1/3 de la dose humaine. Pour l'autre qui fait 30 kg et des poussières, je donne 2 gélules, soit un peu plus d'1/3 mais je ne veux pas ouvrir la gélule. Pour celle qui fait 5 kg je lui donne de l'argile blanche ou verte, 1/2 gélule par repas en crise ou par jour en prévention (quand mademoiselle a mangé je ne sais quoi dans la rue .....). Si un jour elle fait une diarrhée aiguë je lui donnerai 1 gélule entière de charbon. J'ai aussi du carbophos (en pharmacie), beaucoup plus fort pour les 2 grands, quand ils font un épisode de diarrhée aiguë. J'y fais attention parce qu'il y a de la réglisse dedans et ce n'est pas trop top pour les chiens.
Pareil pour la posologie : 3 comprimés par jour pour un humain donc comme pour les gélules. J'augmente la dose pendant un jour si cela ne fait pas effet, et au bout de 24 ou 48 h je vais chez le véto si ça ne s'améliore pas. Avec le temps je sais que pour quelque chose pas grave ils réagissent bien et vite. Je surveille simplement qu'ils se ne déshydratent pas (on pince la peau sur le dos et le pli doit disparaître très vite.) Tu peux essayer maintenant, pendant plusieurs jours pour bien voir comment est le pli de peau quand tout va bien. Le jour où il sera malade, tu sauras si cela indique une déshydratation ou pas. Le fait de boire ou peu n'est pas toujours significatif.
J'achète mes produits chez Onatera, je prends le plus simple, le moins cher mais si possible bio.

----------


## manoe

C'est ce que j'appelle une réponse argumentée et instructive !  :: 
Grand merci docteur duma pour la prescription  ::

----------


## duma762000

::  j en suis toute rouge

----------


## Sydolice

Ben Odalie et moi on est restée " chien unique " du 16 juin au 1er août et on a déprimé ! 
Bien sûr, Odalie doit apprendre maintenant à tout partager mais elle est largement gagnante, d'autant que notre relation est toujours autant fusionnelle. Notre petite Urfée n'aimait pas le contact corporel mais Clara est en demande à 100% du temps, c'est ça qui change !

----------


## manoe

> j en suis toute rouge


Cher docteur, je me suis permis de prendre contact avec une de vos consoeurs car la diarrhée à désormais fait suite aux selles molles. J'espère que vous ne m'en tiendrez pas rigueur. Ne croyez surtout pas que je n'ai pas confiance en votre diagnostic. Il s'avère que je ne serais pas là seule à rencontrer ce genre de problème avec les croquettes sans céréales dixit la vétérinaire. Loin de moi l'idée de lancer une polémique sur l'alimentation canine mais je pense revoir ma copie en terme de croquettes. Quoi su'il en soit, je vais bien évidemment suivre le traitement que vous préconisez.
Bien à vous,
Soda's mummy  ::

----------


## manoe

> Ben Odalie et moi on est restée " chien unique " du 16 juin au 1er août et on a déprimé ! 
> Bien sûr, Odalie doit apprendre maintenant à tout partager mais elle est largement gagnante, d'autant que notre relation est toujours autant fusionnelle. Notre petite Urfée n'aimait pas le contact corporel mais Clara est en demande à 100% du temps, c'est ça qui change !


Je n'ai jamais vécu l'expérience du multi-toutou qui me tenterait énormément mais uniquement dans l'absolu car cela me paraît peu compatible avec ma vie un peu nomade. Cela dit, j'aime la relation fusionnelle avec un chien, être tout pour lui comme il est tout pour moi...
PS : Soda aimerait bien voir la truffe d'Odalie et Clara en photo  ::

----------


## duma762000

Waiton, mon premier galgo est resté en diarrhée pendant plus d'un mois - d'où ma petite expérience. 
Il a été au riz très collant, l'eau de cuisson dans la boisson, le charbon (carbophos), argile entre deux repas. Ce que m'avait donné le véto n'a rien fait, à part faire maigrir mon porte-monnaie.
Mon véto aussi est très dubitatif sur les croquettes sans céréales, il me dit que c'est une mode et que rien ne contredit d'en donner au chien. 
Ce qui me fait hésiter surtout c'est le maïs car il a été prouvé qu'il comportait des champignons microscopiques très dangereux pour la santé (chiens et humains) parce que ce maïs était mal stocké, humide etc...
J'ai choisi les Orijen parce que c'est la marque qui contient le plus de protéines animales (attention au taux de protéine annoncé mais qui est en fait des protéines végétales, soja, maïs etc...) quand on fait la somme des ingrédients (protéines + mineraux +....) et qu'on le déduit de 100 (%) cela donne le taux de glucides. C'est ce taux qui est néfaste pour nos animaux (et surtout les chats). Même si je fais la grimace sur le fait que cela vient du Canada. J'aurais préféré fabrication française mais je n'ai rien trouvé de bien, Equilibre et Instinct sont de Normandie, approvisionnement local, viande de qualité humaine mais trop, beaucoup trop de glucides.
Avant je prenais des Defu, bio venant d'Allemagne, mais ils ont changé leur composition et je me suis aperçue que ces croquettes avaient désormais un taux de glucides (donc de sucre) de 60 %. Certes la viande était certifiée bio mais vu le peu qu'il y avait, je préfère donner de la viande non bio mais en plus grand pourcentage.
Pour autant quand on sait ce que mangeaient les chiens en refuge, je me dis que je casse un peu trop la tête. D'ailleurs la meilleure récompense pour Waiton et Edu, c'est un morceau de pain avec un peu d'huile d'olive ou de sardine. 

Si je n'avais qu'un chien, je passerai au Barf (à la nourriture crue) ou à la ration ménagère sans hésiter. Mais avec 3 chiens, dont 2 grands je ne peux pas financièrement.

----------


## duma762000

Si le système digestif de Soda ne se calme pas, il peut manger du poulet cuit avec du riz très cuit, même pendant plusieurs jours, voire semaines. Le risque c'est qu'il peut bouder les croquettes après.
Je suppose qu'il a été vermifugé ? Il faut peut être recommencer car certains vers sont très résistants. Une analyse de selle pourra le confirmer (ou l'infirmer) si cette diarrhée ne diminue pas.
Une cuillère d'argent colloïdal dans la gamelle d'eau peut aider en cas d'infection intestinale. Ou quelques gouttes directement sur la nourriture, ça n'a pas de goût et c'est efficace. En donner pendant un ou deux jours, pas trop longtemps car comme ça a une action désinfectante et bactéricide, en trop grande quantité, cela peut provoquer de la diarrhée en détruisant les bonnes bactéries. Mais il n'y a pas de contre indication ni de risque pour l'animal. On ne trouve plus l'argent colloïdal en pharmacie, seulement sur Internet.https://achat.institut-katharos.com/

----------


## manoe

Merci duma pour toutes ces infos. Je dois dire que j'ai essayé de bcp lire sur le sujet de l'alimentation canine et au-milieu de ce juteux marché de la nourriture pour animaux où les lobbys industriels sont rois, je ne sais quelle conclusion tirer. En attendant, suis inquiète pour mon Soda que je trouve abattu ce soir.

----------


## lénou

J'ai rencontré le même souci pendant 2 mois avec Bosco, manoe, le Synbiotic DC a énormément aidé en plus du charbon. 
Je suis passée des Carnilove aux Acana également. Mais je réfléchis à une autre marque car mon compagnon a vu de drôles de façon de procéder avec la viande lorsqu'il a vécu au Canada... Injections pour donner une belle couleur à la viande par exemple!!!... ::

----------


## duma762000

crois tu qu'il se laissera faire si tu lui prenais sa température ? En général en mettant un peu de vaseline et en y allant tout doucement ça se passe bien, même avec mes toutous qui stressent pour un oui ou un non.
Soda vient de vivre beaucoup de choses en très peu de temps, même s'il paraît cool, tout cela est stressant pour lui. Au début excité par la nouveau et tout ce qui se passait, il était comme sur des charbons ardents. Maintenant il est en train de se poser et forcément la fatigue arrive.
Je crois qu'il vient d'Espagne ? A-t-il été testé sur les maladies méditerranéennes ? Je suis pour refaire systématiquement le test après quelques semaines et ensuite tous les ans ou tous les 2 ans sur la leishmaniose. Là aussi j'ai (malheureusement) expérimenté avec Waiton qui avait été diagnostiqué en Espagne et qui avait été soigné là-bas parce qu'à l'époque en Normandie personne ne connaissait.

----------


## manoe

> J'ai rencontré le même souci pendant 2 mois avec Bosco, manoe, le Synbiotic DC a énormément aidé en plus du charbon. 
> Je suis passée des Carnilove aux Acana également. Mais je réfléchis à une autre marque car mon compagnon a vu de drôles de façon de procéder avec la viande lorsqu'il a vécu au Canada... Injections pour donner une belle couleur à la viande par exemple!!!...


Merci lénou  ! Je prends note pour le Synbiotic DC que je ne  connaissais pas. Comme tu le conseilles, je l'associerai peut-être au charbon si ce dernier se révèle insuffisant. Soda, que je trouvais  abattu hier soir semble parfaitement en forme aujourd'hui. Aucune selle à  signaler. Cela dit, je remarque qu'il semble avoir toujours faim avec  les Carnilove et d'ailleurs, l'assistante véto m'a informée que ce type  de croquettes sans céréales étaient moins rassasiante. Sans surprise,  elle me conseille Purina Pro Plan ou Hills (merci au lobby des fabricants  qui sponsorisent soirées ou assurent mêmes des cours de nutrition canine !... mais no comment). Je  n'exclue pas de changer de croquettes mais j'avoue être totalement  désarçonnée dans la jungle de l'alimentation animale. Comme le disait  fort justement duma "quand on sait ce que mangeaient les chiens en refuge, je me dis que je casse un peu trop la tête".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> crois tu qu'il se laissera faire si tu lui prenais sa température ? En général en mettant un peu de vaseline et en y allant tout doucement ça se passe bien, même avec mes toutous qui stressent pour un oui ou un non.
> Soda vient de vivre beaucoup de choses en très peu de temps, même s'il paraît cool, tout cela est stressant pour lui. Au début excité par la nouveau et tout ce qui se passait, il était comme sur des charbons ardents. Maintenant il est en train de se poser et forcément la fatigue arrive.
> Je crois qu'il vient d'Espagne ? A-t-il été testé sur les maladies méditerranéennes ? Je suis pour refaire systématiquement le test après quelques semaines et ensuite tous les ans ou tous les 2 ans sur la leishmaniose. Là aussi j'ai (malheureusement) expérimenté avec Waiton qui avait été diagnostiqué en Espagne et qui avait été soigné là-bas parce qu'à l'époque en Normandie personne ne connaissait.


Sa température était tout à fait normale la semaine passée. Il a été testé négatif aux maladies méditerranéennes et il est prévu de refaire pratiquer le test d'ici quelques semaines. Très honnêtement, il semble vraiment aller bien. Depuis deux jours, il répond avec joie à mes incitations au jeu  ::

----------


## duma762000

bon c'est parfait. On se fait peur sans raison, surtout au début. 
Pleins de caresses à Soda.

----------


## manoe

Soda te remercie duma  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Z'avez vu comme je suis bien, les gars !  ::

----------


## Sydolice

" Moi, je suis le chien qui pense ! Et ce que je pense en ce moment, c'est que ma nouvelle vie est drôlement chouette ! "

----------


## lénou

> Cela dit, je remarque qu'il semble avoir toujours faim avec  les Carnilove


 J'ajoute des haricots verts, une sardine et parfois de la levure de bière.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi je ne dirais pas le nom des croquettes de mon chien. Je me ferais lapider sur place, crucifiée que sais je encore...


 Sans jugement aucun, sur le long terme, Titus risque d'avoir des soucis... Reins ou autres à cause des additifs et glucides en quantité excessive, entre autres... ::

----------


## titia20090

Mais...Mais...MAIS…. Il se la pète sur la dernière photo non???!!!!  :: 

J'adore!!!

----------


## duma762000

le renardeau se transforme en Roi Lion

----------


## superdogs

Les patounes croisées, j'adoooore ! ça lui donne effectivement un air royal !

----------


## manoe

Un peu interdite par le comportement que renardeau a manifesté ce soir  et que je ne lui avais jamais observé. J'avais déjà pu remarquer qu'il  semblait plus craintif envers les hommes que les femmes. Mais  aujourd'hui, il a témoigné d'une attitude tout à fait nouvelle à l'égard  de notre visiteur : à peine celui-ci avait-il franchi le seuil du  portail extérieur que Soda s'est mis à pleurer et gronder à la fois  (mais sans montrer les crocs) tout en n'osant s'approcher à plus de deux  mètres, la queue entre les pattes. Il a renouvelé ce même comportement  un peu plus tard lorsqu'il est venu nous rejoindre alors que nous étions dans une autre pièce de la maison et il m'a même semblé  qu'il tremblait un peu. Le monsieur en question, nullement troublé,  s'est accroupi en tendant la main vers Soda qui s'approchait puis  s'éloignait, tout en continuant à pleurer-gronder. Je dois avouer que  j'ai eu peur devant ce chien que je ne comprenais plus, peur d'une  éventuelle réaction agressive ou d'un comportement inattendu, et j'ai  fait sortir mon loulou de la pièce où je me trouvais. Et très  honnêtement, je reste un peu ébranlée par cet épisode que je ne sais  comment analyser. Qu'a-t-il bien pu se passer dans sa petite tête ?  Aurait-il subi de quelconques violences par le passé ???

----------


## nat34

Il vient d'Espagne, les hommes n'y sont pas toujours tendres. En y allant doucement ça va le faire

----------


## duma762000

Effectivement il a pu être confronté à la violence humaine en Espagne, j'en suis presque sûre d'ailleurs car sauf à adopter un chiot dont on connait la famille, il est presque certain qu'un chien, même jeune, venant d'un refuge, a pu connaître la maltraitance.
Edu a très peur des êtres masculins et de certains êtres féminins mais lui ne gémit pas, il aboie fortement en tournant autour du visiteur, la queue entre les jambes, les oreilles rabattues contre le crâne.
Soda a pu montrer à la fois de la crainte et de la soumission, sans agressivité. Tous les chiens qui ont peur ne mordent pas, tant qu'ils ont le sentiment qu'ils peuvent s'éloigner facilement.
Une autre possibilité c'est que ce monsieur ressemble à quelqu'un qu'il a connu dans sa vie passée et il essayait de lui dire qu'il le reconnaissait. Ce peut être une silhouette, une odeur bref quelque chose chez ce monsieur qui a déclenché un souvenir agréable (gémissement de joie ?).
Il faudrait savoir si cette attitude se reproduit, avec qui et s'il y a des éléments de similitude entre les personnes.
En attendant, il vaut mieux être prudent en prévenant les gens de ne pas le toucher brusquement, sans avertir le chien au préalable.
Bonne attitude du visiteur : se baisser devant le chien pour indiquer qu'on n'est pas agressif, se laisser renifler pour faire connaissance, parler tout doucement, se relever lentement et ne pas caresser le chien sur la tête mais sur les flancs . 
C'est un peu ce que je voulais vous faire comprendre en disant que le chien allait se découvrir peu à peu. C'est le signe qu'il prend confiance et ose exprimer ses sentiments.
C'est déstabilisant pour vous, c'est vrai, mais essayez de ne pas trop y donner de l'importance, tout en restant attentive à Soda. Par exemple, je n'aurais pas fait sortir le chien de la pièce mais j'aurais fait asseoir le visiteur et continué à bavarder comme si tout était parfaitement normal afin que Soda se rassure de lui-même. En voyant que rien de grave n'arrive, le chien prend confiance peu à peu. Si on l'éloigne de sa crainte, il va penser qu'il a raison d'avoir peur ou qu'un visiteur = mise à l'écart et cela peut renforcer son comportement.
Avec Edu, je n'y suis pas vraiment arrivé, alors j'ai trouvé un truc : il va dans SON panier, où jamais rien de mal ne lui arrive, il se couche et observe. Au bout d'un moment il vient renifler, on fait semblant de rien et bingo, il se laisse caresser. Si jamais il recommence à aboyer, je le remets dans son panier calmement sans crier et ainsi de suite....

----------


## lénou

> Un peu interdite par le comportement que renardeau


Cahly avait une peur bleue de mon compagnon au début! Elle s'est cachée sous le lit durant des semaines (nous vivions en appartement) dès qu'elle le voyait arriver et maintenant elle rejoint même Bosco pour le taquiner!  ::

----------


## lili2000

Je suis d'accord avec duma sauf pour l'attitude du monsieur. Pour moi, il n'aurait pas dû chercher à avoir d'interaction avec ( même juste un regard) . Faire comme s'il n'était pas là et ne pas chercher à le caresser même si le chien s'approchait. Par contre, rester assis et ne pas faire de mouvements brusques pour ne pas effrayer plus le chien.

----------


## lénou

J'essaierais de ne pas l'éloigner, par contre vigilance et conseiller à la personne d'utiliser les signaux d'apaisement, ça fonctionne bien avec Bosco. Monsieur frisou qui est comme ça avec tous: hommes, femmes et enfants!...
Mais si on ne l'embête et ne le force pas, tout va bien.
Ça va aller manoe. ::

----------


## superdogs

Manoe,  :: 
Pareil que les autres, ne pas faire sortir Soda, il peut effectivement faire une mauvaise association ; laissé tranquille, sans qu'on s'occupe de lui (surveiller du coin de l'oeil quand même) il fera sa propre analyse.

----------


## duma762000

Quelqu'un qui est à l'aise avec les chiens, qui connaît les codes peut essayer d'interagir avec Soda. Pour l'aider à dépasser son appréhension et à augmenter sa confiance. A voir comment le chien se comporte quand on le sollicite.
Edu, inutile d'essayer d'interagir, plus on insiste, plus il se tend. Par contre, quand on fait semblant de ne pas le voir, Monsieur, curieux et un peu jaloux se rapproche, bat timidement de la queue et même pose sa tête sur un genou.
Waiton était très réservé lui aussi au début mais il a dépassé ses craintes et il n'y avait plus aucun souci avec les gens, au contraire, il venait spontanément vers les promeneurs. J'espère qu'un jour Edu y arrivera lui-aussi.
Oly, la roumaine, n'a aucune crainte vis à vis des humains mais envers les autres chiens, quelle galère, même si elle a bien progressé.
Caline, la plus petite, est même casse-pieds à vouloir des caresses, elle va avec tout le monde, on pourrait me la voler très facilement
Même environnement, même "éducation", 4 chiens et 4 comportements différents.

----------


## manoe

> Je suis d'accord avec duma sauf pour l'attitude du monsieur. Pour moi, il n'aurait pas dû chercher à avoir d'interaction avec ( même juste un regard) . Faire comme s'il n'était pas là et ne pas chercher à le caresser même si le chien s'approchait. Par contre, rester assis et ne pas faire de mouvements brusques pour ne pas effrayer plus le chien.


Je partage un peu l'avis de lili. Le visiteur n'aurait pas dû rechercher l'interaction avec un chien qu'il ne connaissait pas et qui se comportait de la sorte, mais plutôt l'ignorer. Et c'est parce que je ne savais quelle allait être la réaction de Soda face à cette tentative de contact surtout alors qu'il témoignait d'un comportement nouveau que je l'ai fait sortir. D'autre part, nous n'étions pas tranquillement assis mais toujours en mouvement dans une pièce (il s'agissait d'un entrepreneur venant prendre des cotes en vue de futurs travaux). Bon, je verrai bien si cet épisode se reproduit mais il n'a jamais agi ainsi. Un couple d'amis est d'ailleurs venu nous voir la semaine passée et il s'est montré comme à l'habitude craintif puis s'est peu à peu approché alors que nous étions assis mais à aucun moment il n'a grondé-pleuré. 
Aujourd'hui que l'intrus est parti, tout va pour le mieux  :: . J'étrenne mon coussin d'hiver tout neuf et je m'endors sur les pieds de ma maman sous les caresses.... ::

----------


## monloulou

Il faisait peut-être des grands gestes l'entrepreneur mais c'est passé  :Smile: 
Comment ne pas fondre avec ces yeux  ::  les caresses, le contact physique rien de tel pour se relaxer  :: 
(ps bravo renardeau)

----------


## manoe

> Il faisait peut-être des grands gestes l'entrepreneur mais c'est passé 
> Comment ne pas fondre avec ces yeux  les caresses, le contact physique rien de tel pour se relaxer 
> (ps bravo renardeau)


Bien d'accord avec toi monloulou ! C'est précisément ce contact si apaisant qui m'a le plus manqué pendant ces longs mois sans toutou à mes côtés...

----------


## duma762000

il n'est pas gâté, le renardeau. Non Non Non  ::

----------


## manoe

Que nenni...  ::

----------


## duma762000

et Manoe, elle l'est gâtée elle ? Oui Oui Oui  ::

----------


## manoe

Comblée et heureuse  ::

----------


## Belgo78

C'est le principal, le reste on s'en fait toujours, mais quand l'histoire est belle et qu'on est bien avec eux et eux avec nous, les progrès finissent toujours par arriver. Ce sont nos chiens, avec les autres ça se travaille entre nous ça se vit  ::

----------


## superdogs

> C'est le principal, le reste on s'en fait toujours, mais *quand l'histoire est belle et qu'on est bien avec eux et eux avec nous, les progrès finissent toujours par arriver.* Ce sont nos chiens, avec les autres ça se travaille entre nous ça se vit



+ 1

D'ailleurs, je squatte pour dire que Alma croise désormais landaus, enfants et inconnus sans laisse, en contournant un peu, mais sans plus faire demi-tour ou tenter de...

Reste encore le souci des autres chiens, vers lesquels elle aurait tendance à aller à toute allure, et devenir sourde.. si j'ai le temps d'anticiper, ça va, sinon, ben j'ai encore "la chance" que le 2 pattes qui accompagne le dit chien l'impressionne assez pour qu'elle revienne vers moi malgré tout..
J'ai l'appréhension que l'humain fasse un geste brusque pour l'éloigner.. ce qui raviverait ses craintes...
Voilà fin du squatt...

----------


## manoe

Squatte autant que tu veux superdogs  :: 

Un  mois que la route de Soda est venue s'unir à la mienne et force m'est  de reconnaître que balayant mes craintes, doutes et réticences, ce petit  être sensible et touchant a su me redonner envie de me lever chaque  matin, rouvrir doucement mon coeur et me faire passer d'un monde en noir  et blanc à un monde en couleur. Je sens confusément qu'à mon insu une  douce métamorphose s'opère au fur et à mesure que se développe un  attachement indéniable. Je ne parvenais pas vraiment à intégrer quand  beaucoup me disaient qu'aimer, vivre une autre histoire, non pas oublier  l'absent mais le garder en moi tout en partageant autre chose, était  possible. Aujourd'hui, je comprends et il me semble tendre une paix  relative même si la cicatrice de la blessure d'avoir à jamais perdu mon  Aron reste cruellement douloureuse.
Mon  petit renardeau, toi que j'aurais dû appeler Miel tant tu en as la  couleur et la douceur, comme tu méritais de connaître enfin une vie  digne de ce nom. J'ai envie de dire à tous ceux qui ne t'ont même pas  accordé un regard ni donné ta chance qu'ils sont passés à côté d'un  petit être merveilleux. Te rendre heureux me rend infiniment heureuse.  Et ma plus belle récompense est de voir tes yeux qui, de mélancoliques  voilés d'une timide appréhension à ton arrivée, m'éclaboussent  aujourd'hui de tant d'amour, et commencent même à pétiller et devenir  facétieux.
De nos deux tristesses est née la joie.

----------


## nat34

Il te regarde en te disant, tu en doutais ?

----------


## Sydolice

Manoe, entre ton chien précédent et Soda, tu n'as pas eu d'autre compagnon animal ?

----------


## monloulou

Waouh comme c'est beau ce que tu as écrit, oui je me répète. Je crois que miel renardeau t'attendait, c'est votre destin épicétout  ::

----------


## manoe

Non Sydolice, il m'a fallu plus d'un an pour faire le deuil de celui qui clairement était LE chien de ma vie, et j'aurais été totalement incapable d'éprouver quoi que ce soit pour un autre animal pendant toute cette période.

----------


## Sydolice

Oh oui, je comprends ...

----------


## lénou

> Un  mois que la route de Soda est venue s'unir à la mienne et force  m'est  de reconnaître que balayant mes craintes, doutes et réticences,  ce petit  être sensible et touchant a su me redonner envie de me lever  chaque  matin, rouvrir doucement mon coeur et me faire passer d'un monde  en noir  et blanc à un monde en couleur. Je sens confusément qu'à mon  insu une  douce métamorphose s'opère au fur et à mesure que se développe  un  attachement indéniable. Je ne parvenais pas vraiment à intégrer  quand  beaucoup me disaient qu'aimer, vivre une autre histoire, non pas  oublier  l'absent mais le garder en moi tout en partageant autre chose,  était  possible. Aujourd'hui, je comprends et il me semble tendre une  paix  relative même si la cicatrice de la blessure d'avoir à jamais  perdu mon  Aron reste cruellement douloureuse.
> Mon  petit renardeau, toi que j'aurais dû appeler Miel tant tu en as la   couleur et la douceur, comme tu méritais de connaître enfin une vie   digne de ce nom. J'ai envie de dire à tous ceux qui ne t'ont même pas   accordé un regard ni donné ta chance qu'ils sont passés à côté d'un   petit être merveilleux. Te rendre heureux me rend infiniment heureuse.   Et ma plus belle récompense est de voir tes yeux qui, de mélancoliques   voilés d'une timide appréhension à ton arrivée, m'éclaboussent   aujourd'hui de tant d'amour, et commencent même à pétiller et devenir   facétieux.
> De nos deux tristesses est née la joie.


 Quelle touchante déclaration!  ::

----------


## superdogs

Un mois déjà ! ça file...
Et ces mots, tellement touchants, que tu écris.. je suis très très heureuse pour vous deux...

----------


## duma762000

Quelle joie de décompter les jours de bonheur !

----------


## titia20090

Mais qu'elle est belle cette histoire...

C'est vrai que son regard a changé, c'est magnifique. 

Et tes mots qui me bouleversent comme d'habitude... 
Je suis super heureuse de constater que petit Renardeau a réussi à remettre de la couleur dans ta vie. 
C'est vrai que lorsqu'on perd un être cher, on a l'impression que le monde continue de tourner sans nous. nous, on est sur pause...
Et le seul moyen de repartir, c'est d'accepter cette main (ou cette patte!) qui vient nous chercher et doucement nous inviter à nous remettre en mouvement...

Encore tellement de bonheur à venir pour vous 2.... Aron doit frétiller de joie de là haut de te voir ainsi!

----------


## manoe

Merci pour ton adorable message titia  ::

----------


## manoe

Bizarre, Monsieur Pouic Pouic était tout neuf ce matin au sortir du magasin...  :: 



Qui est venu machouiller mon pouic pouic ?!  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  La relève est prévue pour remplacer Pouic Pouic ? dit Mr Renardeau.
Qu'y a t-il d'intéressant à voir par la fenêtre  ::

----------


## danyhu

Je trouve que chez le chien, le plus important est le regard et celui de renardeau est ma-gni-fique!!!!  Quelle douceur, quelle tendresse, quelle gentillesse il révèle!!!!!!

Je suis tellement contente que ta vie reprenne de la couleur Manoe!!!! ::

----------


## manoe

Très gentil à toi danyhu  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Pauvre Mr pouic pouic, Soda cherche le coupable par la fenêtre, quel bon chien, prêt à enquêter pour sa maîtresse   ::

----------


## manoe

::

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah mais le mangeur de Pouic est sorti par la fenêtre alors !  :: 
Heureusement, Soda va mener l'enquête... :: 
J'ai aimé profondément mes chiens, mais très vite, les nouveaux ont été adoptés. La vie est tellement courte, pas une année sans un chien.  :: 
Je n'arrive pas à intellectualiser comme ça les liens que j'ai eu avec eux. Le chien chiot qui a partagé me vie de célibataire, ensuite de couple, et de vie de famille. Titi est celui de la vie avec enfant parti (là, mais parti). Ils ont vécu à mes côtés, mais je les ressens en tant que tels, je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir été en osmose, en communication, ni qu'ils aient senti ou ressenti des liens spécifiques. Ce sont des liens terriens, terre à terre, la main à terre qui attire la caresse, être heureux de les sentir bien, qu'ils font partie de ma vie. Je ne sais pas si je me fais comprendre là... ::

----------


## lénou

> Je ne sais pas si je me fais comprendre là...


Si-si, très bien!  ::

----------


## manoe

Bah, ce que je retiens mamandeuna, au-delà de ce que l'on ressent (ou pas) et de la façon avec laquelle on s'exprime, c'est que tu les aimes tes loulous, et c'est bien l'essentiel  :Smile:

----------


## Sydolice

Mamandeuna, peut-être que LE chien ( ou chat ! ) de ta vie ne s'est pas encore présenté.  :Smile: 
En général, on les reconnait très vite, ceux-là. C'est comme si il y avait instantanément un transfert de coeur et d'âme. Parfois, le contact physique n'étant même plus nécessaire pour fusionner et on se ressent, se comprend et s'aime même à distance. 
Certaines personnes ressentent une telle connexion envers chaque animal qu'elles accueillent. Ce sont des personnes que j'admire beaucoup.
D'autres, comme moi, envers certains dont il est clair dès la rencontre que le partage, la connexion sera située sur un plan encore plus élevé.
Ce n'est pas la qualité de l'amour qui change, c'est la connexion d'âme à âme. L'amour devenant inconditionnel.
Lorsque ceux-là partent ... il faut un moment pour se reconstruire ! 
Lorsque " les autres " partent, ils nous offrent généralement un deuil plus sain, plus léger, préparant ainsi harmonieusement la place de celui qui peut arriver très vite après lui. Ces relations sont tout aussi importantes car elles restent empruntent de légèreté et d'harmonie.
Le départ de ceux avec lesquels nous fusionnons, déchiquette l'âme pour longtemps.

----------


## manoe

Comme  tu as si magnifiquement et justement exprimé ce que je partage à 300 %  avec toi Sydolice, à savoir ce sentiment ineffable de totale connexion,  de lien subtil mais en tous cas irréfragable au-delà même de  l'intellect. J'ai éprouvé cette réciprocité, cette connivence, cette  communion (quoique les mots me semblent impuissants à retranscrire mon  ressenti) avec mon Aron avec lequel je me sentais communiquer par le  regard sans qu'il soit nécessaire de prononcer une parole. Il était moi  comme j'étais lui dans une relation fusionnelle de semblable à  semblable. Nous nous comprenions à coeur ouvert. Une partie de moi est  morte avec lui et même si je revis à nouveau aujourd'hui, je reste  amputée à jamais. 

Tu as la chance de pratiquer la communication animale Sydolice et je t'envie beaucoup .

----------


## mamandeuna

Je pense que le chien d'une vie, c'est surtout celui que tu prends chiot et que tu vois grandir et dont tu connais tout et comprend tout.  ::  Ce fût mon tout premier pris à 4 mois et euthanasié à 17 ans.  :: 
Les deux autres étaient des chiens recueillis au cours de leur vie. C'est très différent, une partie de leur vécu nous échappe, on le découvre petit à petit, et ils deviennent aussi des livres ouverts.  :: 
Mais je ne connais aucune connexion ni avec l'être humain, ni avec un quelconque animal. Je ne nie pas ce que vous ressentez, mais je n'ai jamais connu ça.  :: 
Tout ce que je sais, c'est que la perte de mes chiens a été la plus grande tristesse de ma vie, une amputation, un anéantissement. Donc, j'ai le manque, mais pas le développement de la communication que vous avez avec eux. Je ne comprends pas la "communication animale", mais pourquoi pas. Chacun porte la foi en lui soit religieuse, soit autre. Moi je suis athée en tout et un mur envers tout ce qui n'est pas matériellement présent.  :: 
Concernant les chiens, je vois simplement que selon l'attention qu'on leur apportent, ils s'ouvrent. Y'a-t-il une limite à tout ça, ne font-ils que suivre que ce qu'on attend d'eux... ::  Une fois passé l'amour, les câlins, le nourriture, les balades, la sécurité, on peut dépasser ou pas la communication. 
Là, j'ai envie de vivre avec mon chien, une vie qui s'adapte à lui, quelque chose de doux et surtout léger. Un compagnonnage de quelques années.  ::

----------


## titia20090

Je ne pense pas que l'animal d'une vie soit forcément un loulou qu'on a eu de la naissance à la mort. 

Quant à l'idée de "connexion" dans le sens "communication animale", perso je n'y crois pas non plus. Comme toi, je suis très rationnelle et je ne crois à aucun aspect "mystique" du monde. On a déjà du mal à communiquer en direct entre nous, alors communiquer par la pensée avec une espèce différente, c'est impossible selon moi. 
Comme tu dis, je te rejoins sur le fait que c'est un peu comme avoir la foi. 
C'est comme ça, on y croit ou pas et on ne peut pas y changer grand chose. 

Sans parler de connexion au sens premier du terme, je pense qu'on peut avoir aimé un loulou de manière différente des autres, plus forte, plus "passionnelle", plus ceci ou plus cela. 

Au même titre qu'on peut se rappeler de toutes nos relations passées et savoir que certaines ont compté encore plus que les autres. 

En fait, je crois en la magie des sentiments!

----------


## mamandeuna

Quand je dis l'animal d'une vie, je pense effectivement à celui qu'on connait le mieux, qu'on situe le mieux, car on a toujours été avec lui, et qu'on l'a éduqué. Le fait de connaître, pour moi, fait un peu fusion.  :: 
Avec mes adoptés, on a raccroché les wagons, et on s'est fait à ce qu'ils étaient, en reprenant aussi les liens au fur et à mesure. Je trouve que c'est une expérience très intéressante et qu'on est un peu comme avec les enfants des autres, moins paralysés par la peur de mal faire, et on laisse un peu l'animal faire les choses à sa manière, sans se figer quand quelque chose ne marche pas... :: 
Par contre, je ne me vois pas avoir deux chiens, pour moi, ça paralyse tout lien fusionnel, pardon, parasite, et complique un peu le lien direct qu'on a avec eux.  :: 
Bref, c'est très complexe.
Désolée Manoe de faire salon dans le post sur Soda, franchement  ::

----------


## manoe

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas une façon universelle d'aimer ou plutôt que le ressenti de chacun est fonction de sa personnalité, sa sensibilité, etc. Du moment que le coeur soit sincère, c'est in fine l'essentiel...

----------


## mamandeuna

Sage conclusion !

----------


## duma762000

je peux témoigner que le maître d'une vie existe aussi du côté de l'animal. Mon galgo Edu a une relation fusionnelle avec moi, même si je ne suis pas "fusionnelle" avec lui de mon côté, de la manière dont je vois la relation de Manoe avec Aron. Je l'aime beaucoup, je suis prête à faire tout pour son bonheur mais je vois bien que je ne suis pas au même niveau que lui. Il m'a fait totalement confiance dès le premier regard, il continue à se référer à moi dans ses moments de peur qu'il a encore de temps en temps. Je ne savais pas -et je ne croyais pas - qu'un animal pouvait éprouver un coup de foudre envers un humain. Cela me fait un peu peur de ne pas être à la hauteur
D'un autre côté je suis presque heureuse de les aimer tous les trois autant, sans avoir de préférence même inconsciente pour l'un ou l'autre. C'est aussi l'avantage d'avoir plusieurs chiens en même temps, un peu comme avoir une famille nombreuse. On est obligé de partager, on évite les hyper attachements et quand un nous quitte les autres sont là pour éviter que l'absent ne soit un abîme dans notre vie. Le chagrin est bien là, mais les autres nous obligent à avancer.

----------


## superdogs

Pour avoir partagé des années avec plusieurs chiens, j'ai connu la relation fusionnelle avec ma Rumba, adoptée à 9 mois, un peu comme Manoe avec Aron .

Avec Gringo, je connais ce que veut dire Duma avec son  Edu ; Gringo m'a élue dès le 1er quart d'heure ; au début, je le comparais beaucoup avec Rumba, et sa confiance totale a fini par me toucher, alors que je le trouvais si différent d'elle... il est touchant, mon loup... tant d'amour rien que pour moi, c'est angoissant aussi, parfois..

Strella était la bonté faite chien......une belle âme.... elle était comme une mère pour Gringo... le rassurant, le câlinant, et il faisait genre "j'm'en fiche", mais ses yeux disaient comme il appréciait...

Alma, c'est la découverte d'un territoire inconnu.... et le bonheur d'ouvrir des portes, jusque là cadenassées...

Avec chacun, en fait, je me sens en relation étroite, chacun d'une façon différente. Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas une façon d'aimer universelle, tant entre humains qu'entre humains-animaux ; quel ennui ce serait ! d'ailleurs, pourrait on parler d'amour, s'il était normalisé ?

----------


## mamandeuna

Oh, les chiens trouvent des maîtres qui les comblent, ou simplement, ne développent pas tout leur potentiel. Je vais souvent sur les forums d'éducation positive et n'en reviens pas de tout ce que font les maîtres pour mieux communiquer avec leurs animaux, les rééduquent, et refont toujours et toujours les mêmes exercices pour que leurs chiens vivent mieux.  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Manoe comment vas-tu ? et Soda ?

----------


## duma762000

oui, des nouvelles des aventures de Soda

----------


## manoe

Très gentil à vous monloulou et duma de demander des nouvelles  ::   En fait, je suis chez moi à Paris pour deux semaines et comme je dois aussi partir deux jours à Bruxelles où il me serait impossible d'emmener renardeau, ce dernier est resté à Bourges chez ma maman. Apparemment tout se passe très bien et ma mère ne tarit pas d'éloges sur sa douceur, son intelligence, etc. Bref, pour un loulou qui n'a connu qu'une vie de refuge, il est juste bluffant ! Il commence à me manquer sérieusement l'animal ! Vivement jeudi que je retourne en province  ::

----------


## lénou

Je me doutais que tu étais partie pour une escapade!  :: 
Bravo renardeau!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Super, maman a une adorable compagnie ! Comme vous allez être heureux de vous retrouver jeudi  :: 
Tu vas peut-être croiser Titus dans les rues de Paris mais attention il n'est pas commode paraît-il  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Entre Titus qui va rester chez la sœur de Lenou et Soda chez sa grand mère va y avoir du mouvement  ::

----------


## manoe

Et qui sait, peut-être même Anko, Yana et Chorea qui rejoindraient leur maman...  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Quelle bonne idée je vais y réfléchir  :: 

Je pense que ça va me prendre au moins le temps que les 3 soient déjà adoptés  ::

----------


## duma762000

mais est-ce qu'elle va vouloir le rendre, la maman ? En plus ce serait l'occasion de voir sa fille plus souvent

----------


## manoe

Pour ce qui est de me voir, elle me voit puisque je vis avec elle les 3/4 du temps pour l'aider au quotidien ! Mais même si j'ai une mère en or, le gouffre des générations rend parfois la cohabitation houleuse d'autant que j'ai un caractère disons... difficile  :: 
Cela dit, j'y trouve aussi mon compte puisque je déteste la vie parisienne et en appartement et me sens tellement mieux en province dans une maison. Mais j'aurais tellement aimé avoir la mienne de maison...
Pas toujours simple la gestion des parents âgés...

----------


## mamandeuna

C'est beau la vie en appartement à Paris  :: 
Elle est gentille ta maman. La mienne supporte Titi, mais n'aurait jamais proposé de le garder. (bon on aurait pas voulu non plus là  ::

----------


## manoe

Je ne partage pas ton point de vue sur la vie en appartement à Paris mamandeuna. J'y ai vécu de longues années because of le travail tout en sachant que je ne menais pas une vie qui me correspondait, mais n'ayant probablement pas le courage de renoncer à me acquis. J'ai pourtant la chance d'avoir un bel appartement spacieux dans une résidence neuve et relativement calme mais aujourd'hui que je ne réside plus qu'occasionnellement à Paris, j'ai déjà envie de repartir dès ma descente du train ! Ce qui m'est le plus difficile et que je ressens comme une vraie agression est le bruit omniprésent, et aussi la foule partout où que j'aille. J'ai tellement besoin de silence et de solitude et rien ne me ressource autant qu'une promenade en pleine nature et ce depuis toujours. Bref, je deviens misophone avec l'âge et quelque peu misanthrope aussi...  :: 
En tous cas, tu as raison, j'ai une maman adorable mais je crois que plus que le fait de me rendre service en gardant mon renardeau, elle y trouve une présence tellement réconfortante en ce petit bonhomme par ailleurs si câlin

----------


## duma762000

je crois que mamandeuna a Paris dans la peau. Les vrais citadins peuvent difficilement comprendre ce qu'on peut trouver en campagne. 
Moi non plus je ne pourrais vivre dans une grande ville - j'ai essayé mais j'en suis vite partie.
Je crains que la maman s'ennuie après le retour de Soda chez lui. C'est qu'un animal auprès de soi c'est une véritable compagnie, surtout quand il ne retient pas ses câlins. 
A bientôt pour les nouvelles aventures de Soda, de retour de vacances ?

----------


## manoe

En fait, Soda est chez lui puisque je vis les 3/4 du temps chez ma maman ! Je pense que je l'emmenerai chez moi à Paris lors de mon prochain sejour en novembre.

----------


## lénou

> C'est beau la vie en appartement à Paris


Brrr, je me sens très vite comme un lapin en cage!...  :: 



> je crois que mamandeuna a Paris dans la peau.


Sans doute...



> Ce qui m'est le plus difficile et que je ressens comme une vraie  agression est le bruit omniprésent, et aussi la foule partout où que  j'aille.


Idem!...  ::

----------


## titia20090

> Ce qui m'est le plus difficile et que je ressens comme une vraie agression est le bruit omniprésent, et aussi la foule partout où que j'aille. J'ai tellement besoin de silence et de solitude et rien ne me ressource autant qu'une promenade en pleine nature et ce depuis toujours.


Tout pareil!! (J'adore ce forum, ya qu'ici qu'on trouve autant de gens "solitaires et amoureux du calme et de la nature" et qu'on n'a pas l'impression d'être un ovni)

Je m'échappe de la ville dès que possible pour aller me balader en forêt (avec un chien, un ane ou en cheval selon les semaines^^) et rien ne me ressource plus que ça.

----------


## Sydolice

Me retrouver dans la nature avec mes animaux, c'est comme me ressentir complète, totalement moi !
Une fois ma chatte Athina était avec nous. Je me souviens de ce ressenti d'accomplissement absolu. A ce moment-là, j'avais tout ce que je souhaitais. 
Je rêve de partager ma vie avec un chat que je puisse emmener comme mes chiennes et vivre avec nous nos aventures de voiture-camping car. Ces moments sont les ressentis de liberté les plus parfaits. Les chiennes et moi sommes quelque part dans la nature à expérimenter un lieu puis un autre. Mes choix d'arrêts sont que je puisse y lâcher les filles en toute sécurité. Ainsi, je découvre des merveilles, comme près d'un minuscule village au coeur de la Bretagne : Guillerville. Au départ nous devions seulement y prendre notre petit déjeuné mais ce petit paradis nous a tendu les bras durant un très long moment. 
Je venais d'adopter Clara qui découvrait les balades à l'infini. Elle me regardait sans cesse d'un air de dire : " Encore ? ", les yeux ivres de liberté et la queue battant à 100 à l'heure. 
Je suis heureuse également de voir que nous sommes nombreuses ici à aimer ces moments forts.

----------


## mamandeuna

Je meurs de ne pas entendre la vie (arrière bruits de voiture, vie humaine  :: ).
Manoe, tu as une chance de gueux. J'ai un vieil appart dans un immeuble de 2 pièces (sauf les riches d'au dessus qui ont deux apparts réunis  :: ). Il y a un même escalier de bois qui, si il brûle, nous emportera tous.  :: 
Moi j'aime, ça me rappelle le Paris des années 50 dans les films en noir et blanc.  :: 
La nature, j'ai connu, surtout la forêt. Je me sens mieux dans les parcs, avec kiosques, fabriques, petits lacs organisés par l'homme.  :: 
Et ce que j'aime dans mon chien, ce n'est pas la liberté de la vie sauvage, mais le compagnon canin de l'homme en milieu urbain... :: 
Et vu l'amour que Titus a pour les lampadaires, j'ai gagné mon pari... ::

----------


## lénou

> Je meurs de ne pas entendre la vie (arrière bruits de voiture, vie humaine ).


Heureusement que nous sommes tous différents, la vie serait bien fade sinon, mais bon, euh, moi je meurs d'entendre ces bruits-là!
Je raffole du chant des crapauds accoucheurs! :: 
Et le chant des oiseaux!!! Mon ex les connaissait quasiment tous, d'ailleurs les sorties ornithologiques me manquent...
Et les odeurs... la nature après la pluie, l'air iodé de la côte d'Opale, le parfum de l'aubépine au printemps, etc, etc, etc...
J'ai beaucoup de mal avec les odeurs parisiennes! :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> rien ne me ressource plus que ça.


 Pas mieux: c'est vital!




> j'ai une maman adorable mais je crois que plus que le fait de me rendre service en gardant mon renardeau, elle y trouve une présence tellement réconfortante en ce petit bonhomme par ailleurs si câlin


Je suis peinée de ne plus pouvoir déposer Cahly chez mes parents, elle adorait et réciproquement...
Mais avec bulldozer, c'est impossible pour le moment, d'autant que maman se fait opérer de la hanche le 15 novembre...

----------


## manoe

Bon, mamandeuna restera à jamais une citadine indécrottable !! D'un autre côté, ça me convient bien finalement. Manquerait plus que tous les urbains se mettent à aimer la campagne !...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je m'échappe de la ville dès que possible pour aller me balader en forêt (avec un chien, un ane ou en cheval selon les semaines^^) et rien ne me ressource plus que ça.


Tu es cavalière titia ? Ça, c'est une expérience qui m'a toujours fait rêver mais je n'ai jamais eu l'opportunité de concrétiser.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Me retrouver dans la nature avec mes animaux, c'est comme me ressentir complète, totalement moi !


Comme tu as si justement exprimé ce que je ressens également Sydolice ! C'est exactement cela, le sentiment d'être à sa place, en accord avec soi et le monde

----------


## manoe

> Et le chant des oiseaux!!! Mon ex les connaissait quasiment tous, d'ailleurs les sorties ornithologiques me manquent...


Je ne peux pas vivre sans les chants d'oiseaux !! Je passerais des heures à les observer et essayer de les prendre en photo. En revanche, hormis les plus communs de ma région, je suis totalement incapable de les identifier à leur chant, et pourtant, ce n'est pas faute d'essayer  :: 
Les oiseaux restent pour moi une des plus fascinantes merveilles de la nature

----------


## titia20090

Je fais un hors sujet pr répondre à ta question, désolée de polluer le post avec ma vie du coup....

Je ne suis pas cavalière en club, mais partir faire une balade de quelques heures (quand jetais ado cetait même quelques jours.... là faut que je me remette à niveau avant parce que les jambes et les fesses ne suivraient plus^^), c'est le pied. 
Galoper dans un champ ou même se balader au pas dans la forêt, c'est magique et ça fait oublier tous nos soucis....on est dans notre bulle avec le cheval, et c'est franchement incroyable...

N'hésite pas à te renseigner pr faire une balade près de chez toi. Même si toute débutante, je suis sûre que tu peux trouver une balade adaptée. Si tu aimes le calme et la connexion avec la nature et l'animal, ça devrait te plaire.  :Smile:

----------


## manoe

Tu ne pollues pas le moins du monde titia !!
Tu as dû vivre des moments magiques ! En revanche, un débutant total peut faire des promenades ?? Il n'y a pas de période "d'apprentissage" au préalable ??

----------


## lénou

> Comme tu as si justement exprimé ce que je ressens également Sydolice ! C'est exactement cela, le sentiment d'être à sa place, en accord avec soi et le monde


 C'est totalement ça, effectivement!  :: 



> En revanche, un débutant total peut faire des promenades ??


oui, j'ai testé en Auvergne et sur la plage en Bretagne. Je ne suis pas très à l'aise mais c'était tout de même magique! ::

----------


## titia20090

Oui un débutant total peut tout à fait faire des promenades. C'est une activité qui peut même se pratiquer en famille avec des jeunes enfants. 
Plein de gens rêvent de monter à cheval mais se disent qu'ils n'ont plus l'âge, ou plus le temps, ou plus le budget. 

Il n'y a pas d'âge pour réaliser un rêve, et une balade de temps en temps coûte moins chère qu'un resto et ne prend que quelques heures. 

Pas de jugement, pas de performance, pas d'engagement,  juste du plaisir.

Si l'idée te tente, tu devrais vraiment essayer au moins une fois. 
C'est une sensation à vivre une fois dans sa vie que de faire du cheval je pense.... soit on aime soit on ne se sent pas du tout à l'aise, mais en tout cas ça marque tout le monde. :-)

----------


## manoe

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est qu'il faut tout de même apprendre au préalable comment diriger le cheval avant d'envisager une promenade, non ??

----------


## titia20090

Ils sont habitués. Ils suivent le cheval meneur (monté par l'accompagnateur donc). L'accompagnateur est d'ailleurs là pour t'apprendre les bases, te montrer comment brosser ton cheval (ce qui permet de créer un 1er lien de confiance entre toi et lui), comment te tenir dessus, te sentir à l'aise. 

Après le reste, surtout pour une toute première balade, ce n'est pas bien compliqué. Tu tends ta main à gauche quand tu veux aller à gauche, tu tends ta main à droite quand tu veux aller à droite. S'arrêter et repartir, ton loulou le fera tout seul en se calant sur le ou les chevaux devant lui. 

L'accompagnateur est aussi là pour trouver un cheval avec qui ça puisse coller directement…. Si tu n'est pas rassuré, il va te proposer un cheval fiable et calme. Si au contraire tu es en recherche de sensations, il va te proposer un loulou beaucoup plus énergique etc... 

Rolala comment on diverge là!!^^

----------


## manoe

Heu.... alors pour moi ce sera le fiable et calme  :: 
Courageuse mais pas téméraire...  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Faut que tu tentes Manoe, c'est un moment magique, unique. Ça s'apprend assez vite(enfin les bases), pas à t'inquiéter même si oui ça peut être impressionnant.
Qu'est ce que ça me manque vous m'avez donné envie de m'y remettre  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Mais on a aussi des oiseaux en ville, et il y a des visites de spécialistes pour les débusquer. Il y a aussi des jardins familiaux (ex ouvriers) dans les parcs de mon coin. Et tout une faune préservée, qui est décimée dans les campagnes "pesticidées".  :: 
On peut aimer la campagne dans la ville, la sérénité et la vie, ce n'est pas incompatible. Mais bon, un enfance dans une petite ville de province aide aussi.. :: 
Je passe sur le cheval..... ::

----------


## manoe

> Faut que tu tentes Manoe, c'est un moment magique, unique. Ça s'apprend assez vite(enfin les bases), pas à t'inquiéter même si oui ça peut être impressionnant.
> Qu'est ce que ça me manque vous m'avez donné envie de m'y remettre


Oui belgo, je pense que j'essaierai un jour car j'ai toujours éprouvé une fascination quoiqu'un peu teintée de crainte aussi pour les chevaux. 

Sinon, grande promenade de 2 heures cet après-midi avec renardeau, la première si  longue pour lui en totale liberté à travers champs et sous-bois. Depuis  toujours, rien ne me ressource autant que ces parenthèses en pleine nature  mais aujourd'hui, mon plaisir était décuplé à la vision de mon titou  qui semblait tellement heureux. Lui qui à son arrivée rasait les murs et  refusait d'emprunter les sols herbus lors des balades a gagné en  hardiesse mais toutefois sans AUCUNE velleité de fuite. Il reste  toujours à distance très raisonnable de moi, m'emboite toujours le pas  quand je change de direction et s'il arrive que nous croisions d'autres  promeneurs, il continue son chemin tranquillement et revient toujours au  pas de course dès que je l'appelle. Cet après-midi pourtant, alors  qu'il était resté en arrière, un jogger arrive brutalement à ma hauteur.  Trop tard pour attacher renardeau dont je redoutais la réaction mais je  vois de loin mon rouquin s'immobiliser puis me rejoindre ventre à terre  en croisant le jogger mais sans même lui accorder un regard ! 

Mais  les promenades ne sont pas les seuls moments de pur bonheur partagé car  mon Soda si attachant me comble de joie au quotidien au-delà de toutes  mes espérances. Je me sens vivante à nouveau, pleine d'un amour naissant  pour ce petit être tellement attendrissant.
Ce  soir toutefois, je suis un peu inquiète car je trouve que mon renardeau  boit beaucoup. Peut-être n'y a-t-il pas lieu de s'alarmer car il ne  semble pas ingérer plus d'un litre et demi par jour ce qui serait  compatible avec son poids d'après la vétérinaire. Mais il a également  vomi ses croquettes. Et le spectre de l'insuffisance rénale qui a  emporté mon Aron me glace le sang...


maintenant j'aime bien marcher dans l'herbe  :: 


ze crois bien que ze suis heureux !!

----------


## lili2000

Il boirait plus depuis combien de temps ? 
Pour le vomis, ça peut être juste quelque chose qu'il aurait mangé ou vu pendant la promenade ou autre ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il boirait plus depuis combien de temps ? 
Pour le vomis, ça peut être juste quelque chose qu'il aurait mangé ou vu pendant la promenade ou autre ...

----------


## manoe

En fait, il a toujours beaucoup bu depuis deux mois qu'il m'a rejoint donc difficile de savoir s'il a toujours été ainsi ou pas.
Il vient de vomir une seconde fois  :Frown: 
Je sais que je m'inquiète sans doute prématurément mais je ne supporterais pas qu'il lui arrive quoi que ce soit alors que nous venons seulement de nous trouver...
La vétérinaire est en congé cette semaine, je vais prendre rdv pour son retour lundi

----------


## duma762000

Voir si les croquettes sont digérées en partie ou si elles sont entières. C'est peut être juste après avoir bu : eau + croquettes trop lourd dans l 'estomac donc il vomit pour se libérer. En général, tout de suite après le chien remange et ça passe.
Il peut aussi avoir mangé de l'herbe en promenade et cela peut aussi le faire vomir. Dans ce cas, on voit l'herbe avec les croquettes rejetées.
Cela peut venir aussi des vers, même s'il a été vermifugé il y a des parasites qui résistent à certains vermifuges.
Si Soda n'est pas abattu, n'a pas de fièvre, a remangé facilement, il n'y a pas lieu de trop s'inquiéter. A surveiller aussi les selles, s'il n'y a pas de diarrhée, ce n'est qu'un petit accident de parcours.
Le fait d'avoir fait deux heures de promenade, ça donne chaud et soif. Si Soda se désaltère à plusieurs reprises c'est mieux que de boire beaucoup en une seule fois car gare au retournement d'estomac.

----------


## Petit coussinet

Ah les balades en pleine nature, je ne suis jamais aussi heureuse qu’en balade avec Aska lâchée qui peut courir comme elle veut  :: 

Dès qu’on croise plus de 1-2 personnes je considère qu’il y a trop de monde  ::  (autant dire qu’à Paris et en rp, voilà quoi  :: ). 

Plus le temps passe, et plus je ne m’imagine bien que en pleine nature, isolée, avec une petite meute de chiens et pleins d’autres animaux rescapés. Je rêve de ne croiser personne, de ne pas subir les gens mais choisir d’aller dans des lieux peuplés. Je m’imagine bien travailler dans un village/petite ville mais quand je rentre chez moi, être au milieu de nulle part  :: 

Le seul truc qui manque à nos balades en forêt, c’est un copain pour Aska... mais ça devrait vite être réglé, mon propriétaire vient de dire oui pour qu’on fasse famille d’accueil  :: 


Ah pour les chevaux, malheureusement je trouve qu’ils sont très très souvent maltraités. Cravaches, coups de pieds, mords, cris, fers n’ont pas lieu d’être sur un être sensible... sans compter souvent la vie en box éloignée des congénères alors que c’est un besoin vital d’être à leur contact et de marcher toute la journée. Bien souvent les gens disent passer de très bon moments, les chevaux en général beaucoup moins. Je vous conseille de lire le livre “Le silence des chevaux” de Pierre Enoff (il a quelques vidéos sur YouTube, il fait un travail formidable !). 
J’adore les chevaux, vraiment, mais j’avoue que le monde du cheval m’a un peu dégoûtée. Souvent tellement auto-centré sur l’humain et sur ses envies. 
Je souhaite en adopter plus tard, et peut-être que je monterai l’un des miens en balade, si ça lui plaît... mais sans mords, sans fers et vie au pré  :: 
Si tu veux connaître un peu plus les chevaux, je te conseille le forum “chevaux sans équitation”. Très agréable, des gens qui aiment les chevaux sans les monter forcément. Certains ont des relations exceptionnelles, basées sur la confiance, ils peuvent balader leur cheval qui suit comme un chien ! 

Grosses caresses au beau soda !

----------


## lénou

Rhô, j'imagine ton bonheur de le voir courir, manoe, tu en as de la chance: tu es vraiment tombée sur une perle! :: 
Pour les vomissements: pas d'inquiétude, ça arrive... Pour l'eau bue en grande quantité, à surveiller par contre, mais ne t'alarme pas! Humidifies-tu ses croquettes ou pas?

----------


## titia20090

Si ça vous intéresse, aux "chevaux des préaux", il n'y a pas de box, les chevaux sont au pré entre potes tout le temps, au calme en pleine nature. Cravache interdite, et pas de mord (en tout cas pas sur la jument avec qui je pars en balade). La plupart du temps ils font de l'équithérapie, donc pas des gens qui leur montent sur le dos à longueur de temps… 
Bref désolée de faire ma petite pub pour cet endroit mais je l'ai vraiment trouvé génial à la fois pour les humains, les chevaux et les chiens de la gérante.

----------


## lilyssie

Je pense comme Petit Coussinet, je suis pas mal monté à cheval et j'ai toujours détesté ça. Non pas les balades en elles mêmes mais tout le cirque qu'il y a autour. L'arnachement des chevaux, le mords, bien serrer la selle, je trouvais ça horrible.
Et puis j'étais grosse à cette époque et je me sentais super mal à l'aise pour le cheval. 

Je sais que je ne remonterai plus jamais je préfère les laisser tranquille et les admirer que leur faire subir tout ça.

Mais merci pour ton intervention aussi Titia qui montre que tous les endroits ne se ressemblent pas!

----------


## manoe

> Rhô, j'imagine ton bonheur de le voir courir, manoe, tu en as de la chance: tu es vraiment tombée sur une perle!
> Pour les vomissements: pas d'inquiétude, ça arrive... Pour l'eau bue en grande quantité, à surveiller par contre, mais ne t'alarme pas! Humidifies-tu ses croquettes ou pas?


Oui lénou, mon Soda est un loulou parfait et je mesure pleinement ma chance de l'avoir à mes côtés  :: 
Aujourd'hui il semble en pleine forme. Sans doute me suis-je inquiétée exagérément mais le fait qu'il boive beaucoup ajouté à ces vomissements d'hier m'ont cruellement rappelé les symptômes de l'insuffisance rénale qui a foudroyé mon Aron et qui restent à jamais gravés au fer rouge dans ma mémoire. Non, je n'ai jamais humidifié les croquettes. Est-ce important ??

@ duma : pour les vomissements d'hier, les croquettes que je lui avais données 2 h plus tôt n'étaient pas digérées et pas d'herbe dans ce qu'il a régurgité. Je ne pense pas que l'explication réside dans un trop gros volume dans l'estomac car je fractionne ses repas en deux prises alimentaires matin et soir. Bon, j'espère qu'il ne s'agit comme tu dis d'un incident de parcours...

@ Petit coussinet : Je me retrouve à 300 % dans ce que tu écris ! Moi aussi je rêvais de cette vie en pleine nature entourée d'animaux issus de sauvetage, mais pour ce qui me concerne,ce ne sera resté qu'une douce utopie jamais réalisée. J'ai cédé à la pression sociale et à la facilité d'un quotidien plus "dans les normes" tout en sachant que je me coupais de mon vrai moi. Pendant longtemps, j'ai souhaité aussi avoir MA maison qui soit le plus isolée possible mais les années passant, même si je reste résolument hermétique à la vie citadine, je réalise combien la proximité d'infrastructures est importante et je n'envisage plus mes choix immobiliers de la même façon. Cela dit, avoir ma propre maison restera aussi sans doute un rêve... Toi tu es encore jeune et la maturité dont tu fais preuve me laisse penser que tu iras jusqu'au bout de tes choix. En tous cas je te le souhaite très fort car tu le mérites !
Merci pour les références du livre et le forum que je ne manquerai pas de visiter.
Au fait, à quand un post pour ta nouvelle vie en Roumanie ??

@titia : Je suis allée voir le site dont tu parles que j'ai trouvé tout simplement extraordinaire dans l'approche et le respect du cheval notamment. J'aimerais beaucoup m'y rendre à l'occasion d'un de mes séjours à Paris. Le seul problème est que je ne suis pas motorisée en RP (conduire à Paris me terrorise et le mot est faible  :: ) ! Quoi qu'il en soit, je rejoins lilyssie et te remercie bcp de nous faire connaître cet endroit  ::

----------


## titia20090

Fais moi signe la prochaine fois que tu viens sur Paris, on ira ensemble si tu veux! (La conduite DANS Paris me terrorise aussi, je n'y vais que pour les urgences vétos nocturnes quand y'a aucun autre choix; mais pr aller aux chevaux des préaux je m'éloigne de Paris justement, donc dans ce sens là pas de pb. ^^)

----------


## manoe

Oooooh, trop gentil à toi titia !!! J'accepte avec grand plaisir même si ce ne sera pas dans l'immédiat car je ne passe qu'une semaine par mois environ sur Paris et toujours bien remplie (mes prochains passages en RP sont déjà overbookés  :: )
Grand merci à toi et à bientôt alors !  :: 
PS : je suis dans le 92, donc déjà dans la bonne direction sans avoir à traverser Paris  ::

----------


## duma762000

Si tu amènes Soda chez le vétérinaire, demande une analyse biologique des fonctions principales : foie, reins etc....
Comme cela, comme je suis sûre que Soda est en forme, tu auras une base de ses constantes. Et si un jour il doit avoir de nouvelles analyses tu sauras si c'est pareil ou moins bien. Je le fais pour tous mes animaux, en prévention et même si je ne les fais plus vacciner, je continue à leur faire une analyse annuelle.
Quand j'ai adopté la bergère allemande Oly elle avait une légère anomalie pour l'analyse rénale. On a changé les croquettes, on a refait une analyse au bout de 3 mois et tout était rentré en ordre. Par contre elle est dans la fourchette haute mais cela depuis 6 ans et le vétérinaire n'est pas inquiet. C'est son taux "normal". Si on l'avait fait maintenant alors qu'elle a dépassé les 10 ans on s'alarmerait alors que pour elle, c'est bon. Pareil pour le poids, je les pèse environ tous les 6 mois, quand on passe devant un vétérinaire, il y a souvent une balance en libre service, ça me permet de voir si ils grossissent ou maigrissent. C'est aussi un bon indicateur de santé.
Alors, pas trop de stress pour Soda, les chiens vomissent assez souvent sans cause réelle, peut être un souvenir génétique de la régurgitation chez les loups ?

----------


## manoe

Tu as parfaitement raison duma et c'est ce que j'envisageais de faire d'ici qques semaines couplé à la vérification des maladies méditerranéenes. Pour me rassurer, je le ferai peut-être pratiquer + tôt. Idem pour le poids, je l'ai toujours surveillé, avec moins de sévérité toutefois que je le fais pour moi  ::

----------


## manoe

C'est qui le vilain chien qui a essayé de voler de la nourriture sur la table, faisant ainsi tomber et se briser le saladier de verre contenant le déjeuner de demain bon à jeter puisque farci d'éclats de verre ?  :: 

Voilà le coupable, penaud et puni   :: 

ze crois que zai fait une bêtise....  ::

----------


## duma762000

la bouille !

----------


## Belgo78

Pauvre Soda, bientôt tu sauras être discret pour piquer les trucs, t'en fais pas  ::

----------


## manoe

Ben voyons...  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Soda se libère.... :Pom pom girl: 
Il me rappelle quelqu'un... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Ben si on ne peut plus piquer tranquillement sur la table ... 
A mon avis, le bruit du saladier se brisant a du suffire à le punir.

----------


## manoe

J'aimerais que tu aies raison Sydolice mais je crains que cela ne suffise pas à décourager mon gourmand et voleur de rouquin...  :: 
Je ne lui fait AUCUNE confiance dès lors qu'il s'agit de nourriture  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Il faut p-e l'encourager à chercher ailleurs où ça ne te dérange pas, kong, jeu de la trousse, ...  ::

----------


## Liolia

pour le vol discret, Castiel peut lui donner des cours...

----------


## Belgo78

Akela aussi, par contre Doïna s'applique à ramper, ... puis fait tout tomber au dernier moment  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah mais Soda a le droit d'avoir UN défaut...  ::

----------


## manoe

Heu Akela et Castiel même combat...  ::   N'allez pas me dévergonder mon tit  espagnol car comme le dit si bien mamandeuna, je ne lui ai pas décelé  d'autre défaut  :: 

Comme ze suis un zentil toutou, zai eu droit à un joujou aujourd'hui pour fêter les deux mois de mon arrivée !


Maman m'appelle, zarriiiiiiive


Paraît même que ze suis le plus beau  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Le plus beau mâle, sinon tu as trois sérieuses concurrentes  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui justement il était question de l'aider a se perfectionner dans son seul et unique défaut  :Smile:

----------


## manoe

> Le plus beau mâle, sinon tu as trois sérieuses concurrentes


Ca va de soi Belgo  ::  (tu me fais un peu penser à Charlie et ses drôles de dames sur ce coup là  :: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> oui justement il était question de l'aider a se perfectionner dans son seul et unique défaut


Très gentil à toi Liolia mais tu sais, peu m'importe si rouquinou n'obtient pas son diplôme  ::

----------


## Belgo78

La blonde Doïna, la chatain/roux Samba, la foncée Akela et c'est vrai qu'elles sont très drôles  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Il a un regard très intense. On dirait qu'il essaie de lire à travers toi !
Il est vraiment très mignon. 
Un autre point commun avec Castiel !  :: 
Et il est BEAUCOUP aimé par sa maman ... encore un point commun !  ::  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Soda est une crème, il a un drôle de museau et des oreilles uniques. Pour un peu, il pourrait avoir du bourbon là... ::

----------


## JAX75

Votre histoire est très belle à tout les deux, ce loulou est magnifique à te lire on voit que vous méritez tout les deux de vous trouver. C'est officiellement mon poste favoris de ce forum  ::  tu semble être une personne avec un grand cur aussi bien avec les humains qu'avec les animaux manoe je vous souhaite pleins de bonheur à toi et ton loulou. Comme je n'étais pas sur le forum à ce moment là, je tiens à te présenter mes condoléances pour ton Aron en espérant pour toi que depuis sa perte, la douleurs se soient estompé. Je vais suivre l'histoire de Soda avec joie  ::

----------


## manoe

C'est vraiment très gentil à toi JAX75 ! Merci !!  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

On pourrait avoir des nouvelles et des photos de Soda ? Est-il complètement sage ?  ::

----------


## manoe

Très gentil à toi de demander des  nouvelles mamandeuna !! Mon quotidien est assez bousculé en ce moment et  je n'ai guère le temps de venir sur le forum mais pour résumer, le  timide renardeau arrivé voici deux mois s'est totalement épanoui, se  métamorphosant en un loulou qui semble respirer le bonheur et s'est  approprié les lieux. Disparu le chien qui se nourrissait en emportant  des bouchées de croquettes pour les manger posément quelques mètres plus  loin ; aujourd'hui, rouquinou a parfaitement intégré les horaires des  repas qui sont engloutis très vite sans lever le nez de sa gamelle  ::  !! A sa  façon de nous rejoindre immédiatement dès l'ouverture de la porte du  réfrigérateur ou d'un placard de cuisine, il ne peut cacher une évidente  gourmandise et nous avons appris à nos dépens qu'il ne fallait lui  faire aucune confiance dès lors qu'il s'agissait de nourriture ! Mais  comment lui en vouloir après 5 longues années sans saveurs... Disparu  aussi celui qui rasait les murs lors des premières promenades et  préférait le bitume à l'herbe ; désormais monsieur prends bien son temps  pour fureter et renifler et pique même quelques sprints dès lors que  nous abordons des tronçons en pleine nature où je le laisse libre.  Depuis peu, il me semble même qu'il manifeste quelque entrain dès lors  que je prends son harnais et sa laisse et a bien mémorisé les parcours  de balade. Je pensais le fatiguer en lui proposant au total quasi 2  heures de balades quotidiennes mais j'avais tort !!  Disparu également  celui qui n'accordait pas même un regard aux jouets achetés à son  intention ; mon sodinou parsème maintenant la maison de ses joujoux et  gare à celui qui veut les prendre !!  Disparu  enfin le chien dont le regard n'exprimait qu'interrogation voilée de  crainte. Il me semble lire maintenant dans ses yeux un éclat qui  s'apparente au bonheur ou tout au moins au bien-être lorsqu'il repose  notamment sur son coussin qui reste son lieu de prédilection qu'il  adooooooore ! A-t-il seulement déjà eu un coin moelleux rien qu'à lui ?  Quoique cette semaine, il a trouvé le chemin du canapé !.... Ben  voyons  :: ... Mais aussi lorsqu'il vient quémander des interminaaaaables  séances de câlins.

Il  demeure (un peu) craintif aux bruits (euh, pas rassuré devant un  aspirateur  :: ), et manifeste toujours de l'appréhension envers les  hommes inconnus quoique sans aucune agressivité. 

Probablement  né dans la rue et sans espoir d'une vie digne de ce nom, c'est pourtant  ce petit être qui aura fait rouvrir mon coeur et me redonner vie. Je  voudrais tellement qu'il comprenne qu'il a désormais trouvé son foyer et  ne manquera plus d'amour jusqu'à la fin de ses jours.
Merci mon Soda  ::

----------


## Belgo78

C'est tellement bien écrit qu'il n'y a pas besoin de photo, quoique  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Très jolie Manoe et tellement rempli d'amour.
Ceci dit, les coussins c'est bien, le canapé ... c'est mieux !  :: 

Tu me donnes également de l'espoir. Un jour pour moi aussi, un chat ré-animera mon coeur, comme Soda a ré-ouver le tien.
Bravo Soda !  ::

----------


## phacélie

> c'est pourtant ce petit être qui aura fait rouvrir mon coeur et me redonner vie.


Tu vois, tu craignais que non mais on te l'avait dit  :Smile:   ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Sydolice, j'espère bientôt pour toi, le chat de tes rêves.  ::  (grec ? )
Manoe, Soda découvre enfin la confort du canapé, il va bientôt manger ses chips sur son plateau TV  :: 
J'adore ce chien tout en douceur et en réserve.  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Oui, un petit grec ...  ::  Un tout petit chat grec d'amour !  ::  Ou pas grec mais d'amour quand même.  :: 

Manoe, pourquoi n'as-tu pas repris un chien avant ? Est-ce que comme moi avec l'idée d'un nouveau chat, cela te semblait comme trop lourd, trop difficile, trop engageant émotionnellement ?
Avec la chatte Lulu que j'ai recueilli l'an passé, cela ne risque pas d'être " trop " quoique ce soit, parce qu'elle profite de moi et de ce que je lui offre mais je ne pense pas qu'elle m'aime en fait. Elle ne me le montre jamais. Alors disons que pour le moment, elle est une transition. 
Mais je regarde les chatons en recherche de famille tous les jours ... Sans jamais sauter le pas néanmoins :: 
Enfin, Manoe, tu montres  avec Soda qu'un animal consolateur arrive toujours un jour ou l'autre.
Comme ma petite Odalie, ma petite chienne d'amour qui elle, est déjà là et bien là !  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Sûr que tu vas trouver un chat pour qui ça te paraîtra évident, prends le temps qu'il faut  Sydolice, peut être même que lui t'ouvriras la porte du cœur de Lulu  :: 

Après bon je n'ai vraiment ouvert celui de ma Maggie(un peu plus d'un an quelle est là, avec madame c'est venu tout de suite) que depuis quelques jours, ça prend du temps parfois  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Ah oui, c'est vrai que tu es un homme Belgo ...  ::  Tu es le seul à parler au masculin ou à écrire " Madame ". 
C'est chouette, tu es un digne représentant de la gent masculine.

Avec Lulu, c'est différent. J'ai eu " des maux " avec elle ce matin ... Pour le moment, mon coeur lui fait la tête. On verra demain.
Je ne me suis jamais disputée avec mes bébés. 

Manoé, on fait ici comme avec Lénou ... On fait salon sur ton post. C'est parce qu'on s'y sent bien. 
Il n'y a jamais de jugements négatifs ici. C'est tellement agréable ! 
Soda et toi rayonnez positif !  ::  ::

----------


## manoe

> Manoe, pourquoi n'as-tu pas repris un chien avant ?


J'ai eu énormément de mal à me remettre de la disparition de celui qui était de toute évidence LE chien de ma vie avec qui j'avais une relation fusionnelle exceptionnelle et une communication limpide et évidente par le seul échange de regards. Entré dans ma vie alors que j'allais très mal, c'est lui qui par sa seule presence à mes côtés m'a sortie de l'enfer. Cela n'engage que moi mais je suis intimement convaincue qu'il a été placé sur mon chemin car sans lui je ne sais si je serais encore là aujourd'hui.
Je ne crois pas au hasard et je suis persuadée que le chat qui pansera les blessures de ton coeur saura te trouver quand le moment sera venu Sydolice. En tous cas, je te le souhaite très sincèrement car pendant de longs mois je croyais impossible de sentir battre mon coeur à nouveau. Et aujourd'hui je me sens tellement vivante d'avoir Soda à mes côtés. Certes, il subsiste une petite pointe d'amertume en constatant qu'il s'agit d'une toute autre histoire mais me dire que j'apporte du bonheur à un petit oublié du monde efface mes regrets.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Manoé, on fait ici comme avec Lénou ... On fait salon sur ton post. C'est parce qu'on s'y sent bien. 
> Il n'y a jamais de jugements négatifs ici. C'est tellement agréable ! 
> Soda et toi rayonnez positif !


Sydolice, ton message me fait vraiment tres plaisir  ::

----------


## Belgo78

C'est marrant c'est depuis que j'ai raccourci mon pseudo de belgoparisien à Belgo78 qu'on remarque que je suis un homme  ::  Pourtant ça sonnait plus masculin, peut être que là ça surprend  :: 

Après c'est vrai que je ne mettais plus que quelques messages dans la rubrique chat(j'ai lu quelques fois l'odyssée de tes petits grecs) sinon je ne suivais que discrètement les sauvetages.

Je comprend pas pourquoi il n'y a pas plus d'hommes, j'ai pourtant plusieurs amis bien ancrés dans la P.A et j'apprécie beaucoup la plupart des échanges que l'on peut avoir ici  :: 

Puis bon je suis accro aux aventures de Bosco, Balafenn, Odalie, Castiel, Lisa, Titus, Alma, Moïse, les protégés de fée des chats, ... , ... et bien sûr Soda pour revenir au sujet  ::

----------


## manoe

> Puis bon je suis accro aux aventures de Bosco, Balafenn, Odalie, Castiel, Lisa, Titus, Alma, Moïse, les protégés de fée des chats, ... , ... et bien sûr Soda pour revenir au sujet


Moi je suis aussi accro aux aventures d'Akela, Samba et Doina mais si je puis me permettre, le seul représentant de la gent masculine de ce forum ne poste pas beaucoup de news et photos de sa petite tribu...  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Vrai, et c'est encore plus honteux pour mes chats dont je ne parle quasi pas  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Belgo,
Tu es un homme et tu ne vis plus en Belgique ?  ::  Les hommes adorent aussi les animaux, mais ils ne vont pas sur des forums pour en parler des heures, ils sont peut-être plus sur le terrain... :: 
J'ai du mal avec la misandrie actuelle systématique.  :: 
Manoe,
J'ai été longtemps seule avec mon premier chien, mais je n'y ai pas trouvé ce lien si fusionnel. C'était simplement mon toutou. Je n'arrive pas à y trouver la fusion et la relation exceptionnelle que vous y avez trouvé. C'est pour moi impensable de vivre sans un compagnon canin. Ma vie est indissociable, mais l'un succède aux autres. Et c'est à chaque fois une étape de ma vie. C'est une vie humaine qui est courte, je n'aurais jamais pu attendre pour reprendre un chien.  :: 
Comment a-tu trouvé ton Soda Manoe ? Pourquoi ce toutou là ? :: 
C'est vrai qu'ici règne gentillesse, humanité et compréhension, comme quoi on peut aimer gent animale, et gent humaine... ::

----------


## manoe

Bah,  tu sais mamandeuna, quelle importance au fond que tu n'aies pas  ressenti de complicité fusionnelle avec tous les loulous que tu as  accueilli ? L'essentiel n'est-il pas que tu aies donné un foyer et  surtout de l'amour sans compter à tant de petits sans famille ? 
Quant  à moi pour répondre à ta question, j'ai commencé par prospecter dans  les refuges les plus proches géographiquement puis j'ai peu à peu élargi  ma recherche à la France entière car au-delà de mes critères physiques  ou de caractère, il était indispensable que mon futur compagnon puisse  évoluer en milieu urbain ce qui apparemment posait toujours problème.  Lénou m'ayant parlé très  positivement du professionnalisme de l'association via laquelle elle a  accueilli Bosco, je suis allée voir les loulous à l'adoption sur leur  site et j'ai remarqué Soda. Je m'attendais à ce qu'on me confirme une  fois de plus que la vie en ville était rédhibitoire et je m'étais dit  que c'était la dernière demande que je formulais, et finalement tu  connais la suite !!
Soda  est un chien infiniment bon qui n'a posé AUCUN problème d'adaptation.  Pourtant, je ne lis pas dans ses yeux comme c'était le cas avec mon  Aron. Certes, il ne m'a rejoint que depuis à peine 3 mois mais au-delà  de toute la tendresse que j'aie pour lui, je ne ressens pas cette fusion  qui avait été quasi instantanée avec Aron. 
Sinon,  je suis surprise de donner l'impression d'aimer tout autant humains et  animaux car pour être tout à fait honnête, je fais mille fois plus  confiance aux animaux qu'à mes semblables !! Je pense même être un peu  (beaucoup) misanthrope...  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah mais Manoe, je n'ai pas de complexe vis à vis de tes liens avec Aron. En fait, je pense qu'on projette pas mal de nous même sur l'animal qui nous accompagne à un moment de notre vie.  ::  Le lien qu'on a avec eux correspond à un moment de notre existence, je pense que c'est pour ça que ton lien avec Soda est très différent de celui que tu as eu avec Aron. Justement plus léger, plus normal. A mon avis, c'est pour ça qu'il est si apaisé, et sans doute aussi à cause de sa nature zen. C'est un chien qui avait juste besoin de se poser. C'est reposant de lire ses aventures, il n'y a pas de régression, de gros soucis. Il est bien, et c'est génial.  :: 
Mon petit nerveux est souvent sur le fil, et a besoin d'être rassuré, mais il a ça de commun avec Soda, qu'il n'a pas de grands de grands traumas, et que, sa séance de câlins terminée, on fait taire ses miaulements revendicatifs, et il arrive à se poser dans son panier, pour y mâchouiller sa corde, et c'est reposant.  ::  Mais je ne reprendrais pas un chien martyr, on a eu de la chance là, mais sinon, je n'aurais pas pu suivre tout le travail de certaines d'entre vous pour maintenir la tête hors de l'eau avec eux.  :: 
Ah mais quand on dit qu'on est bien sur ta discussion, c'est que tout le monde, même les plus virulantes, font pattes de velours, et qu'on ne s'y fait pas étriper. Tout est dans la douceur et l'écoute, comme un post de la délicieuse Petit coussinet, tout en bienveillance... ::

----------


## lénou

De mon côté, j'ai l'impression d'avoir totalement "été à côté de mes deux dernières adoptions!..." ::  (Et pourtant je pensais avoir pris toutes les précautions, avoir réfléchi....) Dans le sens où je voulais du facile, du zen, mais, euh, comment dire!...  :: 
Alors certes, c'est parfois angoissant, ça me fatigue, mais ça m'oblige à me dévouer (le lapsus: me secouer!!!) pour eux aussi... Enfin, J'espère trouver les clés car pour l'instant je sèche!...  :: 

Ravie pour ta belle histoire avec ton tendre Soda, manoe. ::

----------


## manoe

Je te rejoins totalement mamandeuna sur le fait que moi non plus je n'aurais pas eu la force d'accueillir un chien traumatisé avec tous les accommodements que cela suppose, l'investissement permanent et la patience nécessaires pour parfois n'obtenir que des progrès infimes et sans se décourager des possibles régressions. Je ne pense pas que j'en aurais été capable.
J'ai eu des nouvelles de Soda resté auprès de ma maman en province pendant mon séjour parisien : monsieur se montre très câlin, voire un peu "glu", et passe beaucoup de temps sur son gros coussin moelleux car n'aime pas se mouiller les pattes en ces jours pluvieux... Il est grand temps que je rentre lundi pour reprendre les grandes balades quotidiennes ! Bon, j'avoue, il me manque et j'ai hâte de le retrouver...  ::

----------


## manoe

Je suis sincèrement admirative lénou de tous les efforts que tu déploies pour tes loulous. Je n'aurais pas cette force et pourtant heureusement qu'il existe des gens comme toi. Oui, chapeau bas  :: 
C'est vrai aussi qu'il existe dans chaque adoption toute une part d'inconnu et d'incertitude. Je suis consciente d'avoir eu énormément de chance avec mon Sodinou !

----------


## lénou

Je t'envie parfois en te lisant... Je l'avoue manoe!  ::   Mais Cahly et Bosco sont là maintenant... J'avais la possibilité de faire marche arrière pour les deux puisqu'une période d'essai de 3 semaines était possible pour Cahly et que je prenais Bosco en accueil dans un premier temps... Bon, me connaissant, je savais que leur arrivée serait définitive!... Ils n'y peuvent rien!... Et je suis la seule à blâmer!...

----------


## Belgo78

Ca va s'arranger dans quelques temps et là tu pourras te féliciter  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci pour tes encouragements, Belgo! :: 
Parfois je me décourage!... ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou, quand je parlais de situations difficiles, je ne parlais pas de toi. Je vais souvent sur des sites d'éducation positive, pour voir les conseils prodigués, et je suis étonnée de voir autant de situations difficiles, où les gens essaient de trouver des solutions, et des conseils pour leurs chiens. ::  Et il ne s'agit pas de chiens venant de refuges, et ayant un passé difficile, mais de chiens lambda... :: 
Lénou, pas une minute personne n'a cru que tu serais famille d'accueil, tu t'occupes super bien de tes petits, et franchement, personne ne te jetterait la pierre surtout pas moi.  :: 
Je ne fais pas les trois quart de ce que tu fais avec Calhy et Bosco, je me contente, en bonne fumiste, de contourner les obstacles...  ::  (les autres chiens, et le rappel). On ne rappellera Titi que d'une pièce à l'autre... ::

----------


## lénou

Oups, je n'avais pas lu mamandeuna: j'avais le moral dans les chaussettes en te répondant!  :: 
Pas de souci!  :: 
Sont pas simples mes 2 loustics, parfois je voudrais les échanger  ::  ::  mais je les aime troooop!!! ::

----------


## duma762000

parce qu'un chien (ou un chat ou autre animal) est un être vivant, on ne peut pas être certain de leur comportement. Alors certes, on essaie de faire une liste de ce qu'on souhaite ou de ce qu'on ne veut pas mais une fois qu'il est là, normalement on fait avec. Quoique, fréquentant la PA, je me dis qu'on est des exceptions et que certains ne s'embarrassent pas de scrupule pour abandonner l'animal. Comme ils le font avec leurs cadeaux de Noël (c'est bientôt la période) qu'ils n'aiment pas ou dont ils sont déçus.
Pour avoir des chiens adoptés, des traumatisés, je sais que ce n'est pas facile et que par moment on se dit : mais pourquoi je me suis mise dans cette galère. On voit des chiens qui marchent au pied, qui se fichent pas mal si on élève la voix ou si on a un geste brusque et on est envieux de cette facilité, ou du moins qu'on ressent comme telle. Mais même avec un chiot rien n'est facile si on ne fait pas les efforts nécessaires pour éduquer, sociabiliser. Et ensuite ces toutous, pour lesquels les maîtres ne se sont pas investis, ont choisi la facilité de ne pas éduquer etc....,  se retrouvent au refuge et nous on les adopte, avec les soucis et les inquiétudes qui vont avec.
Mais quand on trouve l'équilibre -ce qui peut prendre longtemps mais qui s'obtient ça c'est sûr et certain, quel plaisir, quelle satisfaction, quelle récompense ! Alors oui c'est difficile, décourageant mais honnêtement je continuerai à essayer d'en sauver encore quand les miens seront partis. Bon, si le nouveau n'a pas de problème, est cool, je ne l'écarterai pas ! Impliquée mais pas maso !  :: 

Manoe, continue de nous faire rêver avec Soda.

----------


## superdogs

Combien de fois je me suis dit, depuis 6 mois "pffff, Alma... on n'y arrivera pas... :: , mais quelle idée j'ai eu là !.. elle me fatigue..."
Et pis, au final, elle progresse... et moi avec...
C'est ma Strella qui ne m'avait posé aucun souci, dès le 1er jour, un peu comme ton Soda.. ça arrive, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, ben, on s'adapte, on prend sur soi, et on alterne espoir-découragement...et on tombe  ::  de son chien !
Et comme dit Duma, l'effort récompensé, c'est chouette  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Duma,
Tout le monde ne peut garder un chien ingérable, ni n'a forcément ni le temps ni l'énergie de pouvoir le faire. 
Je plaide pour ne prendre en priorité que des chiens en famille d'accueil (et qui fassent bien le boulot), et avec un contrat de pré adoption. Là, seulement, on peut voir si le chien sera bien heureux, dans la vie que vous pouvez lui offrir. 
Je n'aurais jamais hésité à rendre Titi à son Association, si il n'avait pas été heureux avec nous. 
De plus, mon prochain toutou, je ne le prendrais pas dans une Association, avec tout le tralala enquête, pré, post visite. Je passerai par un réformé d'élevage élevé en famille et pas en cage.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## duma762000

par d'accord avec vous Mamandeuna. Décider d'adopter un chien dans un refuge ou une association, c'est accepter de rencontrer des problèmes au début et de faire TOUT ce qui est nécessaire pour le rendre heureux. Même si son bonheur ne correspond à ce qu'on attendait de lui. 
On peut prendre toutes les précautions possibles, rien n'est certain à 100 %. J'ai adopté un mâle galgo - Waiton - auprès d'une association qui était en relation avec un grand refuge espagnol. Mon seul critère était que le chien soit OK avec les chats. Je n'ai eu que très peu de soucis de comportement avec ce chien juste un peu la propreté et le vol de tout ce qui passait à portée les toutes premières semaines. Ce chien qui avait été maltraité -il était couvert de cicatrices, des plombs dans le corps, les traces d'une muselière portée jour après jour, s'est tout à fait adapté, a pris confiance et est devenu le patron des chiennes. Mon deuxième galgo, qui a subi à peu près les mêmes horreurs en Espagne a fait beaucoup de progrès mais il ne sera jamais totalement en confiance. Lui par contre n'accepte pas les chats ni aucun autre animal chassable
Vous parlez d'adopter une chienne retraitée d'élevage : ma Caline, shitzu ou lhassa apso ? on ne sait pas vraiment car je n'ai jamais obtenu ses papiers, est restée à faire des bébés pendant au moins 4 ans. Quand je l'ai sauvée (oui sauvée et non pas simplement adoptée) elle ne connaissait absolument rien : ni le bruit de la TV ou de la radio, elle sursautait quand on allumait la lumière, elle ne connaissait pas les bras ni les genoux et j'en passe. Elle est top maintenant, sauf un peu la propreté de temps en temps. Elle est copine avec tout le monde, nous suit partout, comme si elle était née à la maison
Oly la BA qui a été torturée en Roumanie, est d'un calme et d'une gentillesse incroyables avec les humains. C'est incompréhensible quand on connaît son passé.
Une fois adoptés, ces chiens ont été éduqués de la même manière dans le même environnement, et pourtant ils réagissent de façon totalement différente à un même stimulus. C'est leur faculté d'adaptation et leur personnalité qui leur permettent de surmonter leurs traumatisme et ça on ne le connait pas en fréquentant quelques semaines un animal même en le prenant dans une FA. Le choc de passer dans une autre famille, un autre contexte peut très bien déclencher ou, au contraire éliminer, un comportement. Il faut beaucoup de patience pour les stabiliser. Avec des moments de découragement, évidemment. Si on n'est pas prêt à cela, inutile d'adopter ni même d'acheter un chiot. Pour moi, il est plus difficile de bien élever un chiot qu'un adulte à l'adoption, même si son passé est terrible.
Comme je l'ai déjà écrit, l'animal est un être vivant que ni la génétique ni la sélection ni le clonage ni quoi que ce soit ne pourra déterminer à 100 %. Seule notre capacité à accepter et à aimer patiemment pourra faire d'un animal traumatisé un être confiant et apaisé. Et c'est comme cela qu'on "réussit" une adoption.

----------


## mamandeuna

Duma,
On attend pas d'un chien qu'il rentre dans des cases, mais qu'il peut être heureux dans la vie qu'on peut lui offrir, si ce n'est pas le cas, on a pas forcément les compétences-l'abnégation-le temps-la volonté-la capacité de le faire.  :: 
Aimer c'est aussi savoir laisser partir quand on est pas à la hauteur.
Je parle aussi des adoptants lambdas, qui sont, comme moi, pas dans la protection animale, et n'ont pas un amour du canin qui va jusque là.

----------


## lénou

Si tous les chiens issus d'élevage ou nés chez des particuliers étaient parfaits, les refuges seraient quasiment vides, ou pas!... J'ai vu le reportage sur le trafic de l'Est qui vendent des chiots à des soi-disant éleveurs européens/français... Le problème/désastre semble sans fin!...
M'enfin, il existe aussi des Soda!  ::

----------


## manoe

Avec  un peu de retard car très occupée ces temps-ci, je rebondis sur  l'échange entre mamandeuna et duma qui ne me semble pas antinomique. Je  partage en effet l'opinion de mamandeuna quand elle dit que "tout le  monde ne peut garder un chien ingérable, ni n'a forcément ni le temps ni  l'énergie de pouvoir le faire" car c'est mon cas. Si impérieux soit mon  désir de sortir un loulou d'une vie de misère ou tout au moins de  transparence pour l'aimer et lui donner tout ce dont il a manqué, je ne  pense pas que j'aurais la force de gérer au quotidien de sévères  traumatismes et sur du moyen ou long terme. J'ai trop besoin d'un  compagnon qui partage ma vie et avec qui surtout peut s'établir  rapidement un échange. Je rejoins toutefois aussi duma quand elle  exprime que "parce qu'un chien (ou un chat ou autre animal) est un  être vivant, on ne peut pas être certain de leur comportement" et" on  peut prendre toutes les précautions possibles, rien n'est certain à 100  %". C'est une évidence mais je pense qu'il est aussi tout à fait  possible de minimiser les risques : ainsi, un chien terré dans sa niche  et refusant le contact laisse envisager une adaptation plus ou moins  longue comparé à un loulou ne présentant pas de craintes tout au moins  apparentes. Dans le cadre de ma propre recherche, mes critères non  négociables étaient un chien doux, calme et câlin. Bien sûr que des  difficultés auraient pu se révéler et qu'il n'était possible d'avoir  aucune certitude mais il me semble que les potentielles complications  restaient mesurées.
Je  suis parfaitement consciente d'avoir énormément de chance avec Soda qui  se révèle le compagnon quasi idéal que je recherchais. Il me comble par  sa tendresse et indéniablement, un lien de plus en plus solide se noue  entre nous. Son bonheur fait mon bonheur et mon coeur est enfin apaisé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -





Pris en flagrant délit de canapé...

----------


## lénou

Pour Cahly, j'avais les mêmes attentes, manoe, et comme elle était en FA, je pensais ne pas me tromper, d'autant que nous avions plusieurs fois échangés par téléphone... N'ai-je pas posé les bonnes questions? La FA vivait à la campagne, est-ce la raison?... J'avais pourtant précisé que nous habitions dans une petite ville. Et la FA a avoué plus tard qu'ils avaient remarqué des réactions disproportionnées de la part de Cahly lors du passage de tracteur par exemple et impossible de la calmer malgré leur expérience...
Mais Cahly était déjà chez nous...
Pour Bosco, la situation était différente puisque j'ai proposé d' être FA mais il avait été observé ++ par les bénévoles: et présenté comme hyper sociable avec 2 et 4 pattes!...
C'est ainsi, je les aime donc j'essaie d'agir au mieux mais j'ai parfois des coups de moins!...

Quelle tête de loulou malheureux sur le canapé!  ::

----------


## manoe

Je sais bien lénou que tu as mûrement réfléchi tes adoptions et tu es la preuve vivante que rien n'est acquis. J'admire très sincèrement ta ténacité et ton courage, mais il est vrai que dès lors qu'ils sont avec nous et qu'on les aime, il me paraît impossible de faire marche arrière. Cahly et Bosco ont eu beaucoup de chance de croiser ton chemin car je suis persuadée que bcp auraient renoncé devant les difficultés. 
Fais un câlins à tes 4 pattes pour moi  ::

----------


## duma762000

je crois qu'il y a une part importante de responsabilité de l'association (ou de l'élevage) lorsqu'on recherche un chien et qu'on se retrouve dans les soucis. Certains ne disent pas tout, de peur que le chien (ou le chat) ne soit pas adopté. Je trouve cela absurde car en fin de compte l'animal sera abandonné à nouveau et ses difficultés en seront augmentées.
Je suis d'accord sur le fait que tout le monde ne peut garder un chien ingérable. Là où je ne suis pas d'accord c'est sur le mot "ingérable".
Bosco et Cahly ne sont pas, d'après moi, des chiens ingérables. Leurs "défauts", si on simplifie, vont s'atténuer et même disparaître avec le temps.
Mais dans notre société habituée à avoir tout, tout de suite, certaines personnes ne sont pas prêtes à donner du temps et redonne l'animal sans qu'il ait eu le temps de s'adapter. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de Lénou et Mr, évidemment.

----------


## manoe

Pour mes trois mois dans ma famille,  j'ai aidé ma maman à faire le sapin. Je n'ai pas bien compris ce  qu'était Noël mais si c'est exister enfin aux yeux de quelqu'un et  surtout être couvert d'amour et de tendresse, c'est drôlement chouette. Moi je ne savais pas ce que voulait dire le bonheur et que c'était aussi  bon d'être heureux. Maman dit que j'ai maintenant mes yeux qui sourient.  Elle m'a chuchoté au creux de mon oreille qu'elle n'aurait pas rêvé  d'un plus merveilleux cadeau que moi pour son Noël. Je crois bien que je  l'aime ma maman, j'ai toujours envie de l'embrasser et de quémander des  caresses qu'elle ne refuse jamais de me donner.

Bon, je n'ai pas voulu poser devant le sapin mais maman dit qu'elle espère me convaincre d'ici le 25 décembre.

----------


## duma762000

une bouille d'amour !

----------


## danyhu

Quel superbe loulou avec un regard doux et intelligent!!!!!  Une bouille d'amour à bisous!!!!!

Un mal aimé devenu roi!

----------


## Belgo78

Il a les yeux qui pétillent  :: 

Comme moi je peux pas le câliner je t'en charge et me rabat sur les miennes  ::

----------


## manoe

Câlins faits  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Soda, le chien que tout le monde rêve d'avoir, il a l'air très posé ce toutou... :: 
Le mien reste une patate un peu hystérique  ::

----------


## titia20090

Y'a des loulous qui font toujours des mimiques bizarres sur les photos, faut s'y reprendre à 15 fois avant d'avoir un cliché qui ne les fasse pas passer pour des neuneus. Soda c'est tout l'inverse. On dirait un peu "un chien de la haute", il a toujours une classe folle sur les photos 

Il a l'air sage et serein, il est magnifique.

----------


## mamandeuna

Je pense comme toi Titia !  :: 
Le mien détourne systématiquement la tête, fais un gros plan et on ne voit que la truffe, ou... se barre... :: 
Soda, il fait tout de suite chien classe, qui penche intelligemment la tête de côté, je suis sûre que lui ne gobe pas les mouches, ne miaule pas, ne fait pas le sirène quand on rentre du travail.  :: 
Soda, doit être posé, doit discrètement pencher la tête de côté et dire "Ah chère maman, vous voilà donc... :: 
 ::

----------


## superdogs

Il a tout du lord, ton Soda !

----------


## titia20090

> Il a tout du lord, ton Soda !


C'est ÇA !!!!! Lord Soda !  ::

----------


## monloulou

D'accord avec vous, Sir Soda s'exprime avec classe comme manoe pour l'écriture  ::

----------


## lénou

> Là où je ne suis pas d'accord c'est sur le mot "ingérable".
> Bosco et Cahly ne sont pas, d'après moi, des chiens ingérables. Leurs  "défauts", si on simplifie, vont s'atténuer et même disparaître avec le  temps.


 Effectivement, ce ne sont pas des fauves!  ::  Pour Bosco, j'en suis convaincue: sa capacité d'évolution est grande, mais notre Cahly aura beaucoup de mal à laisser de côté ses craintes: les phases de régression sont permanentes... Maintenant, ça ne gêne que son bien-être puisqu'elle reste adorable et hyper sociable, par contre "elle se prive" de balades et de liberté...  :: 




> Lord Soda


 Tout ma Utah qui possédait le flegme britannique et que je trouvais "so british!"  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

British, c'est tout à fait Soda. Il toise le monde de sa hauteur d'âme. Je suis sûre que c'est un philosophe en plus. Court-il après les baballes, ou les regarde-t-il passer ?  ::

----------


## manoe

Ohhh, une fois de plus les alertes ne fonctionnent plus et comme pas trop le temps de venir sur le forum en ce moment, je ne découvre les messages qu'aujourd'hui  :: 
 C'est fort aimable à vous gentes dames de gratifier mon Soda de lord mais j'ai très peur qu'il prenne la grosse tête  :: 
Blague à part, tu as tout à fait raison titia, c'est un chien calme et serein, bien que vite inquiet dès lors que l'on hausse la voix. Quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est que du pur bonheur de l'avoir à mes côtés car il ressemble pour beaucoup au chien "idéal" que je recherchais. Son adaptation a été déroutante d'aisance et je reste assez bluffée de constater qu'il ne pose vraiment aucun problème. La seule difficulté à améliorer serait son attitude en voiture car il reste debout durant les trajets ce qui n'est pas top au niveau sécurité. Il s'est retrouvé une fois bloqué par sa laisse et j'ai eu très peur car je ne pouvais pas m'arrêter de suite. 
En tous cas, c'est réellement un amour de loulou, tendre, câlin, discret, docile, sociable, etc,  et je mesure aujourd'hui combien il ensoleille ma vie  ::

----------


## nat34

Tu as essayé le harnais qui se clique comme une ceinture de sécurité ?

----------


## manoe

Je ne connais pas nat. Tu l'attaches à la boucle de la ceinture de sécurité ?

----------


## duma762000

oui comme ce modèle . Plutôt utiliser un harnais car en cas de freinage brutal le chien peut être blessé par le collier.

----------


## manoe

Je ne comprends pas bien la différence avec son harnais habituel auquel j'avais attaché la laisse reliée à la boucle de la ceinture de sécurité  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Bonjour Manoe,
Comment se porte notre flegmatique Soda ?  ::

----------


## manoe

Comme c'est gentil de demander des nouvelles mamandeuna ! Merci à toi  ::  
Assez débordée en ce moment et pas trop le temps de venir sur le forum, mais pour faire bref, mon Sodinou se montre de plus en plus câlin et une réelle interaction se tisse entre nous. Dois-je préciser que je l'aime chaque jour davantage ?...



A grands renforts de regards tendres, maman a fini par céder et j'ai gagné ma place sur le canapé  ::  Faut dire qu'elle m'avait fait marcher 10 à 12 kms dans l'aprem et j'étais exténué....

----------


## monloulou

Il a raison Sodinou le canapé est trop grand pour une personne  ::  
Suis vraiment contente pour vous deux  ::

----------


## manoe

> Il a raison Sodinou le canapé est trop grand pour une personne


Que nenni monloulou, quand je m'y allonge, j'ai tout juste la place pour mon 1,73 m....  ::

----------


## monloulou

Tu es grande manoe ! trop grande pour le canapé, laisse-le à Sir Soda  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Plus y a de chiens sur le canapé plus il est confortable, à mon avis y a moyen d'en caser un ou deux de plus  ::

----------


## manoe

Euh, déjà que je suis obligé de poser les pattes sur l'accoudoir pour laisser de la place à maman...

 


Et puis, suis trop content d'avoir une maman rien que pour moi...  ::

----------


## monloulou

Lettre à papa Noël de la part de Soda : 
"Maintenant que j'ai une maman à moi rien qu'à moi, j'aimerai bien qu'elle investit dans un canapé XXL pour nous deux, qu'on puisse allonger nos pattes et jambes."
 ::

----------


## danyhu

Quoi?????  Soda a dû se battre pour pouvoir monter sur le canapé!!!!!  
Tu ignorais Manoe que c'est un droit automatique qd on adopte un loulou?

Mon Scott (3 ans de refuge sans le moindre confort) s'est immédiatement attribué un des fauteuils (au départ, maintenant il les fait tous!!!).  Il n'a jamais voulu d'un panier à tel point que qd nous nous arrêtons en chambre d'hôtes, je dois m'assurer qu'il y a un fauteuil (ou un lit!) pour lui sinon, monsieur ne parvient pas à dormir et fait les 100 pas la moitié de la nuit!  (véridique!)

Soda est vraiment un superbe loulou!!!!  Quel bonheur pour vous deux!!!!!!

----------


## Belgo78

Oui j'ai importé la tradition en France, maintenant c'est obligatoire ici aussi, Akela pouvait pas monter en f.a, une fois le contrat signé, elle ne quitte plus le canapé. Faudra en acheter un autre parce qu'avec 3 on se retrouve par terre, mais c'est la loi  ::

----------


## manoe

> Lettre à papa Noël de la part de Soda : 
> "Maintenant que j'ai une maman à moi rien qu'à moi, j'aimerai bien qu'elle investit dans un canapé XXL pour nous deux, qu'on puisse allonger nos pattes et jambes."


Ben, tu sais monloulou, il s'agit de la maison de ma maman puisque je n'ai pas encore emmené Sir Soda chez moi à Paris, et donc je n'ai pas trop voix au chapitre pour ce qui est de la déco (à mon grand regret d'ailleurs car pour moi qui aime le contemporain, le merisier massif style régence n'est vraiment pas ma tasse de thé...  :: ) Mais je vais suggérer ta proposition à ma mère, on ne sais jamais...  :: 





> Oui j'ai importé la tradition en France, maintenant c'est obligatoire ici aussi, Akela pouvait pas monter en f.a, une fois le contrat signé, elle ne quitte plus le canapé. Faudra en acheter un autre parce qu'avec 3 on se retrouve par terre, mais c'est la loi


P..., la promulgation de cette loi m'avait échappé !! Tu as bien fait de me prévenir belgo, manquerait plus que j'aie une amende... Et pour prouver que je suis en règle, voici deux preuves à l'appui : photos de mon tit  ::  endormi contre moi sur le dit canapé...

----------


## superdogs

Coucou Manoe ! j'suis encore là... ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Même quand il dort, il a de la classe Soda, c'est son côté Mastin hidalgo.  :: 
L'option canapé, pour moi c'est interdit, mais ce fourbe de Titus, se fait chat pour rejoindre son maître quand je ne l'aperçois pas.  :: 
J'aime bien ton canapé Manoe, ça me rappelle mon enfance  ::

----------


## manoe

J'ai reçu mon cadeau de Noël un peu avant l'heure mais maman était tellement impatiente de me le donner  ::  !! Un bon gros coussin moelleux de rechange (100 % coton bio s'il vous plaît...  :: )


Mais je soupçonne maman de vouloir m'écarter du canapé. Paraît que je prends trop de place...  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Je pense plutôt qu'elle t'offre le canapé et que le coussin c'est pour elle  ::

----------


## lénou

Trop petit ton joli coussin!!! ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

Non mais manoe a oublié de préciser que le petit-gros coussin c'est juste pour la cuisine quand elle prépare mon repas  ::  ::

----------


## manoe

> Je pense plutôt qu'elle t'offre le canapé et que le coussin c'est pour elle


 :: 




> Trop petit ton joli coussin!!!


Pas encore mais il risque de le devenir car Sodinou s'est quelque peu arrondi depuis son arrivée... Tant de nouvelles saveurs à découvrir et Sir Soda se révèle plus que gourmand  ::  




> Non mais manoe a oublié de préciser que le petit-gros coussin c'est juste pour la cuisine quand elle prépare mon repas


Tu me donnes une idée monloulou, je devrais peut être justement interdire Soda de cuisine pour lui éviter les tentations  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Il n'est pas gourmand, en tant que Lord of spain, il n'a juste pas encore comprit que le tea time  ::  ce n'était pas toute la journée.

----------


## phacélie

Moi aussi, j'ai l'impression qu'il est un peu trop petit le douillet coussin bio du beau Lord Soda  ::  
Il lui en faudrait un qui soit quasiment aussi long que le canapé pour qu'il puisse s'y vautrer de la même façon, celle que montre la photo ::

----------


## lénou

Le lâches-tu maintenant en balade, manoe?

Tu rajoutes des haricots verts dans sa pâtée?

----------


## Belgo78

Chez nous la plus grande aime bien se recroqueviller sur le plus petit dodo et la plus petite s'étendre sur le plus grand  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Le coussin est bien trop petit pour Soda...  ::  Il n'a pas fini de grandir...

----------


## manoe

Bon, tout le monde s'inquiète du coussin prétendument trop petit de Monsieur Soda mais personne ne se soucie de savoir comment moi je peux m'installer confortablement sur un canapé aux 3/4 occupé par le rouquin. Pfff......  :: 





> Le lâches-tu maintenant en balade, manoe?


Bien sûr lénou, je laisse Soda en liberté durant quelques tronçons de nos balades à l'écart de routes. Aucun problème de rappel, il est top mon rouquin  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Je ne te plainds pas pour 2 raisons :


Enfin 3 :


Assis entre elles ça fait de très bon accoudoirs  ::

----------


## manoe

Excellent !!! :: 
Trop belles les filles en tous cas  ::

----------


## monloulou

+1 avec Belgo, la place que tu laisses à Sir Soda représente la place qu'il prend dans ton coeur  :Smile:  Joyeux Noël !

----------


## manoe

Merci pour ce très joli message monloulou  ::

----------


## manoe

Voici encore quelques mois, je ne croyais plus en rien, je ne voyais  aucune lumière au bout du tunnel de ma nuit. Et pourtant, un petit sans  famille oublié et invisible derrière les barreaux de sa prison est venu  rouvrir mon coeur et me faire redécouvrir combien le monde pouvait être  lumineux et porteur d'amour. Oui, chaque jour des petits miracles  s'accomplissent sans que nous en ayons vraiment conscience. Aussi, en  ce soir de Noël, je voudrais fermer les yeux et espérer très fort  que le temps d'une seule petite journée, les paroles soient douces, les  tensions s'apaisent et les hommes deviennent bienveillants.  Puissions-nous oublier nos rancunes, être vrais et ouvrir nos coeurs au  lieu de nos cadeaux. Peut-être suffit-il d'y croire...



Joyeux Noël à tous et pensées toutes parculières pour ceux qui sont seuls, malades ou tristes  ::

----------


## monloulou

C'est beau ce que tu as écrit Manoe comme toujours  ::  
Joli sapin mais je ne vois que Sir Soda  ::  quelle classe ! et quelle douceur dans son regard il respire l'amour  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci monloulou  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Manoe,
Bon noël à toi et à Soda !  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci mamandeuna ! J'espère que tu passes également de bonnes fêtes 
Aujourd'hui, ma 4e réservation de train en 10 jours s'est soldée par un 4e train supprimé (alors qu'il était affiché comme circulant voici encore quelques heures...)  :: 
Heureusement mon ami est venu me chercher en voiture car impossible de rallier Paris et suis incapable de conduire dans la capitale, tétanisée par le traffic... On devrait donc pouvoir partir pour la St Sylvestre comme prévu dans les pays baltes mais je commence déjà à angoisser pour le retour si toujours pas de retour à la normale à la SNCF. Et encore, ce n'est pas grave pour moi mais je plains les franciliens qui vivent des journées cauchemardesques. Comme je suis heureuse de ne plus vivre en continu à Paris  :: 
Mon Sodinou va me manquer pendant ces qques jours d'absence...

----------


## mamandeuna

Bon courage pour le train Manoe ! Je te comprends, je ne conduis pas. (en plus, je me dis, youpi, trop tard pour apprendre  :: ).
Je te confirme que la vie sur Paris sans transports est dure. Subir et toujours subir, c'est à la longue fatigant. Mais quand on est intramuros, si ça pourri bien le quotidien, c'est moins pire que pour le petit peuple qui rempli les rer, entassé, harassé, et arrive à 7 h après trois bus complets, des rer saturés, et vient faire le ménage, les petits boulots. Petites mains de l'ombre qui sont, eux, défendus par personne.  :: 
Perso, je n'ai pas raté un seul jour de travail, et chaque jour travaillé est un jour gagné, pour les empêcheurs de bosser en rond.  :: 
C'est magnifique les pays baltes.  ::  Je ne rêve que de provinces baltes, russes, et de villes de la Hanse.  :: 
Soda sera chez Mamie, où tu l'emmènes ?

----------


## manoe

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi mamandeuna ! Je ne sais pas où tous les banlieusards trouvent la force d'affronter chaque journée avec les difficultés de transports, ce doit être épuisant tant physiquement que psychologiquement. Perso, j'ai toujours résidé intra-muros et lors des grèves de 95, je ne devais marcher que 45 à 50 mn pour rejoindre mon travail. Dérisoire au regard de tous ceux qui devaient au quotidien venir de bien plus loin...
Mon Soda restera chez ma maman dans le Berry car ce serait compliqué de l'emmener. Tu connais déjà les pays baltes ? Depuis 5 ans, je passe la fin d'année dans des pays de l'est et j'ai bien aimé (Moscou-St Pétersbourg, Ukraine, Vienne-Budapest, Pologne). J'espère que nous aurons de la neige...

----------


## mamandeuna

Non Manoe, le plus loin où je suis allée, c'est Dresde  (l'architecture italienne et l'Elbe, trop beau), et Vienne. Je devais aller à Moscou, mais toutes les démarches, les 140 papiers nécessaires et... le prix  :: m'ont découragée... Le transport, c'est presque le prix du Japon... :: 
On passe toujours la fin d'année à Bruxelles, le nord, l'architecture "anglaise", et un environnement parlant français.  ::  Et on peut y emmener les chiens.   ::

----------


## Belgo78

L'architecture Anglaise ?  ::  

Enfin je comprend ce que tu veux dire mais bon c'est aussi Belge qu'Anglais, puis bon y a les immeubles Horta et là pour le coup rien d'Anglais  :: 

On devait y aller mais trop de boulot ici, dommage mes filles auraient pu croiser le Titus des villes  :: 

Bonnes vacances à Manoe et à Mamandeuna et à moi aussi malgré tout  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Oui Belgo, il y a en commun du moderne et de l'ancien. Qui coexistent plutôt bien. Ce n'est pas tant la réalité des choses qu'un ressenti.  :: 
Titus et tes filles, elles auraient sans nul doute été enthousiaste mais notre mini dragon, à part "grrrrrrr" aimable suivi de "oouah.." et "grrrrrr"... :: 
Bonnes vacances aussi !

----------


## manoe

> Non Manoe, le plus loin où je suis allée, c'est Dresde  (l'architecture italienne et l'Elbe, trop beau), et Vienne. Je devais aller à Moscou, mais toutes les démarches, les 140 papiers nécessaires et... le prix m'ont découragée... Le transport, c'est presque le prix du Japon...
> On passe toujours la fin d'année à Bruxelles, le nord, l'architecture "anglaise", et un environnement parlant français.  Et on peut y emmener les chiens.


Oui, c'est vrai que les formalités d'obtention du visa pour la Russie sont contraignantes. Perso, je les avais confiées à l'agence de voyage. Quant au prix, très honnêtement en s'y prenant suffisamment à l'avance, ce n'était pas un voyage plus onéreux qu'un autre. 
Bon séjour à Bruxelles alors mamandeuna (au fait, as-tu pu échanger tes 2 Bruxelles-Paris pour des allers-retours ?...  :: )




> L'architecture Anglaise ?  
> 
> Enfin je comprend ce que tu veux dire mais bon c'est aussi Belge qu'Anglais, puis bon y a les immeubles Horta et là pour le coup rien d'Anglais 
> 
> On devait y aller mais trop de boulot ici, dommage mes filles auraient pu croiser le Titus des villes 
> 
> Bonnes vacances à Manoe et à Mamandeuna et à moi aussi malgré tout


Je vais très régulièrement à Bruxelles également. Ce serait amusant d'y croiser conjointement mamandeuna et sa terreur de Titus de même que belgo et ses 3 filles  :: 

Bon, enfin arrivée à Paris. Contente de partir un peu en vacances mais Sodinou me manque déjà....
Bonnes vacances à tous ceux qui ont la chance de pouvoir décompresser un peu en cette fin d'année

----------


## lénou

Ma soeur et son mari en sont à 10 km par jour pour aller travailler mais ils prennent les bons côtés même si la fatigue s'accumule tout de même.

De mon côté, j'aime beaucoup les différentes contrées françaises pour les vacances: tant de jolis départements! J'ai adoré l'Ecosse bien entendu, mais la France est bien belle également et les paysages si variés...

Bonnes vacances manoe! Ton sodinou est entre de bonnes mains!  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci lenou  :Smile: 
En tous cas, je suis d'accord avec toi, la France offre une grande variété de paysages sur une superficie relativement modeste au regard d'autres pays. Mais j'aime aussi découvrir d'autres contrées, d'autres cultures, d'autres langages...
Mon Soso voulait me suivre ce matin quand je suis partie en voiture et ma mère m'a dit qu'il était resté un moment a guetter mon retour. Mon tit bonhomme...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## monloulou

Bonnes vacances manoe, Sir Soda a je pense compris que tu reviens toujours  ::  c'est difficile mais parfois nécessaire et puis chuis sûre qu'il sera encore plus gâté avec mamie  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci monloulou !
Et tu as raison, pourri gâté le Sodinou...  ::

----------


## lénou

Enrichissant, c'est clair, manoe! Mais la France est déjà tellement vaste. Toute une vie ne suffira pas à la découvrir je pense, d'autant que dans l'immédiat, c'est serrage de ceinture, et pour un moment, si par la suite je veux, en plus acheter une maison! D'autant que mon compagnon ne peut pas obtenir de prêt comme il se lance à son compte!....
Et j'aime emmener mes compagnons canins avec moi si je le peux... Bon deux, ça me semble plus compliqué, mais Bosco aura le temps de progresser d'ici le prochain départ!  :: 
Belle fin d'année manoe! ::

----------


## manoe

Je te comprends tout à fait lénou car selon les periodes de la vie les priorités changent. Perso je me suis privée de toutes vacances pendant 12 ans pour pouvoir m'acheter mon appart à Paris. Aujourd'hui, plus envie d'épargner même s'il serait peut-être raisonnable de penser à la retraite, mais bon...
Arrivée à CDG avec 4 heures d'avance  :: ....Finalement le perif était fluide...

----------


## mamandeuna

Manoe, moi je fus cigale, le temps de voyager avec notre petit humain, de Bruxelles, par Genève Berlin et Rome. On est toujours locataires.  :: 
A la veille de la retraite, oui, c'est risqué, mais bon, bien vécu en son temps ce que l'on voulait vivre. Investi aussi, pour le petit humain,  la nounou à mi temps la première année d'école, le jardin d'enfant privé, le collège privé, et puis le temps partiel travaillé.  :: 
Bon nouvel an dans les pays baltes !  :: Nul doute que Soda va goûter du canapé de mamie.  ::

----------


## manoe

Bon nouvel an à toi aussi mamandeuna !!

Mon parcours à été à l'opposé du tien puisque je n'ai pratiquement vécu que pour mon travail pendant des années en m'oubliant totalement d'ailleurs et ai bien failli "y laisser ma peau". Je ne rattraperai certes jamais le temps perdu mais j'essaie désormais de profiter de l'existence.
Après Vilnius puis Riga, nous venons d'arriver à Tallinn. Les pays baltes ne sont pas dénués d'intérêt mais en cette saison il faut se cantonner aux capitales car la campagne est un peu tristounette d'autant qu'il n'y a pas de neige.
J'ai chaque jour des nouvelles de mon Soso qui ne semble pas perturbé de mon absence et profite du confort de la maison  :: 
Le seul point qui m'ennuie un peu est qu'à plusieurs reprises, alors que ma mère le flattait sur son dos lorsqu'il était couché sur le canapé, il s'est mis à gronder et montrer les crocs. Il n'a pourtant jamais témoigné aucune agressivité et cette attitude me laisse perplexe. Qu'en déduire ??...

----------


## superdogs

::  Manoe !

Bonne année à toi et Lord Soda..

La première réaction qui me vient quand je te lis est "défense de *son* canapé", que ton Lord s'est peut-être approprié comme son lieu de repos à lui et lui seul. Il faudrait voir avec ta maman et toi à ce que vous vous y asseyez aussi, en présence de Soda, que vous lui demandiez d'en descendre pour vous y mettre vous. Lui permettre le canapé quand vous l'y autorisez. 
En ta présence hein, pour éviter toute agressivité envers ta maman..

Mais il y a aussi une autre option, qui consisterait à lui octroyer cette place, qui ne serait que la sienne ; attention toutefois que la défense du canapé ne s'étende pas autour (risque de ne plus pouvoir passer à moins de tant de cm/mètres du dit canapé...)

A vous de décider..

Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'une quelconque douleur, sauf à ce qu'il se soit fait mal à un moment ou un autre, ce que tu aurais remarqué (raideur, démarche différente...)
A voir quand même..

----------


## manoe

Coucou Superdogs !! Très bonne année à toi et à tes beaux loulous ainsi qu'à tous ceux qui te sont chers  :: 
Je ne pense pas que l'attitude de Soda soit un signe de défense de "son" canapé car il a déjà eu ce même comportement à l'égard de ma mère alors que j'étais assise sur le canapé à  côté de lui. J'avais aussi envisagé un point douloureux car il ne gronde pas quand elle lui caresse la tête par exemple mais ne semble pas spécialement témoigner d'une quelconque douleur. Donc, wait and see mais cela me contrarie un peu. Je verrai plus attentivement à mon retour, si bien sûr je parviens à rentrer car no soucy pour rejoindre CDG lundi mais plus problématique pour trouver un train qui me ramène ensuite dans le Berry...

----------


## lénou

Belle année pleine de jolis projets, manoe!  ::  :: 

Réaction de Soda à observer et à surveiller effectivement...

----------


## superdogs

> Coucou Superdogs !! Très bonne année à toi et à tes beaux loulous ainsi qu'à tous ceux qui te sont chers 
> Je ne pense pas que l'attitude de Soda soit un signe de défense de "son" canapé car* il a déjà eu ce même comportement* à l'égard de ma mère alors que *j*'étais assise *sur le canapé* à  côté de lui. J'avais aussi envisagé un point douloureux car il ne gronde pas quand elle lui caresse la tête par exemple mais ne semble pas spécialement témoigner d'une quelconque douleur. Donc, wait and see mais cela me contrarie un peu. Je verrai plus attentivement à mon retour, si bien sûr je parviens à rentrer car no soucy pour rejoindre CDG lundi mais plus problématique pour trouver un train qui me ramène ensuite dans le Berry...


Bon ben bon courage hein... j'ai une cousine qui devait venir pour les fêtes depuis Paris intra muros, elle a renoncé...

Sinon, excuse moi, mais dans le cas que tu décris, il s'agit toujours du fameux canapé, avec toi, sa maman adorée, à côté de lui.
Tiens nous au courant, quand tu seras de retour....  ::

----------


## lénou

> mais plus problématique pour trouver un train qui me ramène ensuite dans le Berry...


J'imagine!...  ::  :: 



> Bon ben bon courage hein... j'ai une cousine qui devait venir pour les fêtes depuis Paris intra muros, elle a renoncé...


Ma soeur n'est pas remontée non plus...  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Je pense comme Superdogs qu'il défend le canapé, enfin le confort qu'il a dessus, les miennes on fait pareil avec Madame, si elles pouvaient pas s'allonger comme elles voulaient grrrr.
Ca s'est vite réglé en les faisant descendre avec des friandises pendant que madame s'asseyait, pour le chien pas habitué à vivre en famille le premier à une place c'est lui qui décide qui vient autour ou pas, quand tu le fais descendre avant c'est toi ou ta maman qui devient la première assise donc qui décide.

(avec moi n'ont jamais bronchées non plus)

----------


## manoe

Vos explications superdogs et belgo sont logiques mais dans le cas présent ma mère ne s'asseoit jamais sur le dit canapé mais sur une chaise à côté d'où elle peine moins à se relever. Elle ne menace donc pas de déloger Soda qui ne gronde (mais pas systématiquement non +) que lorsqu'elle le caresse sur le dos depuis sa chaise toute proche. Je ne comprends donc vraiment pas ce qui se passe dans sa petite tête de renardeau  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Belle année pleine de jolis projets, manoe!


Très bonne année à toi aussi lénou, avec peut-être une maison en perspective (?). Et si tu repasses par le Berry, visite OBLIGATOIRE chez manoe  ::   ::

----------


## phacélie

Peut-être y a-t-il confusion dans la tête de Soda quand à l'interprétation du geste de ta maman : caresse ou geste pour l'inviter à descendre ?
C'est ton canapé auquel tu lui as autorisé l'accès, il ne reconnaît peut-être pas le droit à ta mère de tenter de l'en faire descendre ainsi ?

(Ici, j'en ai un qui réagit comme ça si ce n'est pas moi qui le lui demande : "sourire", grognement, il exprime son désaccord mais il ne va jamais plus loin  ::  )

----------


## Belgo78

Madame aussi ne voulait pas monter dessus mais ça leur suffisait, avait elle associé le canapé à leur "base" au lieu de leur panier? je sais pas trop mais depuis plus rien eu et quand elles ont pas de place elles ne cherchent pas et vont dans leur panier  ::  Par contre elles le font encore parfois entre elles mais ça monte pas en pression ça a juste l'air de "viens pas m'embêter maintenant".

----------


## mamandeuna

Incident de passage pour Soda ? Peut-être ne pas le caresser quand il est sur le canapé ?.Gronder, envoyer un signal.   ::  Peut-être aussi, comme l'avait signalé les spécialistes, Soda va-t-il révéler son caractère, maintenant qu'il a eu le temps de se poser... Peut-être aussi, un retour en arrière. Les chiens adultes, ont eu une vie sans nous. Le naturel finit toujours par se manifester. Titus fait souvent un va et vient entre le passé et le présent, des fois, aussi, on ne comprend pas trop son comportement... Et on a l'impression qu'il faut retisser des liens... :: 
Bien rentrée des pays baltes ? Je veux bien, par mp, l'Association par laquelle tu es passée pour aller en Russie (et qui s'est occupée de tout... :: 
Et bonne année à tous les deux  :: 
Le train a marché ?

----------


## manoe

> Madame aussi ne voulait pas monter dessus mais ça leur suffisait, avait elle associé le canapé à leur "base" au lieu de leur panier?


Aaahh, je n'avais pas compris. Je croyais que Madame belgo voulait déloger les filles pour s'asseoir  :: 




> Peut-être y a-t-il confusion dans la tête de Soda quand à l'interprétation du geste de ta maman : caresse ou geste pour l'inviter à descendre ?


Cela me semble effectivement très vraisemblable phacelie. Ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'il ne semble pas pour autant vouloir s'approprier le canapé car parfois, même si je l'incite à m'y rejoindre, il préfère se coucher sur son coussin  :: 




> Bien rentrée des pays baltes ? Je veux bien, par mp, l'Association par laquelle tu es passée pour aller en Russie (et qui s'est occupée de tout...
> Et bonne année à tous les deux 
> Le train a marché ?


Toujours à Tallinn mais en route vers l'aéroport car atterrissage à CDG ce soir. Quant au train pour mercredi, je vais devenir chèvre, tantôt il est affiché supprimé ou complet.... 
Je t'enverrai en mp les coordonnées de l'agence via laquelle je voyage toujours mais tu sais, je pense que toutes les agences peuvent s'occuper de ce genre de prestations pour les visas ou tout au moins aider.
Bonne année à toi aussi mamandeuna et au plaisir de te rencontrer bientôt  ::

----------


## duma762000

Quand il est sur le canapé, Soda est en hauteur, il domine (physiquement et psychologiquement). Oui je sais, certain(e)s sont réticent(e)s à cette notion mais bref ..... Il ne veut pas être dérangé et la main pour lui n'est pas encore 100 % quelque chose de positif, surtout si ce n'est pas celle de sa maitresse. Il est bien et "on" vient l'embêter. Il grogne pour signifier que cela ne lui plait pas et qu'il ne faut pas insister.
Je pense que c'est une attitude normale, qui prouve que le chien prend confiance et qu'il ose s'exprimer.
Ce n'est pas pour cela qu'il faut l'accepter car il peut aussi aller plus loin (morsure). Pour un premier temps je crois qu'il serait mieux de ne pas le toucher ou le déranger quand il est sur le canapé. Ensuite, quand il aura vraiment compris qu'il ne risque plus rien, que jamais personne ne lui fera du mal, il faudra recommencer à s'asseoir auprès de lui en lui proposant un jouet, une friandise, quelque chose de très positif.
Pour éviter ce souci, que j'avais eu avec Caline qui était sur le canapé et en profitait pour grogner après Oly quand celle-ci passait, et sur le conseil de la comportementaliste, j'ai interdit à tout le monde canin le canapé. Parce que je ne suis jamais sûre à 100 % que les chiens n'auront pas peur d'un geste ou d'un mot si quelqu'un qu'ils connaissent mal est assis auprès d'eux.

----------


## phacélie

> Cela me semble effectivement très vraisemblable phacelie. Ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'il ne semble pas pour autant vouloir s'approprier le canapé car parfois, même si je l'incite à m'y rejoindre, il préfère se coucher sur son coussin


Le mien non plus ne cherche pas à se l'approprier, il n'y vient pas toujours non plus même sur invitation et il laisse volontiers n'importe qui s'y asseoir auprès de lui.
En revanche, il râle si quelqu'un d'autre que moi montre l'intention de l'en fait descendre.

----------


## mamandeuna

Je rejoins Duma. Mon nain grognon est dominant, mais on a vite repris le contrôle du canapé, car quelques pincements avaient commencé à apparaître car on le dérangeait. Bon, il est tout petit, mais il en joue un peu.  ::  Donc il n'y monte que si on l'autorise. Et on ne chahute jamais, car il se prend vite au jeu, je mordille, etc...   :: 
Je veux dire par là, que Titus au départ, il était tout timide, tout soumis, mais en ça il est redoutable, car si on le laisse décider, c'est lui le maître, et franchement je ne veux pas négocier mon espace.  :: 
Pour Soda, ce n'est peut-être, comme le disent les autres, qu'une manière de prendre confiance. Il se révèle tel qu'il est, donc, il faut redéfinir l'espace et la tolérance de chacun.  ::

----------


## phacélie

Ne pas avoir envie d'être dérangé, je n'appelle pas ça de la dominance pour ma part, moi non plus je n'aimerais pas qu'on prétende me déloger de là ou je suis confortablement installée et je ne me considère pas comme dominante  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Je suis moi même dominante, je ne veux pas qu'on se prélasse sur mon canapé sans mon autorisation... ::

----------


## phacélie

Ah voilà, tout s'explique  ::

----------


## duma762000

le chien a beaucoup d'autres options que le grognement pour montrer que cela ne lui plait pas. Mais peut être que ces signaux n'ont pas été vus ou compris et donc dans ce cas, il grogne. Si le grognement n'est pas compris non plus, certains vont mordre. 
Un jour mon lévrier, qui pourtant d'habitude accepte la cohabitation, a grogné méchamment en montrant les dents à mon autre chienne. Sans avertissement. J'ai eu très peur et même s'il avait ses raisons (son panier, il avait peut être été surpris etc...) je l'ai repris fermement en lui faisant bien comprendre que je n'étais pas contente de lui. Depuis, quand il n'a pas envie d'être dérangé, il grogne doucement ou montre un peu ses dents, ou détourne la tête. L'autre n'insiste pas et s'en va. Dialogue dans la douceur, c'est parfait. Car avec sa machoire et sa force s'il mordait la petite il pourrait lui faire très très mal.
Envers moi ou n'importe quel autre humain, je ne tolère aucun grondement, même si je fais mal en soignant. Jamais. 
Mais si je vois leur malaise, je n'insiste pas, quitte à revenir sur le soin un peu plus tard, avec une petite friandise. Et j'essaie de ne jamais les réveiller en sursaut ou les surprendre. Je leur fiche aussi la paix quand ils mangent, surtout leur os ! Le jour où j'ai besoin de leur enlever une cochonnerie de la gueule, je le fais. Ca reste exceptionnel toutefois.

Je suis d'accord avec mamandeuna pour mettre en place une routine : Soda ne vient sur le canapé que si on l'invite, pas de sa propre initiative. Ainsi il comprendra que le canapé est un plus, pas un dû. Et il sera moins protecteur envers sa place.
Et s'il recommence à manifester son désaccord en grognant, il faut que Manoe le fasse descendre immédiatement, mais pas quelqu'un d'autre pour qu'il n'y ait pas de ressenti négatif. De sa maîtresse il acceptera tout mais peut être pas des autres.

D'un autre côté, si ça ne dérange personne que Soda grogne de temps en temps, et bien chacun réagit comme il veut.

----------


## superdogs

> Quand il est sur le canapé, Soda est en hauteur, il domine (physiquement et psychologiquement). Oui je sais, certain(e)s sont réticent(e)s à cette notion mais bref ..... *Il ne veut pas être dérangé et la main pour lui n'est pas encore 100 % quelque chose de positif, surtout si ce n'est pas celle de sa maitresse. Il est bien et "on" vient l'embêter. Il grogne pour signifier que cela ne lui plait pas et qu'il ne faut pas insister.
> Je pense que c'est une attitude normale, qui prouve que le chien prend confiance et qu'il ose s'exprimer.
> Ce n'est pas pour cela qu'il faut l'accepter car il peut aussi aller plus loin (morsure). Pour un premier temps je crois qu'il serait mieux de ne pas le toucher ou le déranger quand il est sur le canapé. Ensuite, quand il aura vraiment compris qu'il ne risque plus rien, que jamais personne ne lui fera du mal, il faudra recommencer à s'asseoir auprès de lui en lui proposant un jouet, une friandise, quelque chose de très positif.*
> Pour éviter ce souci, que j'avais eu avec Caline qui était sur le canapé et en profitait pour grogner après Oly quand celle-ci passait, et sur le conseil de la comportementaliste, j'ai interdit à tout le monde canin le canapé. Parce que je ne suis jamais sûre à 100 % que les chiens n'auront pas peur d'un geste ou d'un mot si quelqu'un qu'ils connaissent mal est assis auprès d'eux.


*En accord avec Duma* ; j'avais oublié plus haut de préciser, mais ça me semble bien évident, que cette histoire de canapé peut et devrait être réglée avec *tout ce qu'il y a de plus positif*pour Soda

----------


## myrtille12

Pareil, j'aurai dit de lui donner des friandises quand il est sur le canapé, que la présence/l'intrusion d'un humain dans son champs de vision soit associé à une récompense, qu'il se réjouisse après systématiquement quand la main d'un humain, quel qu'il soit, s'approche de lui. 

En gros associer sa joie à la joie de l'humain qui l'approche ; à mon avis tisser des liens d'amour (et la nourriture est une bonne porte pour toucher le coeur des toutous ! ) est ce qui peut le plus vite et le mieux améliorer la situation.

----------


## manoe

> Il ne veut pas être dérangé et la main pour lui n'est pas encore 100 % quelque chose de positif, surtout si ce n'est pas celle de sa maitresse. .....  Il est bien et "on" vient l'embêter. Il grogne pour signifier que cela ne lui plait pas et qu'il ne faut pas insister. ..... Pour un premier temps je crois qu'il serait mieux de ne pas le toucher ou le déranger quand il est sur le canapé. Ensuite, quand il aura vraiment compris qu'il ne risque plus rien, que jamais personne ne lui fera du mal, il faudra recommencer à s'asseoir auprès de lui en lui proposant un jouet, une friandise, quelque chose de très positif.


Je pense que tu as tout à fait raison duma et d'ailleurs, dès qu'il émet des grognements, ma mère s'arrête immédiatement de le caresser et il cesse de suite de gronder. En revanche, je ne suis pas certaine que "la main pour lui n'est pas encore 100 % quelque chose de positif, surtout si ce n'est pas celle de sa maitresse" car il ne semble pas redouter quoi que ce soit quand il se met à gronder ce qui n'est d'ailleurs nullement systématique.

----------


## manoe

> Je suis d'accord avec mamandeuna pour mettre en place une routine : Soda ne vient sur le canapé que si on l'invite, pas de sa propre initiative. Ainsi il comprendra que le canapé est un plus, pas un dû. Et il sera moins protecteur envers sa place. Et s'il recommence à manifester son désaccord en grognant, il faut que Manoe le fasse descendre immédiatement, mais pas quelqu'un d'autre pour qu'il n'y ait pas de ressenti négatif. De sa maîtresse il acceptera tout mais peut être pas des autres.


Ce n'est pas si limpide car parfois il refuse de monter sur le canapé même si on l'y incite. Je n'ai encore jamais tenté de le faire descendre et je ne sais donc quelle serait sa réaction même à mon égard car, à la différence de mon Aron où la terre s'arrêtait de tourner dès que j'entrais dans son champ de vision, Soda ne me paraît pas spécialement plus attaché à moi. Enfin, tout à fait d'accord avec superdogs "cette histoire de canapé doit être réglée" car je crains que Soda ne se permette peu à peu d'autres privautés. J'espère ne pas en être la cause en ayant par exemple été trop permissive avec lui car j'avais tellement besoin de choyer un compagnon canin.
En tous cas, merci à toutes pour vos conseils et témoignages qui me sont plus qu'utiles.

----------


## manoe

> Pareil, j'aurai dit de lui donner des friandises quand il est sur le canapé, que la présence/l'intrusion d'un humain dans son champs de vision soit associé à une récompense, qu'il se réjouisse après systématiquement quand la main d'un humain, quel qu'il soit, s'approche de lui. 
> En gros associer sa joie à la joie de l'humain qui l'approche ; à mon avis tisser des liens d'amour (et la nourriture est une bonne porte pour toucher le coeur des toutous ! ) est ce qui peut le plus vite et le mieux améliorer la situation.


Bonne idée myrtille car Sir Soda est un gourmand de première mais il ne faudrait pas que cela devienne une habitude car il est évident qu'il a gagné du poids depuis son arrivée...  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Tu n'y es absolument pour rien ça fait partie de leur apprentissage. Avec juste une friandise et un descend, les miennes on vite comprit  ::

----------


## duma762000

je ne sais pas ce que tu donnes comme friandise. Moi je leur donne des croquettes et je les déduis de leur ration.
Je conseille souvent de peser la ration et de ne pas se contenter des mentions des gobelets car ça peut fluctuer pas mal et à la fin de la semaine ça donne de gros écarts.
Tu peux lui apprendre le mot "descend", à froid si on peut dire, avec à la clé une promenade (la laisse en main, "descend" d'un ton joyeux et la phrase qu'il connait pour la promenade (chez moi, on sort ?) ou une partie de balle dans le jardin, un "tir à la corde", on peut trouver plein de choses autre que la friandise pour les inciter positivement.
Caresses à Soda

----------


## manoe

Merci duma pour tes judicieux conseils  :: 
Arrivée avec 1 heure d'avance à la gare et j'ai un train affiché comme circulant... Si tout va bien, je retrouve mon Sodinou dans 3 heures  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Les trains marchent, les trains marchent  :: 
Super si tu as peu rentrer. Le récit des retrouvailles ? 
Titus ne semble pas non plus spécifiquement attaché à nous. Il est opportuniste, il s'attache à tout humain qui s'occupe de lui sans distinction, en fait, quelque part c'est rassurant, frustrant de ne pas être le centre de leur monde mais plus sain. Rien à voir avec Woolf, mon tout premier, acheté (  ::  ) chiot.

----------


## lénou

> Et si tu repasses par le Berry, visite OBLIGATOIRE chez manoe


Oh oui!  ::  
Bien rentrée manoe?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il est opportuniste, il s'attache à tout humain qui s'occupe de lui sans  distinction, en fait, quelque part c'est rassurant, frustrant de ne pas  être le centre de leur monde mais plus sain.


Tu veux adopter Bosco? Tu auras un pot de colle, un vrai de vrai!  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Non, non lénou. Bosco, je me vois couler.... :: 
Manoe va nous recevoir comme des dieux, à nous Berry burgers, Berry Cola, etc... Sous l'oeil intéressé de Soda... ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Des nouvelles de Soda Manoe ? A-t-il boudé ?

----------


## manoe

C'est gentil à toi de demander mamandeuna   :: 

et pardon pour les nouvelles tardives mais toujours beaucoup à faire de retour de vacances...

J'ai  donc retrouvé mon renardeau qui semblait tout heureux de me revoir.  Maman trouvait qu'il manifestait une joie évidente, et même qu'il me  témoignait un intérêt plus marqué qu'à son égard. Il est vrai que l'âge  de ma mère ne lui permet pas de jouer avec rouquinou ou encore de  s'asseoir par terre à côté de lui comme je peux le faire. Nos longues  promenades quotidiennes renforcent également très certainement le lien  qui me lie à mon Soda. Pourtant, il n'est pas "scotché" à moi et  quelquefois je dois avouer que cela me peine de ne plus vivre  l'attachement fusionnel qui me liait à mon Aron, même si je reconnais  que c'est puéril. Toutefois, la semaine dernière alors que je rentrais  de courses, j'ai jeté ce petit coup d'oeil furtif vers la véranda où  m'attendait toujours fidèlement mon Aron et j'ai eu la surprise de voir  mon Soda qui guettait mon retour. Après tant de mois où je m'interdisais  de regarder cette véranda pour ne plus ressentir ce pincement au coeur  en la voyant résolument déserte, à nouveau un petit être m'attendait et  je ne saurais dire à quel point cela m'a rendue heureuse. Et un soir,  alors que je m'étais assise sur le canapé pour regarder la TV, mon Soso  vient me retrouver et s'endort la tête sur mes genoux...  ::      Dieu quel  bonheur de sentir à nouveau un petit bonhomme qui s'abandonnait contre  moi en toute confiance ! Je retrouvais avec délice cet ineffable  sentiment de plaisir et de plénitude teinté d'apaisement maintes fois  éprouvé quand mon Aron s'endormait à mes côtés. Je crois que rien ne  peut égaler ces moments juste magiques et parfaits où je ne souhaite  rien d'autre sinon que le temps s'arrête, ces courts instants que j'aime  appeler mes petites "bulles de bonheur"...

----------


## lénou

Quelle jolie déclaration! :: 




> peut-être une maison en perspective (?).


 Je cherche, je cherche, mais je vais de déception en déception pour le moment!... ::

----------


## Belgo78

Comme tous les lord Soda va bientôt te sortir son scotch cuvée spéciale pour Manoe  ::

----------


## manoe

Le micro-onde, inépuisable source d'interrogation...   ::

----------


## duma762000

"Un jour, peut-être, le poulet sortira tout seul, par la seule force de ma volonté ! En attendant ce jour, j'espère ....."
Extrait du journal de Soda : Un jour peut-être ? Rédactrice : Manoe
 ::

----------


## manoe

::

----------


## titia20090

_"Toutefois, la semaine dernière alors que je rentrais  de courses, j'ai jeté ce petit coup d'oeil furtif vers la véranda où  m'attendait toujours fidèlement mon Aron et j'ai eu la surprise de voir  mon Soda qui guettait mon retour. Après tant de mois où je m'interdisais  de regarder cette véranda pour ne plus ressentir ce pincement au coeur  en la voyant résolument déserte, à nouveau un petit être m'attendait et  je ne saurais dire à quel point cela m'a rendue heureuse"

_

----------


## manoe

> Je cherche, je cherche, mais je vais de déception en déception pour le moment!...


C'est tout simplement que le moment de concrétiser n'est pas encore venu. Tu sais, lorsque j'ai voulu acheter mon appart, j'ai parcouru pendant des semaines les bureaux de vente en vain. Et un jour, on me présente les plans (je recherchais du neuf) d'un bien dont je n'osais rêver et que j'ai finalement acheté. La veille, il n'avait pas encore été remis à la vente et le lendemain, il aurait très probablement déjà trouvé des acquéreurs. Le timing du destin en quelque sorte, mais c'est vrai que je crois fermement en la prédestination. Quoi qu'il en soit, étant donné ta détermination qui a fini par payer avec tes beaux loulous, je suis persuadée que le jour venu, tu trouveras ta maison. 
Euh, tu nous préviendras pour la pendaison de crémaillère ?  ::   ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Manoe, j'ai répondu sur le post de lénou, je renouvelle ici mes vœux pour cette nouvelle année. Merci de t'être inquiétée  ::  je vais bien.

----------


## manoe

Très bonne année à toi aussi monloulou !!
Et sincèrement heureuse de te retrouver et surtout rassurée que tu ailles bien  ::

----------


## lénou

> C'est tout simplement que le moment de concrétiser n'est pas encore venu.


J'ai des critères bien précis, surtout avec les loulous, alors pas simple, mais merci pour tes encouragements!  :: 



> Euh, tu nous préviendras pour la pendaison de crémaillère ?


Franchement j'adorerais passer du virtuel au réel!  ::  Je l'ai vécu il y a quelques années via un autre forum: que de beaux moments de partage!  ::  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Coucou Monloulou, heureuse de te relire !
Manoe,
Touchante cette attente de Aaron, remplacé par un poste d'attente pour Soda.
Je n'ai eu que trois chiens, mais chaque nouveau qui arrivait, reprenait le fil de la vie du précédant. Il n'y a pas de rupture. Le relais est repris par un autre compagnon de vie. Parfois, les mêmes habitudes passent d'un  chien à l'autre, car la vie qu'on leur offre est la même, et qu'à chaque maître, correspond une vie de chien. Je dirais, sans doute plus pour les maîtres de chiens uniques, comme nous. :: 
Titi est mon premier chien adopté adulte. C'est une grande découverte, car les deux vies reprennent en même temps. Titus a associé son vécu précédant et la vie qu'on lui propose. Tout se fait en douceur, car on est pas dans la démarche, changer le chien. on veut simplement vivre avec.  ::

----------


## lénou

> car on est pas dans la démarche, changer le chien.


Mais moi non plus!... 



> on veut simplement vivre avec.


Oui, justement, nous devons donc nous adapter pour profiter d'avantage avec eux avec le monde qui nous entoure et ses contraintes...

----------


## mamandeuna

Oui Lénou, car tu fais tout comme il le faut. Je gère à minima. Plus envie de me prendre la tête, mais de profiter surtout du temps présent, l'éducation du fils humain a absorbé toutes mes forces vives.  ::

----------


## manoe

La première Chandeleur de Soso !!



Zai eu droit à MA crêpe !!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

:: 

Dur de choisir entre la crêpe et Soda  ::

----------


## manoe

Moi je n'ai pas choisi, j'ai pris les deux  ::

----------


## monloulou

Coucou Manoe comment va Sir Soda ? et son histoire de grognement/canapé ça s'est passé ?

----------


## manoe

Coucou monloulou   ::   Comme c'est gentil à toi de demander !! D'après les dernières nouvelles téléphoniques d'il y a une heure (je suis à Toulon pour quelques jours et j'ai laissé Soso chez ma maman dans le Berry) tout va pour le mieux  :: 
L'épisode du grognement ne s'est jamais reproduit et je ne sais donc pas ce qui a pu se passer dans sa petite tête de renardeau. Sinon, Sir Soda continue sa vie de toutou gâté pourri qui semble parfaitement lui convenir  ::   Voici quelques jours, il n'a pas même eu peur d'un visiteur qu'il n'avait jamais vu auparavant alors qu'il redoutait manifestement les hommes en général. En revanche, je soupçonne qu'il ait été battu car il s'éloigne dès que je prends un balai. 
C'est un petit bonhomme adorable et très facile à vivre, moins fusionnel que l'était mon Aron ce que je regrette un peu, mais qui par sa seule présence est venu apporter tellement de joie dans mon quotidien  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Il a peut être juste peur du balais comme moi  ::

----------


## manoe

Pas bête ça  ::  D'autant qu'il a aussi peur de l'aspirateur... Je n'avais pas fait le lien !! Merci belgo  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Balai et aspirateur, tout dépend du chien. :: 
Il est super intéressé Soda par les crêpes.  :: 
Manoe, Soda n'est tout simplement pas Aron. Il est Soda, un autre canin qui apporte son empreinte à lui, au bonheur du couple homme et son canin.  ::

----------


## leea

::  quelle chance il a ce Soda !! 
Tu sais, pour la fusion, une relation se crée, j'ai adopté mon chien il y a presqu'un an maintenant, après la perte de mon pauvre Lolo, et chaque jour notre relation se solidifie un peu plus ... Difficile aussi de faire abstraction d'un animal que l'on a beaucoup aimé, mais chaque chien nous apporte son amour à sa maniére ! Et ton Soda ( qui m'a l'air traité comme un prince  ::  ), t'inquiéte, je pense qu'il a bien compris qu'il était chez une super maîtresse !

----------


## manoe

Tu as parfaitement raison leea (et toi aussi mamandeuna  :: ), c'est une nouvelle histoire et les liens se tissent au fur et à mesure du temps qui passe. J'ai d'ailleurs pu remarquer que ma complicité avec Soda s'était intensifiée. Toutefois, je ne pense pas qu'elle devienne fusionnelle comme elle l'a été presque immédiatement avec mon âme soeur d'Aron qui était mon ombre. Rien d'autre n'existait pour lui que moi (et la réciproque était vraie...). Cela dit, même si je serai toujours nostalgique de cet amour absolu, total, inconditionnel et unique, cela ne m'empêche pas d'aimer beaucoup mon renardeau et d'ailleurs je mesure pleinement combien j'ai retrouvé la joie de vivre depuis son arrivée  ::

----------


## lénou

> Tu as parfaitement raison leea (et toi aussi mamandeuna ),  c'est une nouvelle histoire et les liens se tissent au fur et à mesure  du temps qui passe. J'ai d'ailleurs pu remarquer que ma complicité avec  Soda s'était intensifiée. Toutefois, je ne pense pas qu'elle devienne  fusionnelle comme elle l'a été presque immédiatement avec mon âme soeur  d'Aron qui était mon ombre. Rien d'autre n'existait pour lui que moi (et  la réciproque était vraie...). Cela dit, même si je serai toujours  nostalgique de cet amour absolu, total, inconditionnel et unique, cela  ne m'empêche pas d'aimer beaucoup mon renardeau et d'ailleurs je mesure  pleinement combien j'ai retrouvé la joie de vivre depuis son arrivée


 Je te comprends manoe, chaque chien étant différent...  :: 
C'est saisissant avec mes 2 zouaves: Bosco étant plus fusionnel que Cahly justement, ce dernier est gai avec un côté gaston Lagaffe, mais pour autant je les adore tous les 2 et la retenue de Cahly, son tempérament "dépressive dog" sont tout aussi attendrissants et touchants justement! Un passé qui la marquera à jamais mais avec lequel elle a appris à vivre à nos côtés!  ::

----------


## monloulou

> C'est un petit bonhomme adorable et très facile à vivre, moins fusionnel que l'était mon Aron ce que je regrette un peu, mais qui par sa seule présence est venu apporter tellement de joie dans mon quotidien


C'est juste un petit regret, tu l'aimes tant ton renardeau et avec le temps tu oublieras cette différence  :Smile: 
Quant au balai, peut-être qu'il en a peur tout simplement. Essaye de l'ignorer quand tu prends le balai et qu'il montre sa peur, puis lorsqu'il se calme ou se pose quelque part lui parler d'amour et lui donner une petite friandise ? Au fait, mamie a t-elle une béquille ou une canne je repensais à l'histoire du canapé.

----------


## manoe

Bah, tu sais monloulou, il n'est pas terrorisé non plus quand je prends un balai  ::  Je remarque juste qu'il n'aime pas s'approcher de moi dans ce cas mais cela ne pose aucun problème.
Quant à ma maman, elle utilise effectivement parfois bequille et cane mais toutes les fois où Soda a grondé, elle etait assise sur un fauteuil à côté.
Ta remarque est malgré tout pertinente car je me souviens de mon Aron qui aboyait dès que nous croisons en balade qqun avec une cane (ou aussi avec un chapeau et je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi  :: )

----------


## monloulou

Pardon manoe mais  ::  je t'imagine le balai en main entrain de parler à Sir Soda, il doit se poser des questions (moi balayer jamais de la vie ! dixit Soudinou). À vrai dire je pense que tu es une maman hyper protectrice et que tu le regardes sans cesse à décortiquer tous ses faits et gestes  ::  
Lorsque ma chienne était jeune, elle avait peur des chapeaux/bobs des bâtons de marche/béquilles ou cannes, les gens nous regardaient on pouvait deviner ce qu'ils pouvaient penser. On ne rentrait pas dans son jeu et cela s'est passé tout seul.

----------


## manoe

> Pardon manoe mais  je t'imagine le balai en main entrain de parler à Sir Soda, il doit se poser des questions (moi balayer jamais de la vie ! dixit Soudinou). À vrai dire je pense que tu es une maman hyper protectrice et que tu le regardes sans cesse à décortiquer tous ses faits et gestes


Damned monloulou, tu m'as percée à jour car c'est exactement cela !! Je parle à mon rouquin tout le temps et c'est vrai que je l'observe constamment  :: 
Pour le balai, comme je suis plutôt disons... légèrement maniaque (et encore, je me suis soignée..  ::  ), je pense que Soso finira par s'y habituer à force de voir que cet objet ne lui veut aucun mal  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lorsque ma chienne était jeune, elle avait peur des chapeaux/bobs des bâtons de marche/béquilles ou cannes, les gens nous regardaient on pouvait deviner ce qu'ils pouvaient penser. On ne rentrait pas dans son jeu et cela s'est passé tout seul.


Avec Aron, cela ne s'est passé que lorsqu'il était senior mais je n'oublierai jamais qques moments de solitude qu'il m'a fait vivre avec porteurs de chapeaux ou de béquilles  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Soda est british tendance parapluie de "Chapeau melon et bottes de cuir" peut-être ?  :: 
Titi est tellement petit qu'il ne redoute pas grand chose, car il sait s'enfuir très vite. Et en intérieur, il se sent en sécurité, mais on a le portrait robot de ses tortionnaires, jeunes à la démarche trainante ou assis par terre, de couleur, et mal intentionnés. Il les repère de suite, reste grondant et réactif. Une fois son maître a failli se faire agresser, il a fait front, et ce petit machin tout hérissé de 4 kg a fait fuir le mauvais.  :: 
Et en bon réunionnais, les vélos, trottinettes et moto.  ::

----------


## manoe

Au moins, tu ne risques rien mamandeuna avec ton garde du corps privé  :: 
Suis dans le train pour aller retrouver mon renardeau. J'ai hâte  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Renardeau attend dans la véranda... ::

----------


## monloulou

> Renardeau attend dans la véranda...


oui oui depuis hier soir  ::  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Mais il aura mangé des crêpes et regarder cuire la viande par le hublot du four... ::

----------


## Belgo78

Si ça se trouve il aura même passé le balais  ::

----------


## manoe

Mais ça rigole bien ici !!! Mamandeuna, monloulou et belgo même combat...  ::  
Mon renardeau m'a fait une petite frayeur ce soir. Monsieur avalait ses croquettes si goulûment qu'il a failli s'étouffer  ::  Je croyais que mon Aron en bon labrador qui se respecte avait la palme d'or de la gourmandise mais j'ai l'impression que le rouquin se révèle tout aussi glouton  :: D'ailleurs, il s'est un peu enrobé depuis son arrivée..  ::  Va p'tet falloir que j'envisage de le mettre au régime  ::

----------


## lénou

Sans parler de régime, tu peux diminuer légèrement la portion de croquettes et ajouter haricots verts ou courgettes. Conseils de ma véto pour ma Utah et je continue avec miss Cahly. :: 
Et puis tu te mets à la grande randonnée!  ::

----------


## manoe

Oui, je sais lénou, c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait avec Aron pendant plusieurs années. Le problème réside aussi dans le fait que ma maman cède toujours à ses yeux implorants...  ::   Du coup, dès que Sir Soda entend le moindre cliquetis de couverts ou froissement de papier, il accourt illico presto sûr d'obtenir quelque chose. Et alors, même s'il reste immobile et parfaitement silencieux, il se met à saliver (mot élégant pour exprimer qu'il bave plus que généreusement  ::   :: ) de convoitise... Serpillière de rigueur à chaque repas...  ::

----------


## duma762000

j'utilise des gamelles anti glouton. Ca les ralentit un peu, pas énormément mais je vois quand même la différence.

----------


## Belgo78

Sinon il ne faut plus manger que des trucs qu'il n'aime pas et eup il ne mendiera plus  :: 
Nous on a pas encore trouvé du coup on ne mange plus  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Idem ici, il boude souvent les croquettes, par contre, un paquet ouvert le fait arriver en 2 minutes chrono...
Dur Manoe, il va falloir se passer de crêpes, de poulet rôti. Manger des graines peut-être.... ::

----------


## manoe

> j'utilise des gamelles anti glouton. Ca les ralentit un peu, pas énormément mais je vois quand même la différence.


Je ne connais pas  ::  La seule parade que j'ai trouvée, c'est de fractionner ses rations mais cela ne l'empêche pas de se jeter sur sa gamelle comme s'il n'avait pas mangé depuis des jours...  :: 




> Sinon il ne faut plus manger que des trucs qu'il n'aime pas et eup il ne mendiera plus 
> Nous on a pas encore trouvé du coup on ne mange plus


Mais tu dois avoir la ligne belgo  :: 
Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai pas trouvé non plus un seul aliment que Soso n'aime pas  :: 




> Idem ici, il boude souvent les croquettes, par contre, un paquet ouvert le fait arriver en 2 minutes chrono...
> Dur Manoe, il va falloir se passer de crêpes, de poulet rôti. Manger des graines peut-être....


Me passer de crêpes ???  ::    JAMAIS !!!

----------


## duma762000

j'ai acheté ceux-ci (mais il existe beaucoup de modèles)
 pour le lévrier qui a un museau fin


et celui ci pour la bergère allemande

----------


## manoe

Merci duma pour l'info !

----------


## lénou

J'en ai une aussi pour Bosco, impossible autrement car il ne mange pas, il gobe!!!. ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Sacré Bosco !

----------


## manoe

Euh, les gamelles anti-glouton marchent aussi pour le crottin de cheval ?? Paske ce petit saligaud de Soda s'est fait un petit encas durant notre ballade hier après-midi...  ::  
J'ai essayé de lui faire recracher une partie mais me suis retrouvée avec les doigts parfumés de délicieuse odeur de m...   ::

----------


## monloulou

Il a 1 ou 2 repas Sir Soda ? Tu peux essayer de tremper les croquettes, elles gonflent plus ou moins mais avec 'la soupe' ça le ralentira peut-être.

----------


## Belgo78

Il fait moins lord d'un coup  :: 
Nous on leur met des petites friandises dans la gamelle (petits morceaux de knackis, biscuits pour chien,...), elles prennent le temps de les déguster avant de s'attaquer au reste de la gamelle, par contre faut éviter d'utiliser les mêmes qu'on utilise pour l'éducation.

----------


## duma762000

tu as eu la chance qu'il ne se roule pas dedans ! Ca m'est arrive plusieurs fois et il a fallu passer le chien dans la baignoire ! La puanteur dans toute la maison la fois où je ne m'en étais pas aperçue tout de suite !

----------


## lénou

Attention au crottin, le vermifuge peut tuer un chien... Cahly en raffole également.

Les croquettes de Bosco sont également humidifiées monloulou et j'ajoute également des gâteries attrayantes Belgo mais rien n'arrête ou ne ralentit frisou! ::

----------


## manoe

> tu as eu la chance qu'il ne se roule pas dedans !


C'est exactement ce que j'ai pensé  ::   J'ai des souvenirs très odorants d'un epagneul dans mon enfance qui adorait rentrer tout verdâtre de bouses... :: 




> Attention au crottin, le vermifuge peut tuer un chien... Cahly en raffole également.
> Les croquettes de Bosco sont également humidifiées monloulou et j'ajoute également des gâteries attrayantes Belgo mais rien n'arrête ou ne ralentit frisou!


Effectivement, je n'avais pas pensé au vermifuge...
Je suis d'accord avec toi lénou, les friandises ne ralentiront pas Soda. Sa gourmandise est telle qu'il est toujours prêt à manger même s'il vient de faire son repas  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Bon ben pas grave ça fera des photos plus grandes de lui  ::

----------


## lénou

> C'est exactement ce que j'ai pensé   J'ai des souvenirs très odorants d'un epagneul dans mon enfance qui adorait rentrer tout verdâtre de bouses...


 J'ai eu deux phénomènes justement! ::  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Mon premier chien Wolf le caniche noir, n'a jamais été tenté par les bouses, par contre, Una, la bichonne blanche oui. Une infection, qui par grand mystère, redevenait rapidement blanche, mais l'odeur restait...  :: 
Donc Soda est glouton et un peu un chien lambda, malgré sa prestance... ::

----------


## manoe

Câlin-selfie avec maman  :: 



Chuuuuut, je dors...

----------


## Belgo78

On te laisse rêver à tout ce que tu vas pouvoir faire dans ta nouvelle vie Soda : manger, manger et encore manger  ::

----------


## Liolia

Le soda sur le selfie avec maman il a un regard tellement fier!

----------


## manoe

Faut pas le répéter, mais la maman n'est pas peu fière non plus de sa merveille de renardeau...  ::

----------


## Liolia

Aha! Faut pas le répéter! Tout le monde est au courant Manoe.

----------


## manoe

Damned !!! Je suis découverte  ::

----------


## lénou

Jolies et touchantes photos!  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci lénou !

----------


## leea

Ces photos confirment ce que je pensai depuis le début ... Soda est un chien tréééééééééééééééés malheureux !  ::  et pas du tout du tout détendu .... ::  J'adore le regard " ça c'est MA maîtresse à moi !"

----------


## manoe

Ze suis amoureux !!   ::   ::

----------


## lénou

Tu as bon goût Soda!  ::  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Quel tombeur ce Soda, j'oserai pas promener mes filles près de lui  ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Soda drague, humm la clôture n'est pas bien haute  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Soda est amoureux, Manoe, il ne sera plus ton âme soeur...  ::

----------


## manoe

Comment ça je me prélasse ??!! Que nenni, j'applique juste les règles du confinement dans le canapé...

----------


## monloulou

::  Sir Soda se prélasse que d'un oeil, sait-on jamais si une crêpe passait par là  ::

----------


## manoe

Crêpe ou n'importe quoi d'autre du moment que ce soit comestible. Renardeau est totalement captivé par la nourriture... :: 
Au fait monloulou, Soda adorerait que tu lui présentes ton/ta/tes loulou (s) et je suis prête à parier qu'il n'est pas le seul  ::

----------


## superdogs

Ah Lord Soda est de retour ! ça fait plaisir, je m'inquiétais un peu...

----------


## manoe

Merci Superdogs  :: 
Tout va bien pour toi et tes poilus ?

----------


## superdogs

Oui, on va tous bien  :: 
Maintenant que j'ai du temps, puisque déchargée de travail, ben on n'a plus le droit aux déplacements.... on va bien finir par se rencontrer, hein !

----------


## manoe

Oui, quoiqu'il ne va pas tarder à faire trop chaud pour moi  :: 
21 degrés annoncés demain, c'est déjà limite...  ::

----------


## superdogs

:Pom pom girl:

----------


## Belgo78

Mais non tu n'auras plus jamais trop chaud, un petit Soda et ça repart  ::

----------


## superdogs

Tu as des nouvelles de Mamandeuna, Manoe ?

----------


## monloulou

> Tu as des nouvelles de Mamandeuna, Manoe ?


+1   :Confused:

----------


## manoe

Non, rien de rien. Je suis comme vous, je commence à m'inquiéter

----------


## duma762000

elle avait demandé des renseignements sur une boite de transport avion pour son Titi. Elle est peut être à l'étranger, coincée ? ou alors "confinée" au bord d'une plage ensoleillée .... ::

----------


## manoe

J'ai retrouvé mamandeuna  :: 

PS : en espérant que tout va bien pour elle, ce dont je me persuade. Si ce n'était pas le cas, pardon pour la plaisanterie

----------


## superdogs

> elle avait demandé des renseignements sur une boite de transport avion pour son Titi. Elle est peut être à l'étranger, coincée ? ou alors "confinée" au bord d'une plage ensoleillée ....



Exact...

----------


## monloulou

Mamandeuna parlait de partir en Hongrie mais quand ? Le sac pour Titus c'est pour un voyage en avion pour Rome l'année prochaine d'après ce que j'ai lu.

----------


## manoe

J'avais compris comme toi monloulou mais il ne me semblait pas que son départ pour Budapest était imminent. J'espère très sincèrement que rien de grave pour mamandeuna

----------


## manoe

L'art de profiter du soleil pendant le confinement...  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Il rêve de son établi massant à sa gloire  ::

----------


## manoe

Je pense qu'il préférerait un établi distributeur de croquettes à volonté..  ::

----------


## monloulou

Soda prend un bain de soleil avec classe (pattes croisées) et il n'a pas chaud lui  ::

----------


## manoe

De l'art d'optimiser le confinement...
Prenez quelques mètres carrés de terre argileuse bien collante en profondeur et très, très, très compacte en surface  :: 
Bêchez pour convertir en votre futur potager.
Vous remarquerez très vite que la tâche s'avère plus ardue que prévu et s'apparente quelque peu au cassage de cailloux d'un bagnard  :: 
Persistez et vous aurez le plaisir d'avoir réduit en poudre en plus de deux heures à peine un mètre de terre  :: 
Vous aurez mal aux mains et aux lombaires (crème anti-inflammatoire de rigueur au coucher) mais vous aurez réussi votre objectif : vous vous serez défoulé utilement et aurez peut-être même perdu 200g, non négligeable en ces périodes d'activité réduite  :: 
Et la bonne nouvelle du jour : il reste plusieurs dizaines de mètres à bêcher pour le reste de la semaine...  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Un bon remède pour les mains, câliner longuement et soigneusement son toutou  :: 

Une fois l'épidémie finie  j'aurai le loisir de faire comme toi pendant 60h/semaine, dans un sol encore plus dur, l'été arrivant  ::  Quel beau métier j'ai choisi  ::

----------


## manoe

Et pendant ce temps, certains se la coulent douce...



Mais retrouvent toute leur énergie pour participer à l'atelier pâtisserie...

----------


## manoe

> Un bon remède pour les mains, câliner longuement et soigneusement son toutou 
> 
> Une fois l'épidémie finie  j'aurai le loisir de faire comme toi pendant 60h/semaine, dans un sol encore plus dur, l'été arrivant  Quel beau métier j'ai choisi


Si tu veux garder l'entrainement avant la reprise, je te donne mon adresse et je t'en prie, fais comme chez toi, les outils seront à ton entière disposition... ::

----------


## Belgo78

Y a pas de dérogation pour le jardinage  ::  Par contre pour manger le gâteau là je peux m'arranger  ::

----------


## manoe

Je pensais que ce serait une mission d'intérêt général...  :: 
Et si tu veux, je promets de te rémunérer en pâtisseries faites maison  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Sinon je te prête mes 3 roumaines, elles pour faire des trous sont championnes, en plus le sucré ne les attire pas du tout, enfin pour le moment  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Coucou Manoe, Monloulou et al... :: 
Je vois que Soda sait bien dormir dans son lit et participer à la préparation de pâtisseries... ::

----------


## lénou

Tout va bien manoe? Ta maman également?

----------


## manoe

Coucou mamandeuna  ::  Cela fait plaisir de te revoir !! J'espère que tout va bien pour toi 

Merci lénou  ::  Tout va bien mais depuis le confinement, j'ai une connection internet très intermittente et même si je suis plutôt d'un naturel patient, je dois dire que je crise un peu devant mon PC qui rame lamentablement...  ::    J'espère que tout va pour le mieux pour toi aussi

----------


## mamandeuna

Coucou Manoe !
Tout va bien ?

----------


## manoe

Coucou mamandeuna   :: 

C'est gentil à toi de demander !! Oui,  tout va bien et je suis consciente d'être privilégiée puisque confinée  dans une maison avec jardin chez ma mère. Cela dit, le moral est en  chute libre car je m'ennuie dans ce long huis clos  qui exacerbe nos  conflits de génération. J'ai pourtant une maman en or avec un coeur  énorme mais nous sommes sur deux planètes... J'essaye de m'étourdir de  fatigue dans d'ambitieux travaux de ponçage et peinture de toute sa  ferronnerie mais pourtant j'ai du mal à trouver le sommeil, tournant en  boucle sur tous les projets annulés et sans aucune visibilité pour  l'avenir... Bon, je ne vais pas me lamenter quant tant d'autres vivent  des situations tellement plus dramatiques. Et toi, comment vas-tu ??

Sinon, certains ne sont guère perturbés par la crise actuelle...

Je prends des nouvelles des copains/copines...


puis un peu d'exercice pour essayer de limiter la prise de poids...


mais après la nourriture, l'activité favorite reste...

----------


## lénou

Merci pour ces nouvelles manoe et ces photos!  :: 
Tu balades encore Soda et tu le lâches maintenant?
J'imagine ton impatience à voyager... 
Nous devions partir demain matin dans le Cotentin... :: 
Lire pour t'évader ne te tente pas?
Mais comme tu le dis, il y a pire, notamment mamandeuna dans son appartement parisien!!!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

En tout cas ça fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles  :: 

Quel draguouilleur ce Soda  :: 

Pour le reste on commence tous à saturer, même ceux comme moi qui voient pas mal d'avantages au confinement, donc je pense que là oui on a tous un peu le droit de se plaindre  ::

----------


## lénou

Effectivement Belgo, même si le confinement entraîne du positif, je n'arrive pas à oublier que nous devrions être sur le chemin du Cotentin en ce moment... ::  ::  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Moi j'ai acheté une voiture avec un grand coffre pour amener les filles partout, juste avant le confinement, je peux même pas vraiment  l'essayer  :: 

Mais je pense à tout ce qu'on va pouvoir faire après et je me dis que ça n'en sera que plus intense  ::

----------


## monloulou

Sodinou le bienheureux, il profite de sa maman h24 que du bonheur !
Manoe tu as jusqu'au 11 mai pour finir tous les travaux entamés/programmés ? Je plaisante hein essaye de faire des choses qui te détendent voire rien faire juste collée à Soda  ::  et la maquette de maison avec un chien roux est-elle terminée  :Embarrassment:

----------


## manoe

> Tu balades encore Soda et tu le lâches maintenant?


Un arrêté préfectoral a interdit l'accès aux espaces naturels depuis le début de la pandémie de sorte que je dois cantonner l'heure de promenade aux alentours mais impossible de lâcher Soda comme dans les champs ou forêts même si le traffic auto est quasi nul.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nous devions partir demain matin dans le Cotentin...


Je  te comprends lénou ! Difficile de renoncer à quelques jours  d'évasion  d'autant plus que le besoin d'ailleurs se fait plus pressant  en ces  jours de confinement. Je devais moi aussi partir une semaine à  Dinard  fin mars, et en week-end prolongé en baie de Somme pour le 1er  mai. Mais  il faut nous dire que ce n'est que partie remise même si nous  n'avons  guère de visibilité pour l'avenir proche.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lire pour t'évader ne te tente pas?


Je ne parviens plus à me concentrer sur aucun livre depuis le début de la crise que nous traversons. Même si je n'ai pourtant pas le sentiment d'être préoccupée, il faut croire que cette pandémie est loin d'être anodine et nous perturbe à notre insu. D'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais eu autant de difficultés de sommeil

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En tout cas ça fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles


Très sympa à toi belgo !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais je pense à tout ce qu'on va pouvoir faire après et je me dis que ça n'en sera que plus intense


Peut-être et pourtant, je suis plus inquiète de l'"après" que du confinement lui-même auquel je trouve malgré tout beaucoup d'avantages.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Manoe tu as jusqu'au 11 mai pour finir tous les travaux entamés/programmés ? Je plaisante hein essaye de faire des choses qui te détendent voire rien faire juste collée à Soda  et la maquette de maison avec un chien roux est-elle terminée


Tu sais monloulou, je ne sais pas rester sans rien faire...  Je me connais, les travaux seront à peine finis que je m'en trouverai d'autres  :: 
Les miniatures n'ont pas avancé car je devais rénover mon atelier et tout est emballé dans des cartons alors que les travaux n'ont pu commencer.  
Et toi, comment vas-tu ?? au fait, dans quel coin de France es-tu ?

----------


## manoe

maman je t'aime... ::

----------


## monloulou

Quel charmeur Sodamour  ::  cool ou fatigué de voir sa maîtresse hyperactive  ::

----------


## monloulou

Alors c'est terminé les travaux Manoe ? tu es toujours dans l'atelier ?  :Embarrassment: 
Une petite léchouille à Soda de la part de ma chouchoute golden  :: 


Spoiler:

----------


## mamandeuna

Oh il est mignon ton golden Monloulou!  :: 
oui j'ai vu le confinement pour ta région Manoe, c'est du délire, il n'y a que des champs sans personne... Ici, ce n'est pas le cas.  :: 
Pas facile aussi de vivre avec sa maman à l'âge adulte... :: 
Soda est vraiment dans sa vie, il se fond dans le décor ...

----------


## manoe

> Alors c'est terminé les travaux Manoe ? tu es toujours dans l'atelier ? 
> Une petite léchouille à Soda de la part de ma chouchoute golden 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 438408


Ooooooohhh, trop belle ta fifille monloulou   ::    C'est vrai que je ne suis pas très objective car sur le plan esthétique, les golden sont pour moi LE standard de beauté !! Puis-je te demander le nom de ta merveille et son âge ? En tous cas, fais lui un gros câlin de ma part + léchouille de Soda  ::   Et grand merci à toi pour le partage, tu ne peux savoir comme cela me fait plaisir  !!  :: 

Au fait, pour répondre à ta question, les travaux de peinture de la ferronnerie de la clôture et des portails sont terminés. J'ai commencé le ponçage de celle du balcon mais vais être probablement en chômage technique cette semaine avec le retour de la pluie dont nous avons par ailleurs grand besoin. Quant à l'atelier, tout est bloqué jusqu'a l'été 2021 car j'attends que l'entreprise chargée de la pose de témoins pour la surveillance des fissures liées à la sécheresse reprenne son activité et ensuite, il faudra attendre pendant toute une année avant de pouvoir vraiment aborder la rénovation. Patience et longueur de temps.....  ::

----------


## monloulou

Comme tu es courageuse, tu vas bien trouver du bricolage à faire à l'intérieur en cas de pluie ou alors crêpe et gâteau pour Sodinou  ::  
C'est bien d'avoir plein de projets et de la patience  :: 
Merci pour le câlin et la léchouille pour ma chouchoute Miel 7 ans, elle est surtout très gentille  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lénou

> Et grand merci à toi pour le partage, tu ne peux savoir comme cela me fait plaisir  !!


Oh oui, à moi aussi car monloulou ne se livre pas souvent!...  ::  Miel a un regard à faire fondre un iceberg!  :: 



> tu vas bien trouver du bricolage à faire à l'intérieur en cas de pluie


Je le pense aussi!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Merci Lénou  ::

----------


## Belgo78

+1 très content d'avoir vu mielloulou  ::

----------


## monloulou

Merci Belgo c'est gentil  :Embarrassment:

----------


## manoe

Sais tu monloulou qu'avant que Soda ne me rejoigne, j'avais envisagé le renommer Miel justement ?!!! Finalement, comme pour mon Aron, j'ai gardé le nom qui lui avait été donné même si ce n'est pas celui que j'aurais choisi, mais je pense qu'il fait partie de son histoire.


Mon chef pâtissier...  ::

----------


## monloulou

Tu as raison de ne pas le renommer, Soda lui va bien et puis Soda et tarte aux pommes miam miam quel gourmand  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Avec la tarte aux pommes je l'appellerai bien Cidre  ::  mais miel y aurait eu un décalage avec sa couleur et sa bouille.

Parfois y a des noms ça va pas du tout mais lui c'est trop "Soda", le chien au regard qui pétille avec sa couleur ambrée si originale  ::

----------


## manoe

Dis, tu joues avec moi ?  ::

----------


## monloulou

Tu as raison Sodinou de faire un peu de sport avec tous les bons gâteaux que ta maman confectionne  :Smile: 
Comme tu es beau, quel changement depuis la première photo du topic, la magie de l'amour  ::

----------


## lénou

Touchante cette photo!  ::

----------


## lénou

Je n'arrive malheureusement pas à envoyer autrement les vidéos??...
"Dis maman, on joue en attendant Cahly?" :: 
https://www.facebook.com/helene.chop...1226984813219/
"Pfff, ces filles, il faut toujours les attendre!!!" :: Je précise que Bosco venait de courir à perdre haleine après appel au jeu et course du bonheur! 
https://www.facebook.com/helene.chop...action_generic

----------


## mamandeuna

Au moins Soda sait jouer !  :: 
Soda c'est un joli prénom tout drôle, moi aussi, je suis de l'école "jegardeleprénom", sauf si celui ci est ridicule.  ::  En tous les cas, il sait sourire lui au moins !  :: Titus ne sait pas. il montre ses dents, mais ne sait pas sourire... ::

----------


## lénou

> Je n'arrive malheureusement pas à envoyer autrement les vidéos??...
> "Dis maman, on joue en attendant Cahly?"
> https://www.facebook.com/helene.chop...1226984813219/
> "Pfff, ces filles, il faut toujours les attendre!!!"Je précise que Bosco venait de courir à perdre haleine après appel au jeu et course du bonheur!
> [url]https://www.facebook.com/helene.chop...action_generic/QUOTE][/url


Oups, j'ai vraiment la tête à l'envers manoe, j'ai posté mes vidéos sur ton mur, vraiment désolée!!! :: 
Place à Soda! ::

----------


## manoe

Mais ce n'est pas grave lénou !!! tes loulous sont les bienvenus ici of course !! J'avais essayé d'ouvrir tes liens en vain mais il est vrai que je ne suis pas inscrite sur Facebook. Ceci explique peut-être cela....
Sinon, un peu inquiète pour mon Soso. J'avais en effet remarqué à son arrivé que le bord d'une de ses narines était légèrement rosé et j'avais alors pensé à une petite blessure légère lors du trajet comme c'était le cas pour deux de ses pattes. Puis, au fur et à mesure des semaines, la zone restant légèrement rose, j'en ai déduit à une banale dépigmentation très localisée. Mais depuis quelque temps, j'observe que régulièrement se forme une croûte qui tombe puis revient, et le spectre d'un carcinome me hante. Je dois de toutes façons voir la vétérinaire pour le renouvellement de ses vaccins en juin mais je ne suis pas sereine car l'attachement à mon rouquin n'a cessé de croître et le savoir malade serait un déchirement. Ces dernières semaines, j'ai eu l'immense bonheur de constater qu'un réel échange et une connivence s'installait entre nous. C'est vraiment un chien en or et je n'aurais jamais cru possible d'éprouver à nouveau des sentiments aussi forts. 



Mon amour de renardeau  ::

----------


## superdogs

Magnifique Soda... il sait dire je t'aime avec les yeux..

----------


## monloulou

::  Cette tête d'amouuuur
Le confinement t'a permis d'inspecter renardeau sous tous les angles, ne stresse pas trop Manoe tu vas inquiéter ton Sodamour, tu peux aussi prendre rdv plus tôt avec la véto pour te rassurer. Il est possible qu'il se gratouille ce qui entretient le bobo  ::

----------


## duma762000

il prend la pose, la vedette ! Si son bobo t'inquiète essaie d'avancer le rdv chez le véto. Nos amis ressentent nos émotions, il ne faudrait pas que Soda soit déstabilisé. 
Je suis très très contente que les liens se soient autant renforcés, il faut dire qu'avec lui on ne peut que craquer, même par écran interposé.

----------


## mamandeuna

Trop beau le beau Soda ! Des nouvelles ? Est-il déconfiné aussi ?

----------


## manoe

Le déconfinement n'a rien changé pour le moment puisque nous sommes toujours en province pour mon plus grand bonheur d'ailleurs. Aucune envie de retrouver Paris !! Soda se porte comme un charme. Après manger, son activité favorite est... doooorrrrmmiiiiiiiir  :: 

Au soleil, m'exposer un peu plus au soleil....

----------


## monloulou

Confinement ou pas Soda savoure sa nouvelle vie   ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Qu'il est beau Soda, il me rappelle Titus, moins le côté Louis de Funès. Titus reste un comique, on a toujours du mal à le prendre au sérieux. Soda est noble, royal, il a un peu du hidalgo en lui, non ? :: 
 ::  Coucou Monloulou !
Tu as tort Manoe, Paris sort de sa torpeur, et c'est un bonheur que de voir de nouveau la vie, avec certes ses défauts, mais aussi son intérêt. Paris, jour et nuit tu as droit de cité. C'est la vie. J'adore cette ville, découverte de ma petite lucarne en 1965... ::

----------


## manoe

Bah, tu sais mamandeuna, aucun argument ne saura jamais me convaincre du  bien-être de la vie citadine tant j'abhorre depuis toujours l'univers  de la ville, tout comme rien ne pourra jamais te persuader des bonheurs  de la campagne  :: 

Oui, c'est vrai qu'il est beau mon Soda, et se révèle par ailleurs être un amour de chien  ::

----------


## lénou

> aucun argument ne saura jamais me convaincre du  bien-être de la vie  citadine tant j'abhorre depuis toujours l'univers  de la ville, tout  comme rien ne pourra jamais te persuader des bonheurs  de la campagne


Pas mieux!... :: 



> Oui, c'est vrai qu'il est beau mon Soda, et se révèle par ailleurs être un amour de chien


Soda fendille l'armure de sa maman!!! ::  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

La campagne, c'est mort, tu ne peux pas vivre sans voiture, et tu y trouve toute la mauvaise faune des villes aussi...Je vis entre Paris et province, grande couronne et petite couronne depuis 40 ans. Les métastases de l'insécurité s'installent partout, même dans les plus petits hameaux. Donc autant vivre au milieu du magma.  ::

----------


## manoe

Inutile d'insister mamandeuna, tu perds ton temps  ::   Je ne changerai JAMAIS d'avis à ce sujet  ::

----------


## Liolia

Et puis pardon mais je pense que c'est exagéré. Moi dans mon bled je vois pas d’insécurité. Je ferme mème pas les portes à clef, ni la nuit, ni quand je m'en vais. Et la petite ville d'a coté est très calme. Après tout dépend de ce qu'on appelle insécurité, y a aussi des gens qui se sentent en insécurité quand ils croisent des jeunes.

----------


## mamandeuna

Manoe,
Je parle à une vraie campagnarde là !  :: 
Effectivement, on naît campagnard ou citadin. Ma petite ville de campagne était trop petite lors de mes expéditions enfant. La capitale ne me pose pas ce problème. J'ai même trouvé encore plus grand en Europe, Barcelone, tout en 19e siècle massif. Mais ma joie, mon bonheur, ma cité métropole avec mes racines, ça reste Rome. Le berceau de l'humanité et la ville ou se cotoie passé et présent.  :: 
Le reste, ce n'est pas une histoire de "sentiment d'insécurité" ni de poches de "djeunes", mais un phénomène valable dans toute l'Europe (on voyage aussi en Europe, on connait) des métastases d'insécurité, des politiques de contournement des populations historiques. A long terme, sur peut-être une cinquantaine d'années, la fin de nos provinces tranquilles pour un no man's land commun, un vaste terrain vague, sans racines et sans histoire. :: 
Peut-être restera-t-il un village à la Astérix, mais ce sera Disneyland... ::  M'en fous, dans 30 ans, je serai partie. J'espère que Caron me transportera bien dans sa barque.  ::

----------


## del28

xénophobie quand tu nous tiens  ::

----------


## titinette064

Je suis d'accord avec del28  :: 

mamandeuna il faut relire l'histoire  ::

----------


## Sanaga

*Ne nous égarons pas et modérons nos propos...*

----------


## manoe

Sans vouloir "rallumer le feu", je me permets de donner mon modeste avis. Je pense qu'il serait erroné et  réducteur de cristalliser l'insécurité à un code postal ou, plus  grossièrement, au clivage ville-campagne. En revanche, il est évident  qu'il existe une répartition spatiale des catégories de délinquance (par  exemple, les départements les plus urbanisés sont aussi ceux qui  présentent un taux plus importants d'agressions physiques), même si ces  dernières semblent aussi plus récurrentes au sein des villes.

Il  me paraît aussi capital de distinguer insécurité de sentiment  d'insécurité. Perso, et désolée si c'est un peu "cliché, mais je me sens beaucoup plus sereine seule dans une  forêt que dans les couloirs du métro !! 
Sinon, je hais la ville essentiellement pour son bruit qui m'agresse, sa foule oppressante, son univers bétonné, etc... Trop besoin d'air pur, du chant des oiseaux, d'espace, et aussi, je dois l'avouer, de garder une certaine distance avec mes semblables...  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Manoe,
> Je parle à une vraie campagnarde là ! 
> Effectivement, on naît campagnard ou citadin. Ma petite ville de campagne était trop petite lors de mes expéditions enfant. La capitale ne me pose pas ce problème. J'ai même trouvé encore plus grand en Europe, Barcelone, tout en 19e siècle massif. Mais ma joie, mon bonheur, ma cité métropole avec mes racines, ça reste Rome. Le berceau de l'humanité et la ville ou se cotoie passé et présent. 
> *Le reste, ce n'est pas une histoire de "sentiment d'insécurité"* ni de poches de "djeunes", mais un phénomène valable dans toute l'Europe (on voyage aussi en Europe, on connait) des métastases d'insécurité, des politiques de contournement des populations historiques. A long terme, sur peut-être une cinquantaine d'années, la fin de nos provinces tranquilles pour un no man's land commun, un vaste terrain vague, sans racines et sans histoire.
> Peut-être restera-t-il un village à la Astérix, mais ce sera Disneyland... M'en fous, dans 30 ans, je serai partie. J'espère que Caron me transportera bien dans sa barque.



Dans ce cas, pourquoi en parler ?




> Mamandeuna 
> 
> La campagne, c'est mort, tu ne peux pas vivre sans voiture, et tu y  trouve toute la mauvaise faune des villes aussi...Je vis entre Paris et  province, grande couronne et petite couronne depuis 40 ans. *Les  métastases de l'insécurité s'installent partout*, même dans les plus  petits hameaux. Donc autant vivre au milieu du magma.



Pour le reste, je ne supporte plus la ville, pour les mêmes raisons que Manoe.
Et ce n'est pas parce que je n'y ai pas vécu, non plus parce que je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de voyager, beaucoup... et dans des grandes villes, de par le monde, tout comme dans des endroits plus que reculés..

----------


## mamandeuna

Désolée de faire salon Manoe,  sur des sujets qui me tiennent tant à coeur car le monde change très  vite et les problèmes de la ville sont les mêmes qu'à la campagne. Pas partout mais presque, avec ses cortèges d'incivilités. Pas loin de notre région centre, je trouve que, le val de Loire échappe un peu à ce tableau  (mise à part les grandes villes). Cette région est magnifique avec une lumière si belle en bord de Loire. Il y a aussI la mer vers la Manche. Ce pays a tant de coins encore un peu préservés. Mais les villes hanséatiques comme  Lübeck  et ses eaux immobiles ses fleurs géantes et ses couchers de soleil orange. ..Bref désolée de passer de Soda au salon sur où va le monde. Le retour au travail sans doute. ..Je suis, aussi comme toi, un peu misanthrope. Mais je me cache de mes semblables au milieu des villes. ..

----------


## lénou

Toutes les régions de France recèlent des trésors de beauté sans exception, mamandeuna, c'est d'ailleurs la richesse et la particularité de notre beau pays!
Raison pour laquelle les touristes y sont tellement nombreux!

Tout comme manoe, je me sens bien plus à l'aise, seule, avec mes 2 zouaves, dans un chemin bucolique isolé plutôt qu'en pleine agglomération!!!

J'ai vécu plus de péripéties désagréables lors de brefs passages dans la capitale ou autres grandes villes qu'au fin fond de la campagne!!! Et pourtant, je peux te dire que j'ai crapahuté seule dans des endroits isolés avec ma Utah, par exemple, ou tôt le matin, voire très tôt avec mes 2 et sans appréhension!

----------


## Liolia

Ce qui génère ce qu'on appelle l'insécurité, c'est la pauvreté. Et il y a une vérité qui ne changera jamais, c'est qu'un pauvre est toujours moins pauvre à la campagne qu'a la ville. Sans parler de pouvoir d'achat, ou encore de la facilité avec laquelle on peut se faire donner des légumes, on est toujours plus riche quand on pose ses yeux sur de la verdure, des fleurs et des forêts. On est toujours plus riche quand on voit passer des hirondelles ou qu'un lièvre détale au loin lors d'une balade.

----------


## lénou

Mes deux neveux ont été violemment agressés l'année dernière, à 6 mois d'intervalle, en plein Paris, dans un quartier correct, derrière chez eux, à une heure raisonnable et alors qu'ils rentraient avec leurs amis du cinéma. Pour leurs portables... Agression violente et pris par surprise avec passages par l'hôpital obligatoire et commissariat... :: 

Personnellement, je me balade parfois sur la voie verte ou derrière chez nous avec mes deux, à 22h, voire plus tard, sans souci...

----------


## mamandeuna

Je comprends tes angoisses Lénou. Mais personnellement, j'ai été agressée à vélo, en plein dans ma cambrousse du centre. j'ai eu très peur, et je me suis réfugiée dans mon antre parisien avec bonheur.  :: 
  A Paris, il faut contourner, éviter. Et dans certains cas ne pas sortir. En province, tu as une voiture, tu es sauvé. Utiliser les transports en commun, bonjour la cour des miracles... ::  je crois que de ne pas savoir conduire, me braque définitivement contre la vie en campagne. Il te faut un chauffeur, sinon tu es bloqué. Et l'absence d'architecture aussi. J'aime tant la ville, les boulevards, faubourgs, hôtels particuliers, remparts...  :: 

.

----------


## mamandeuna

Désolée Manoe !

----------


## lénou

Je comprends mamandeuna, mais sans parler de campagne reculée, (d'ailleurs, personnellement, je n'aimerais pas être totalement isolée), il existe des petites villes à taille humaine proches de toutes commodités.

----------


## mamandeuna

Oh mais Lénou, j'adore les petites villes. Montreuil sur mer, la ville des Thénardier, fût une superbe découverte. Ce que je dis simplement, c'est que maintenant, même dans les petites villes, tu n'es pas forcément plus en sécurité.  :: 
Mains bon l'âge nous rend aussi plus fragile et on se retrouve presque à la page départ de l'enfance. Enfin âge, j'exagère un peu quand même.. ::

----------


## mamandeuna

La France est pleine d'endroits magiques. Et tous les lieux issus de mon arbre généalogique, entre centre, nord et Belgique. Tu sais qu'on est remonté jusqu'au 15e siècle. Et toute ma famille paternelle, modeste, est du centre et n'en a jamais bougé. J'adore ce pays qui est vraiment celui de mes ancêtres.  ::  Mais je me sens aussi proche des allemands et du lien fort avec leurs forêts, des italiens, avec Rome. On a quand même réussi à donner à notre fils humain, le goût de ses racines généalogiques (chez moi, on est remonté jusqu'au 16e siècle, côté paternel, 15e siècle, centre de la France). Et ses racines culturelles, Rome, le berceau de notre civilisation.  ::  E le goût de l'Europe, jusque la Russie.

----------


## manoe

> Je crois que de ne pas savoir conduire, me braque définitivement contre la vie en campagne. Il te faut un chauffeur, sinon tu es bloqué. Et l'absence d'architecture aussi. J'aime tant la ville, les boulevards, faubourgs, hôtels particuliers, remparts


Si tu ne conduis pas, je comprends tout à fait tes réticences à la vie en province !! J'ai fait l'impasse sur le permis de conduire pendant toute les années où je résidais en permanence à Paris mais les vacances venues, je ne pouvais que constater que je n'avais aucune autonomie et étais tributaire d'un chauffeur ou des transports en commun. Dès lors que j'ai décidé de prendre des distances avec ma vie parisienne, j'ai immédiatement passé mon permis de conduire. Il aurait été bien sûr possible de vivre sans voiture mais le quotidien en aurait été bien compliqué.
Quant à ton attrait pour l'architecture, je le respecte et le comprends. J'ai des amies citadines indécrottables comme toi qui se régalent et ne se lassent pas d'admirer la capitale. Ce n'est pas mon cas mais chacun son goût  ::  




> Désolée Manoe


Mais de quoi ???




> Je comprends mamandeuna, mais sans parler de campagne reculée, (d'ailleurs, personnellement, je n'aimerais pas être totalement isolée), il existe des petites villes à taille humaine proches de toutes commodités.


Totalement en phase avec toi lénou !! A une époque, je rêvais de vivre au-milieu d'une forêt !! Aujourd'hui, le temps passant, j'ai révisé mes choix et n'ai plus du tout envie de l'isolement. Une petite ville à taille humaine comme tu le dis est pour moi un parfait compromis.

----------


## manoe

> Mains bon l'âge nous rend aussi plus fragile et on se retrouve presque à la page départ de l'enfance. Enfin âge, j'exagère un peu quand même..


Dixit mamie mamandeuna...  :: 




> On a quand même réussi à donner à notre fils humain, le goût de ses racines généalogiques (chez moi, on est remonté jusqu'au 16e siècle, côté paternel, 15e siècle, centre de la France).


Suis bluffée ! Je me suis intéressée un temps à la généalogie mais je ne suis pas remontée bien loin !!

----------


## mamandeuna

Monsieur Lénou est un grand spécialiste !  :: 
Non pas Mamiedeuna, je proteste !  ::

----------


## manoe

Je sais  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Mais on trouve tout seul sur geneanet... ::

----------


## manoe

> Non pas Mamiedeuna, je proteste !


 ::

----------


## manoe

Dans le TGV pour Toulon, je pense à mon Soso resté auprès de ma mère. Il me manque mon renardeau... Ces dernières semaines, une réelle complicité s'est installée entre nous et  il s'est par ailleurs totalement révélé, devoilant un chien doux, calme, touchant de tendresse timide. Il remplit aujourd'hui mon coeur de joie  :: 
Ma mère m'a dit que depuis mon départ il était curieusement attentif au moindre bruit et regardait bcp en direction de la porte de ma chambre. Tit bonhomme...  :: 
Allez, petit coeur, en août tu partiras avec moi en Bretagne pour tes premières vacances  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Soda est le chien de lien unique, il a un lien unique avec toi.  :: 
Il faut du temps pour bâtir un lien, c'est peut-être lui qui t'a apprivoisé...
Titus est un chien à deux. L'un est là, l'autre manque. Le lien c'est les deux réunis. Moi je trouve ça extraordinaire, ces chiens qui viennent du bout de l'Europe avec leur vie cabossée, qui posent leurs bagage et deviennent nos chiens, et savent devenir uniques et indispensables.  ::

----------


## monloulou

Coucou Manoe as-tu retrouvé ton beau renardeau pour préparer les prochaines vacances ?

----------


## manoe

Monloulou toujours adorable de bienveillance et qui s'enquiert des nouvelles de chacun... C'est un réel bonheur de te croiser sur ce forum, et je le pense très très très sincèrement  :: 
J'ai retrouvé renardeau début juillet. Mon tit bonhomme est un amour et je n'en reviens toujours pas que le destin ait mis sur ma route une telle merveille de douceur et de gentillesse. Tout va bien, excepté une prise de poids de 3 bons kilos depuis son arrivée  ::  Donc, le rouquin est en mode régime... Ça tombe bien, j'ai des courgettes dans le potager  ::  Mais pour le moment, pas de résultat probant. Je soupçonne maman de continuer à satisfaire sa gourmandise à mon insu... 
Finalement, mon Sodamour ne m'accompagnera pas en Bretagne en août car ma mère préfère le garder. 
Et toi monloulou, des vacances cet été avec Miel ? Quoi qu'il en soit, fait lui un enooooorme câlin de ma part  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Aaaahhhh, maman tente de piquer Soda là !  ::  
Il doit être tellement mignon !
Quel plaisir de te relire ici Manoe ! Et oui, Monloulou reste sur tous les fronts et s'inquiète toujours de tout et de tous. C'est l'élément humain de Rescue (où je ne fais que lire).

----------


## monloulou

::  Non mais c'est trop de compliments, je rougis de gêne, merci Manoe  :: et Mamandeuna  :: 
Très contente pour vous deux Manoe et Soda, et beaucoup de plaisir à te lire. Sodamour restera donc au frais avec maman, elle se sentira moins seule  :Smile:  
(Soda pas trop de crêpes hein ) :: 
Pas de voyage pour moi, je reçois et rends visite à la famille c'est déjà bien.

----------


## lénou

> Non mais c'est trop de compliments, je rougis de gêne, merci Manoe et Mamandeuna


 Je "plussoie" :: 

Tu ajoutes des haricots verts et/ou courgettes dans sa pâtée? Sinon, plus de randonnées. :: 
Dommage pour la Bretagne, Soda aurait pu profiter de belles balades. Ta maman arrive à le sortir régulièrement?
Mes parents adorent mes deux zouaves également  ::  mais depuis mars et le confinement, ils ne les ont quasiment pas revus... ::

----------


## manoe

Oui bien sûr lénou, je remplace une partie des croquettes par des courgettes et haricots verts mais je doute de l'efficacité du régime car ma mère ne peut s'empêcher de lui donner plusieurs bouchées de ses propres repas... :: 
Quant à la rando, je compte bien la reprendre mais pas avant l'automne car je suis liquéfiée dès que les températures excèdent 25 degrés... En attendant, pas de balade pour le rouquin car inenvisageable pour ma maman bien trop âgée et de santé chancelante pour le sortir. De toutes facons, Sodamour est un flemmard de première qui squatte en permanence le canapé....  :: 
Et je ne suis pas sûre qu'il aurait apprécié la Bretagne car il déteste manifestement l'eau. Cela dit, c'est pareil pour moi  ::  Marcher le long des plages, photographier la lumière si changeante du bord de mer, j'adore mais pour ce qui est de se baigner ou de naviguer, pas ma tasse de thé du tout  ::  Et pourtant, qu'est ce que j'aimerais passer plusieurs mois par an ici en Bretagne !... Tout comme toi je regarde les maisons à vendre même si je sais que cela ne restera qu'un doux rêve...
Tu n'es partie qu'une semaine en vacances ?

----------


## Belgo78

Dommage pas de Breizh Soda  ::

----------


## manoe

::   ::   ::

----------


## lénou

> Quant à la rando, je compte bien la reprendre mais pas avant l'automne car je suis liquéfiée dès que les températures excèdent 25 degrés...


 Tout comme toi! ::  C'est pour cette raison que je pars aux aurores en ce moment ou tard le soir! :: 




> En attendant, pas de balade pour le rouquin car inenvisageable pour ma maman bien trop âgée et de santé chancelante pour le sortir. De toutes facons, Sodamour est un flemmard de première qui squatte en permanence le canapé....


 Je le comprends totalement. Idem avec mes parents, même avec Cahly que papa promenait souvent lorsqu'elle était seule.
Mais comment fais-tu? Tu as un grand terrain? Cahly et Bosco ont leurs rituels est réclament: impossible une journée sans sorties, même s'il pleut ou par tempête!  :: 
Idem avec mes précédentes chiennes: une journée sans sorties était inconcevable pour elle! :: 




> Et je ne suis pas sûre qu'il aurait apprécié la Bretagne car il déteste manifestement l'eau.


Bosco en avait peur sur la plage en avril dernier et il a découvert réellement cet été en Auvergne! Nous verrons comment il réagira dans le Cotentin à la fin du mois.
 Alors qui sait pour ton Soda?  :: 




> Tout comme toi je regarde les maisons à vendre même si je sais que cela ne restera qu'un doux rêve...


Je vais de déception en déception... C'est désespérant... Ou alors si, j'en vois qui me plaisent et partent moins vite mais pas dans mes prix.... ::  car j'achète seule. Mon compagnon montant sa société, nous préférons fonctionner ainsi pour ne prendre aucun risque!




> Tu n'es partie qu'une semaine en vacances ?


 oui, j'ai renoncé à ma cure car je devais partir avec mes parents et Cahly dans leur camping-car, comme l'année dernière (impossible avec les deux :: ). Sauf que, après l'année scolaire, pas de distanciation possible, nous n'avons pas voulu prendre de risques... 
Et ça me désespère de voir que notre ministre supprime tout le protocole pour la rentrée de septembre... Je n'ai toujours pas embrassé mes parents depuis mars! :: 
Le chalet était réservé, nous sommes donc tout de même partis. Finalement, Bosco aurait beaucoup souffert de mon absence, surtout après le confinement car il est accroc à moi, c'est impressionnant!!! :: 
Et fin août, nous allons dans le Cotentin dans un  gîte avec terrain clôturé à 700 mètres de la plage: séjour prévu en avril.  ::  
Je prépare donc ma rentrée depuis notre retour pour profiter pleinement à ce moment-là!

----------


## manoe

Bah, pour ce qui est des promenades, Soda n'est vraiment  pas demandeur et je me demande parfois s'il apprécie les sorties  ::  En mon absence, il a le jardin à disposition H24 mais il n'en profite pas et hormis quelques pauses en plein soleil sur le balcon, il semble vouloir toujours rester à l'intérieur de la maison. Surveillance constante de la cuisine pour ne rater aucune occasion de manger ? Ou bien, sentiment de sécurité d'avoir enfin un "chez-lui" après une vie sans foyer ? Je ne sais...
Pour ce qui est de ton achat immobilier, je te comprends fort bien car j'ai acheté seule moi aussi au prix de plusieurs années de gros efforts d'épargne mais je suis du genre patiente et tenace...  ::   Ne te décourage pas lénou, c'est que le moment n'est pas venu. La vie met quelquefois de belles surprises sur notre chemin, il faut juste savoir attendre.
Courage pour la rentrée, j'ai effectivement lu les nouvelles dispositions. No comment... Nous allons d'absurdités en incohérences...  ::   Hier, je suis allée voir un film en avant première ; tout le monde portait un masque avant de rentrer dans la salle mais ensuite, c'était au bon vouloir de chacun... Hallucinant  :: 
Avec un peu d'avance, bonnes vacances dans le Cotentin. Dans quel coin vas-tu ? Perso, j'avais adoré la côte ouest

----------


## lénou

> En mon absence, il a le jardin à disposition H24 mais il n'en profite pas


 Pas mieux, pas drôle sans môman! :: 




> je me demande parfois s'il apprécie les sorties


  A mon avis, il y prendra goût à tes côtés  :: et il faudra l'habituer pour qu'il garde sa ligne, indispensable je crois et pour sa santé en général...




> je suis du genre patiente et tenace...


 oh que moi aussi, mais j'aimerais enfin me poser, d'autant que le loyer actuel est élevé et que la maison a de nombreux défauts: neuve, mais du brico-dépôt, donc!... ::  




> La vie met quelquefois de belles surprises sur notre chemin, il faut juste savoir attendre.





> Et parfois malheureusement de sacrés tourments... Besoin que ça se calme aussi...
> 
> Dans quel coin vas-tu ?


 Du côté de Barneville. :Smile: 




> Perso, j'avais adoré la côte ouest


 Moi aussi: parcouru en cyclocamping en famille durant ma jeunesse, comme toute la France! ::

----------


## manoe

Barneville ?!! J'étais à 10 km sur une plage immense et magnifique quasi déserte en plein mois de juillet. Un bonheur !!

----------


## lénou

Vi, j'ai hâte avec mes 2 zouaves.  :: 

Je pensais à ton sodinou en baladant mes 2 ce matin et en observant la ligne de Cahly qui est bien proportionnée depuis qu'elle est lâchée régulièrement. En plus, elle mange moins d'elle-même, de ce fait, j'ai diminué sa ration car frisou finissait toujours sa pitence: un rituel. Il attendait bien sûr car la miss veille sur sa gamelle!  :: Bon, pas grave car Bosco est un grand sec, vraiment pas épais et pourtant il est très gourmand mais il se dépense beaucoup.

Alors je me disais que pour Soda, il n'y a pas de secret, c'est comme pour nous "les 2 pattes", seule l'activité physique pourra l'aider à garder ou à retrouver la ligne et, en plus, c'est hyper important pour prévenir l'arthrose.
 La véto m'en avait parlé pour ma Utah: mieux vaut plusieurs balades qu'une très grande d'ailleurs, surtout lorsqu'ils vieillissent. Les grands gabarits sont plus sensibles sur ces points-là...
Prépare tes chaussures de randonnée pour cet automne!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Manoe devra bien éliminer 12t de crêpes et 8 de galettes, Soda prépares toi, vas y avoir du sport  ::

----------


## manoe

Tu as oublié le far belgo, le kouign amann, etc, etc...  :: 
Blague à part, je sais bien que l'activité physique est primordiale pour la ligne de Sodamour (et accessoirement la mienne  :: ) mais si en parallèle ma maman entretient sa gourmandise, c'est peine perdue...  ::   D'autant que Monsieur ne semble pas avoir une once de velléité de tentative de mouvement dans ses gènes... ::

----------


## lénou

:: 

Mais si manoe, justement, l'activité physique permet de préserver les gâteries.  :: 
J'adore ces moments de partages avec mes 2. Idem pour moi, c'est un équilibre à trouver.  ::

----------


## monloulou

Finalement tu emmènes Soda en Bretagne ou pas ? Il fera moins chaud  ::  et puis comme super Titus il découvrira d'autres lieux  ::

----------


## manoe

Petit coup de fatigue ou de chaleur monloulou ? J'avais dit précédemment que Soso resterait auprès de ma maman et tu m'avais même répondu  :: 
Je suis en Bretagne depuis le 31 juillet, d'abord pour une semaine à Dinard et maintenant dans le Finistère. Pour ce qui est des températures, c'était tout à fait respirable jusqu'à présent mais nous avons dépassé les 30 ces deux derniers jours, et même 32 cet aprem à Pontaven et Concarneau. Le climat est devenu fou ou plus justement la folie des hommes est en train de détruire notre si belle planète... ::

----------


## monloulou

> Petit coup de fatigue ou de chaleur monloulou ?


Oups les deux certainement   ::   y a pas que le climat qui devient fou  ::

----------


## manoe

Maman est rentrée  ::    Je lui ai fait une fête d'enfer  ::   Bon, elle a voulu me faire prendre un bain même si je n'étais pas d'accord, mais je lui ai pardonné car maintenant elle me dit que je suis aussi doux que le miel...  ::  
Et je m'endors sous ses câlins...

----------


## lénou

Quelle jolie bouille!  :: 
J'imagine la joie des retrouvailles!  :: 
Tu le laves souvent Manoe?

As-tu repris les balades?

----------


## manoe

Je n'avais lavé Soso qu'une seule fois à son arrivée voici un an mais très rapidement car il était très effrayé. Cette fois-ci, je suis rentrée avec lui dans la cabine de douche de sorte qu'il ne puisse s'échapper et il a eu droit à un lavage en règle  :: 
Quant aux balades, impossible dans l'immédiat. A peine rentrée, je dois à nouveau gérer ma mère et sa maison, et je ne te cache pas que j'ai le moral bien bas à l'idée de retrouver ce quotidien très lourd à supporter et dans lequel je me sens prisonnière.  ::

----------


## lénou

Mais justement manoe, des balades régulières t'aideraient à supporter ce quotidien et ça aiderait ton loulou à garder la ligne...
Soda ne réclame jamais? Comment fais-tu? Même avec 700 m2 de terrain dans le Cotentin, Cahly et Bosco gardaient leurs rituels et même le soir dans l'obscurité, j'adorais les sortir en écoutant le bruit des vagues et en humant l'odeur des pins!  :: 
Bon courage à toi.  ::

----------


## manoe

Mais j'ai toujours eu pour habitude de marcher 1 à 2 heures par jour ! Soda n'a jamais été demandeur mais il semble maintenant manifester un certain enthousiasme quand je lui montre le harnais. C'est juste que je ne trouve + de temps pour moi avec ma mère a gérer et je ne suis pas sûre de pouvoir continuer encore longtemps ainsi  ::

----------


## lénou

Sauf qu'il faut te préserver pour tenir, et même si c'est "juste" 1/2 heure, tu dois t'autoriser cette balade avec lui.  ::

----------


## lénou

Soda retrouve-t'il la ligne à tes côtés? ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Bonjour Manoe, lénou, et les autres !
Oui Manoe, comment va Soda ? Contente de l'avoir retrouvé ?

----------


## monloulou

Coucou Manoe, j'espère que tu vas bien et que les choses s'arrangent pour toi. Comment va Soda toujours aussi collant ?

----------


## mamandeuna

Coucou Monloulou !
Lénou, donne nous des nouvelles  ! ::

----------


## Alantka

Bonjour Manoe, je me permets de venir prendre des nouvelles de ton renardeau et toi  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci de demander des nouvelles alantka, c'est très gentil à toi  :: 

Soda  semble respirer le bonheur. Je le sens désormais totalement épanoui et  une belle complicité s'est installée entre nous. C'est un compagnon très  attachant et je ne comprends pas qu'une telle petite pépite soit restée  invisible pendant 5 ans derrière ses barreaux...


promenade quotidienne


activité favorite du rouquin, après manger bien sûr  :: 


mon Sodamour  ::

----------


## duma762000

toujours aussi beau, Soda. Et un regard !

----------


## Belgo78

Sa couleur s'est renforcée et son regard s'est rempli de confiance  :: 

Beau travail Manoe  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci duma et belgo !
En fait, le "travail" s'est résumé à donner à Soda tous les jours plus d'amour  ::  Je n'ai pas même eu à lui inculquer la propreté ou la marche sans laisse ! Je dois juste surveiller l'accès à la nourriture car Monsieur se révèle parfois voleur (il paraît que les toasts apéritifs du réveillon de Noël étaient délicieux  ::  Perso, je n'ai pas eu le temps de les goûter... :: ), et aussi malheureusement coprophage mais je ne sais pas comment résoudre ce problème.

----------


## Belgo78

Ici quand elles commencent à manger ce met délicat, c'est que leur vermifuge ne fait plus effet. 
Apparemment ça peut être lié à un trouble de la flore intestinale, j'ai découvert il y a peu qu'elles adoraient la soupe aux potirons et que c'était très bon pour les aider à éliminer les parasites, environs 15 cl 1 fois par semaine.

----------


## duma762000

Edu, le galgo, mange aussi les crottes mais uniquement celles de Caline, la caniche; impossible de lui faire passer cette habitude; En promenade il ne le fait pas trop

----------


## manoe

> Ici quand elles commencent à manger ce met délicat, c'est que leur vermifuge ne fait plus effet.


Je l'ignorais, mais chez Soda la prise du vermifuge n'a rien changé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Edu, le galgo, mange aussi les crottes mais uniquement celles de Caline, la caniche; impossible de lui faire passer cette habitude; En promenade il ne le fait pas trop


J'ai longtemps cru que l'appétence de Soda se limitait aux crottes de chat, mais je n'en suis plus sûre.
Je déteste vraiment cette mauvaise habitude. Quand je le promène en laisse, j'ai le temps de réagir (et il sait d'ailleurs que c'est interdit puisque à plusieurs reprises il a recraché la première bouchée), mais quand il est en liberté, difficile de surveiller.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au fait, comment va ta tribu belgo ? Voici longtemps que je n'étais venue sur le forum...

----------


## Belgo78

La tribu se porte à merveilles, elles font beaucoup de progrès ces derniers temps, presque plus peur des inconnus  ::

----------


## superdogs

> J
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Au fait, comment va ta tribu belgo ?*Voici longtemps que je n'étais venue sur le forum...*


Ben oui, quoi !!! on venait voir, et rien de rien....  ::  contente de savoir en tout cas, que ton Lord Soda se porte bien  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La tribu se porte à merveilles, elles font beaucoup de progrès ces derniers temps, presque plus peur des inconnus



 ::

----------


## manoe

> La tribu se porte à merveilles, elles font beaucoup de progrès ces derniers temps, presque plus peur des inconnus


Trop belles les filles  ::   J'espère que la famille féline se porte bien aussi  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ben oui, quoi !!! on venait voir, et rien de rien....  contente de savoir en tout cas, que ton Lord Soda se porte bien


Merci superdogs  ::

----------


## Belgo78

> Trop belles les filles   J'espère que la famille féline se porte bien aussi


Au top eux aussi, Mango le plus craintif se laisse presque manipuler dans ses bons moments, Maggie est la féline la plus douce au monde, Oscar une pile électrique adorable et mamie Miara a retrouvé la forme.

Faut vraiment que je prenne le temps de remonter leur post et de mettre leurs photos  ::

----------


## manoe

Super nouvelles mais c'est vrai que ça manque de photos...  ::   ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Bonjour Manoe !
Enfin des nouvelles du beau Soda ! Et Belgo, pourra-t-on voir les photos de tes poilus ?

----------


## manoe

Devinez quoi...


voiture....



train....


JE SUIS PARTI EN VACANCES !!!!!  :: 











même pas peur de l'eau  :: 


Mais je continue aussi mon activité de testeur de canapé...  ::

----------


## duma762000

chouette, des nouvelles de Soda ! Apparemment tout va pour le mieux ....  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Soda le baroudeur, il va falloir l'amener partout maintenant  ::

----------


## manoe

> chouette, des nouvelles de Soda ! Apparemment tout va pour le mieux ....


Merci duma, c'est très gentil à toi  ::   Soda va effectivement très bien et semble totalement épanoui. Ce chien est une véritable petite pépite, extrêmement facile à vivre et ne posant guère de problème. Le seul souci à régler serait peut-être sa coprophagie car je me sens un peu démunie devant le problème. J'ai voulu essayer la muselière tout au moins pour les tronçons de promenade où il est en totale liberté mais je ne suis pas parvenue à la lui faire garder...  :: 




> Soda le baroudeur, il va falloir l'amener partout maintenant


C'est bien mon intention belgo d'autant qu'il est maintenant bien plus serein et en confiance qu'à son arrivée. En revanche, nous sommes restés une semaine chez moi à Paris mais il était manifestement mal à l'aise. Trop de bruit, d'agitation et trop peu de place... Il est comme moi, la vie citadine n'est résolument pas pour nous  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Soda a été en vacances où ça ? 
Un endroit qui fait rêver en tous cas.  ::

----------


## duma762000

Edu aussi fait de la coprophagie, mais seulement dans le jardin, avec les crottes de Caline. Je ne sais pas non plus pourquoi et moi non plus je n'arrive pas à l'empêcher. En promenade, par contre, il renifle seulement, sauf si c'est une crotte de chat (ou de gibier ?).

----------


## manoe

> Soda a été en vacances où ça ? 
> Un endroit qui fait rêver en tous cas.


Il s'agissait de la baie de Somme Sydolice. J'ai également découvert une toute petite partie de la côte d'Opale que je ne connaissais pas et j'ai été bluffée par les immenses plages de sable fin. Quel sentiment de liberté en parcourant ces étendues quasi désertes !....





> Edu aussi fait de la coprophagie, mais seulement dans le jardin, avec les crottes de Caline. Je ne sais pas non plus pourquoi et moi non plus je n'arrive pas à l'empêcher. En promenade, par contre, il renifle seulement, sauf si c'est une crotte de chat (ou de gibier ?).


Oui, c'est un comportement qui m'est aussi inexpliquable. Je pensais au début que Soda ne gobait que les crottes de chat mais j'ai pu m'apercevoir que ce n'était pas le cas. En revanche, il lui arrive aussi de seulement renifler voire d'ignorer les excréments qui se trouvent sur sa route. Certaines doivent avoir un parfum plus appétent que d'autres... :: 
Comment va ta tribu duma ?

----------


## duma762000

la tribu va mieux : eh oui, ils vieillissent .... Oly la bergère a eu une crise d'arthrose au dos, d'où séance ostéopathe. Une semaine après, c'est Edu, le galgo sur qui j'ai découvert une grosse boule, heureusement après examen, c'est une boule graisseuse, ce qui arrive sur les chiens âgés. Mais comme un bon lévrier qui se respecte, il est svelte et avec un poil très ras, je ne vois qu'elle !
Et pour finir, Caline, la petite, a dû soit mal sauter soit être bousculée par Edu et elle est restée bloquée brutalement. Direction urgences véto et la paralysie a cédé avec les anti inflammatoires. J'espère que la porte "véto" s'est refermée. C'est souvent comme ça, les 3 à la 
file .... Douloureux pour le porte-monnaie mais les chiens sont guéris c'est le principal. Quant à la maîtresse, elle se remet de ses émotions  ::

----------


## superdogs

Quelles belles photos Manoe ! la baie de Somme, effectivement, est un endroit superbe ; personnellement, l'air marin m'y a fait piquer de bons roupillons ; Soda est parfaitement épanoui et son regard tellement serein et attentif. Magnifique !

----------


## manoe

Oh  la la, sale période que tu as traversée duma et j'imagine aisément  l'angoisse que tu as dû vivre. Heureusement, au final rien de grave et  je souhaite très sincèrement que vous couliez tous des jours plus  sereins  :: 

Une tite photo de tes loulous ?  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Des nouvelles du beau Soda Manoe ?

----------


## manoe

Très gentil à toi de prendre des nouvelles mamandeuna et je t'en remercie  ::  
 Je suis désolée de n'être plus très présente sur le forum mais je traverse des moments difficiles depuis quelques temps. Bref, mauvaise passe...
Heureusement, tout va bien pour Sodamour avec qui je partage maintenant une belle complicité qui s'est renforcée au fil du temps. Il a doucement pris sa place dans mon coeur et je suis la première surprise de constater comme l'attachement et l'amour sont nés, presque à mon insu, jusqu'à devenir indéfectibles aujourd'hui. Je réalise même que pour la première fois, je ne revis pas l'horreur des jours de juin  précédant la disparition de mon Aron adoré voici 3 ans déjà...
Sinon, nouvelle expérience pour Soso qui a pris le TGV jusqu'à Toulon !

Bon, il aura mis 3 heures avant de s'asseoir et 4 avant de se coucher  ::  mais heureusement tout s'est passé mieux que je ne le redoutais.
Et ce soir, je le confie pour 3 semaines à une famille qui me le gardera pendant mes vacances. J'ai eu beaucoup de chance car toutes mes recherches pour trouver des dog-sitters de confiance n'aboutissaient pas. Mais grâce à lénou (ma bonne fée car c'est elle qui m'avait parlé de l'association par laquelle j'ai adopté Soda) qui a posté ma demande sur le groupe facebook des adoptés de l'asso, j'ai eu une réponse (la seule d'ailleurs) et le monde est vraiment petit : il s'agit d'une personne qui avait elle aussi flashé sur Soda car il ressemblait à sa défunte chienne mais j'avais déposé mon dossier avant elle ! Nous avons fait les présentations dimanche avec son loulou adopté ensuite, un gros mastin à la stature impressionnant mais une montagne de gentillesse, et tout s'étant bien passé, je vais donc lui confier mon Soso dès ce soir. 

Il aura une maison avec jardin et piscine, beaucoup de présence car le couple sera encore majoritairement en télétravail, bref des conditions idéales. Je crains fort d'avoir malgré tout une petite larme en le laissant et j'espère surtout que mont tit bonhomme ne se sentira pas abandonné... 

PS: quelqu'un a des nouvelles de belgo78 car je remarque qu'il n'est plus sur le forum ??
Dommage aussi de ne plus voir monloulou dont j'appréciais la sollicitude et la bienveillance...

----------


## superdogs

Contente de te revoir Manoe. Et tellement contente pour ta relation avec toi et Lord Soda ! les choses se font souvent petit à petit, justement, c'est la magie de l'amour, qui grignote les obstacles visibles et invisibles..

Belgo est depuis très peu "disparu", moi aussi, je me demande comment le contacter.

Et je me suis longtemps inquiétée pour Monloulou, qui a brutalement disparue, et dont je crois personne n'a de nouvelles. J'ai pensé au pire même  :: , comment savoir ?

----------


## mamandeuna

Merci pour ta réponse Manoe, et bien heureuse de te relire ! J'adore Soda en train...debout, assis et enfin couché... ::  Titus n'était en métropole que depuis trois mois, on a fait la capitale Rome, train de nuit, retrain, bus à Rome pour aller à l'appartement ( à Rome, pendant les vacances, le métro fait travaux... ::  ). Il n'avait pas bronché. Soda va s'y habituer. 
Effectivement, quel hasard pour sa famille de vacances... ::  Il va vite s'y attacher. Ce que j'adore, c'est son changement de regard et d'expression. Il n'est plus le même qu'à son arrivée, juste la douceur dans son regard.  ::  
Belgo nous a quitté hier. Un ras-le-bol aussi sans doute. Je regrette aussi la gentillesse et la tolérance de Monloulou, mais aussi ces combattantes de la cause qui remontaient sans arrêt les posts des animaux à adopter, France24, etc...Rescue s'est vidé de la substance qui faisait son originalité, des amoureux de la cause animale et des adoptants de base qui pouvaient communiquer sans invectives et leçons de morales hargneuses, quand on ne vous traque pas en meute sur les posts des autres...  ::

----------


## duma762000

Contente d'avoir des nouvelles du couple star ! Je me rappelle tes messages si douloureux lors de la mort d'Aaron. Je t'avais dit que tu surmonterais cela et que tu pourrais avoir une relation aussi forte bien que différente avec un autre chien. Cela te paraissait si impossible mais voilà l'alchimie s'est faite.
Bonnes vacances à vous deux et j'espère que la mauvaise passe sera vite un souvenir lointain.
Belgo a certainement quitté le forum suite à des réflexions un peu agressives concernant les chiens roumains. Il en a 4 ! Entre les affirmations sur Le Bon Coin où parait-il les gens sont sincèrement désolés de mettre leur chien à vendre (heu.....) et que les chiens roumains étaient génétiquement programmés pour être ingérables (re heu.....) il a dit qu'il ne se sentait plus à l'aise sur le forum.
Espérons que ce n'était qu'un ras-le-bol provisoire et qu'il reviendra car c'est chouette de lire son expérience et de plus c'est rare d'avoir une opinion masculine (oui je sais, je ne devrais pas l'écrire, égalité etc etc....)  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Ah mais y a des nouvelles de Soda, je reviens  :: 

Trop content de voir qu'il a conquis le cœur de sa Manoe  :: 

J'espère que tes vacances vont te remonter le moral, je déteste laisser les miens, je m'inquiète pendant toute la durée puis quand je reviens, j'ai une grosse fête bien entendu mais parfois je les retrouve même un peu mieux, la richesse d'une nouvelle expérience.

Belgo78 <<< oui bon je sais c'est grillé mais autant le mettre

----------


## del28

::

----------


## manoe

> Contente de te revoir Manoe. Et tellement contente pour ta relation avec toi et Lord Soda ! les choses se font souvent petit à petit, justement, c'est la magie de l'amour, qui grignote les obstacles visibles et invisibles..


Merci superdogs  :: Comme c'est joliment et très justement  dit !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et je me suis longtemps inquiétée pour Monloulou, qui a brutalement disparue, et dont je crois personne n'a de nouvelles. J'ai pensé au pire même , comment savoir ?


Je regrette infiniment monloulou toujours bienveillante et pleine d'altruisme. Je n'avais pas pensé une seule seconde que quelque chose ait pu lui arriver mais tu as raison, son départ brutal est tellement inattendu. J'espère qu'il n'en est rien et je lui souhaite le meilleur, fût-il loin de Rescue mais comme elle me manque....



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Titus n'était en métropole que depuis trois mois, on a fait la capitale Rome, train de nuit, retrain, bus à Rome pour aller à l'appartement ( à Rome, pendant les vacances, le métro fait travaux... ). Il n'avait pas bronché. Soda va s'y habituer. 
> Effectivement, quel hasard pour sa famille de vacances... Il va vite s'y attacher. Ce que j'adore, c'est son changement de regard et d'expression. Il n'est plus le même qu'à son arrivée, juste la douceur dans son regard.


euh, tu as un avantage de taille mamandeuna : le gabarit de Titus car il n'y a guère d'espace dans les trains, notamment le TGV où tu ne disposes que de l'allée centrale où il y a toujours du passage pendant un long trajet. J'ai eu une chance folle cette fois de n'avoir personne à côté de moi et je croise les doigts pour le trajet retour fin juillet...
Et tu as parfaitement raison pour son regard, je m'en étais d'ailleurs aperçue. Pendant de longues semaines après son arrivée, j''avais l'impression de ne rien percevoir dans ses yeux et qu'il n'y avait aucun échange entre nous. Aujourd'hui, je lis en lui, la tendresse comme l'espièglerie..



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Contente d'avoir des nouvelles du couple star ! Je me rappelle tes messages si douloureux lors de la mort d'Aaron. Je t'avais dit que tu surmonterais cela et que tu pourrais avoir une relation aussi forte bien que différente avec un autre chien. Cela te paraissait si impossible mais voilà l'alchimie s'est faite.


Merci duma. Je ne parvenais effectivement pas à intégrer ce que tu me disais, cela me semblait tellement insurmontable et impossible.. Et pourtant tu avais tellement raison. Encore merci d'avoir été si présente pour moi  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah mais y a des nouvelles de Soda, je reviens  Trop content de voir qu'il a conquis le cur de sa Manoe  J'espère que tes vacances vont te remonter le moral, je déteste laisser les miens, je m'inquiète pendant toute la durée puis quand je reviens, j'ai une grosse fête bien entendu mais parfois je les retrouve même un peu mieux, la richesse d'une nouvelle expérience.
> Belgo78 <<< oui bon je sais c'est grillé mais autant le mettre


Oh la la, belgo, oh pardon mirko  :: , je suis très heureuse que tu sois revenu sur ta décision ! Je ne sais ce qui s'est vraiment passé et au fond peu importe mais, même si nous n'avons pas particulièrement plus échangé que d'autres, ta présence et tes messages pleins de sympathie et d'humour m'auraient sincèrement manqués, et apparemment je ne suis pas la seule.  Welcome back  ::  !!


Bon, j'ai passé la journée à me demander comment mon Soso avait passé la nuit loin de moi car depuis que je l'avais emmené à Toulon, il pleurait un peu pour ne pas dormir seul. Mais j'ai résisté héroïquement à demander des nouvelles et ai attendu qu'elles me soient données ce soir. Il a apparemment bcp pleuré hier mais, bien qu'il soit encore sur la réserve, semble plus calme. Il aurait même trempé les pattounes dans la pataugeoire de la piscine. Et pour reprendre les termes de la gentille famille qui me le garde "c'est un amour"...   Jamais je n'aurais imaginé qu'il me manquerait autant. J'espère surtout qu'il ne m'oubliera pas ou me gardera rancune de l'avoir "abandonné"... C'est vrai que c'est un réel bouleversement pour lui car depuis un an et demi qu'il m'a rejoint, je ne l'avais que très peu été confronté à de nouvelles expériences préférant le conforter dans une stabilité quotidienne rassurante afin qu'il prenne peu à peu confiance et assurance.

----------


## duma762000

Ca va lui faire du bien, passée l'angoisse de la séparation. Il va apprendre d'autres choses, voir d'autres choses. Vous vous retrouverez tous les deux avec plein de choses à vous raconter.
Et je te rassure un chien n'oublie jamais, un chat non plus d'ailleurs. J'ai retrouvé mon chat après 2 ans d'errance et alors qu'il ne se laissait très peu approcher par les gens qui l'avaient recueilli, au bout de quelques minutes il est venu me renifler et voilà c'était bon.
A bientôt pour de nouvelles histoires et aventures

----------


## superdogs

> ..............
> 
> Bon, j'ai passé la journée à me demander comment mon Soso avait passé la nuit loin de moi car depuis que je l'avais emmené à Toulon, il pleurait un peu pour ne pas dormir seul. Mais j'ai résisté héroïquement à demander des nouvelles et ai attendu qu'elles me soient données ce soir. Il a apparemment bcp pleuré hier mais, bien qu'il soit encore sur la réserve, semble plus calme. Il aurait même trempé les pattounes dans la pataugeoire de la piscine. Et pour reprendre les termes de la gentille famille qui me le garde "c'est un amour"...   Jamais je n'aurais imaginé qu'il me manquerait autant. J'espère surtout qu'il ne m'oubliera pas ou me gardera rancune de l'avoir "abandonné"... C'est vrai que c'est un réel bouleversement pour lui car depuis un an et demi qu'il m'a rejoint, je ne l'avais que très peu été confronté à de nouvelles expériences préférant le conforter dans une stabilité quotidienne rassurante afin qu'il prenne peu à peu confiance et assurance.


C'est une nouvelle étape pour Soda... petit à petit, il va profiter de ses vacances avec piscine, en profiter. Les retrouvailles n'en seront que plus agréables.

Un peu comme la colo, quoi ; on part avec un peu d'angoisse pour certains, on pleure un peu le 1er soir, puis on trouve du charme à cette nouvelle vie, avant de réaliser que bientôt on va devoir partir.... et là, on rechigne un peu de nouveau...

----------


## manoe

Bon, suis totalement rassérénée  ::    D'après les nouvelles et photos quotidiennes que la famille qui me garde mon Sodamour a la gentillesse de me donner, celui-ci semble avoir pris ses marques et être désormais totalement épanoui et heureux, images de jeux à l'appui...
Bref, la pension à l'air tellement bonne que je me demande s'il voudra repartir avec moi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mirko78

Sinon faudra squatter chez eux  ::

----------


## manoe

Toujours de bonnes idées mirko  ::

----------


## lénou

Moi je viens de laisser mon "coco" avec son papa.  ::  Ils nous rejoindront samedi de la semaine prochaine, J'espère qu'il ne me fera pas la tête pendant 15 jours comme il y a 2 ans!  :: 
Cahly va me soutenir pour le début de ma cure ORL. ::  Quel bonheur de se retrouver avec mes parents en camping-car pour 1semaine 1/2.  ::  Ma chipie n'était plus habituée, perdue hier, elle va se faire bichonner.  :: 

Très heureuse pour Soda et toi.  ::

----------


## duma762000

souvenirs d'enfance, je crois ? Bonne cure mais avec le soutien de Cahly, nul doute que tout ira bien

----------


## lénou

Merci duma  :: , pas d'autre alternative que les cures et les séances d'orthophonie depuis que je suis enseignante avec des pharyngites à répétition, ou alors, il faudrait que je reste de longues périodes sans parler... :: . Bah, j'adore l'Auvergne et même si je suis à 8h aux thermes tous les jours sauf le dimanche, je profite du paysage et de belles balades l'après-midi, et surtout, dans l'année, je revis! ::

----------


## duma762000

::

----------


## manoe

Je te comprends lénou, les grandes balades dans la nature m'ont toujours ressourcée et l'Auvergne s'y prête tout à fait. Profite à fond de ces moments privilégiés, notamment avec tes parents car je crois me souvenir que les conditions sanitaires de l'an passé t'en avait privée cruellement. Frisou ne manque pas trop à Cahly ??
De mon côté, vacances très bénéfiques dans les montagnes slovènes. Malheureusement une fissuration d'un ménisque ne me permet pas de randonner autant que je le voudrais mais les paysages superbes me donnent vraiment envie d'y revenir quand je pourrai à nouveau marcher tout à loisir. J'ai des nouvelles quasi quotidiennes de la super famille qui me garde le rouquin mais je crains bien qu'il ne veuille plus les quitter car il y est pourri gâté  ::  Apparemment, il partage même leur lit avec leur mastin  ::  Ça, je suis pas sûre que ce soit une bonne habitude qu'ils lui aient fait prendre...  ::   En tous cas, je me demande comment ils peuvent dormir avec deux gros chiens au milieu du lit  ::   ::

----------


## Mirko78

Je pense que tu n'auras pas le choix que d'aller vivre chez eux et de dormir avec eux aussi  :: 

Je plaisante les poilus sont capables de faire la distinction entre chez les autres et chez soi, donc faudra peut-être l'empêcher les premiers jours puis ça devrait aller  ::

----------


## manoe

> Je plaisante les poilus sont capables de faire la distinction entre chez les autres et chez soi, donc faudra peut-être l'empêcher les premiers jours puis ça devrait aller


Tu me rassures car je l'ignorais. Je pensais qu'une fois l'habitude prise, elle serait valable quel que soit le lieu et pour ce qui est du lit, je ne pense pas que mon compagnon apprécierait  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Il va sûrement falloir lui remontrer qu'il a pas le droit, après on s'en fait que ça puisse les perturber, mais en fait ça les stimule ces changements  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci beaucoup manoe, effectivement, j'ai été privée un long moment de la présence de mes parents à cause des raisons sanitaires, de mon métier, etc... Je les voyais mais à grande distance! Ils vieillissent beaucoup malheureusement :: , je profite donc au maximum de ce séjour. :: 
Cahly a eu du mal à s'habituer à ce changement de rythme et à perdu ses repères mais elle oublie grâce aux balades aux odeurs enivrantes dont elles raffolent!  :: 
Ça leur fait du bien cette séparation qui leur permettra de mieux se retrouver! :: 
Bosco profite bien également de son côté, mon compagnon le promène régulièrement, entre autres. :: 
Ce que j'apprécie dans les familles d'accueil que propose la société de garde chez nous est qu'ils prennent en compte les habitudes des chiens et les souhaits des propriétaires: pour les canapés ou mots par exemple!
Reste zen, il est bien, c'est l'essentiel, profite et savoure pleinement malgré tes soucis de santé.  ::

----------


## duma762000

ne t'inquiète pas Manoe : c'est comme les enfants, ils savent bien ce qui est permis chez papy mamy et chez papa maman. Alors les premiers jours on teste pour savoir si qq chose a changé puis on reprend les bonnes habitudes.
Ma Maia quand elle revenait d'un séjour chez ma soeur (où elle était très gâtée) essayait un peu de monter sur le fauteuil ou de réclamer à table. Mais dès le lendemain c'était fini. Je dis toujours que leur mémoire fonctionne comme des tiroirs ; une situation ouvre un tiroir, une autre un autre tiroir. C'est aussi ce qui est difficile avec leur passé qu'on ne connaît pas toujours, leurs traumatismes qui un jour réapparaissent brutalement sans qu'on sache vraiment pourquoi.
Profite bien de la Slovénie et attention aux ours ! :Smile:

----------


## manoe

Mais je ne suis pas du tout inquiète !! Je reçois des nouvelles et photos où je vois mon rouquin traité comme un roi  ::   J'aimerais partager les photos mais je ne sais pas comment les joindre depuis mon tel portable  :: 
Quant à la Slovénie, je vais justement passer une soirée d'observation des ours après demain. J'ai hâte car je suis allée plusieurs fois observer les ours polaires en Arctique mais je n'ai encore jamais vu les bruns. Aujourd'hui day off, trop chaud dehors pour moi et trop de touristes sur le littoral que nous avons rejoint hier. Un concentré de tout ce que je déteste... Vivement que je reparte vers la nature !!....
Et toi duma, pas de vacances ? Mirko non + ??

----------


## duma762000

non pas de vacances avec 4 toutous ce n'est pas possible. Oui j'ai bien écrit "4" car une petite s'est invitée à la maison : un sauvetage en catastrophe avant euthanasie, elle a été abandonnée dans un appartement avec une famille de chats. Les chats sont à l'association et la petite croisée teckel a rejoint la meute pour apprendre ce que peut être la vie en famille.
En espérant qu'elle sera bientôt adoptée.

----------


## Mirko78

Je cherche du boulot en ce moment, enfin j'ai des possibilités mais pas ce que je veux. Donc ça me fait beaucoup de temps libre mais ce n'est pas vraiment des vacances, difficile d'en envisager dans ces conditions. Mais c'est pas grave je prends beaucoup de plaisir avec ma meute à lui faire découvrir de nouvelles sensations et endroits dans le coin, qui regorge de très beaux endroits  :: 

Si j'ai pas trouvé d'ici là peut-être 2 semaines en Belgique en septembre ,  on partirait avec 2(probablement Thay et Akela) , ma belle sœur garderai la maison avec les chats et 1 chien, les deux autres chez le beau frère qui les prend déjà de temps en temps.

----------


## manoe

Pas simple effectivement de s'organiser des vacances avec plusieurs poilus. Je vous admire tous d'avoir fait ce choix car même si mon coeur regrette de ne pas offrir un foyer à d'autres loulous, je ne suis pas certaine que je saurais en assumer les contraintes.
Formidable pour la petite teckel duma  ::  Nul doute qu'elle connaîtra auprès de toi le bonheur d'une famille aimante avant je l'espère de trouver la sienne pour la vie.

----------


## mamandeuna

Je ne peux concevoir une minute la vie avec plusieurs chiens... :: 
Super pour Soda, Manoe. Piscine, cocktails, copains, lit sur lequel dormir, il a des vacances de luxe... ::  Aucun doute que ta présence sera bien au dessus de tous ces avantages à son retour.  ::  
Un ours brun, en direct life, oui oui... :: 
Lénou,
Profite bien de tes vacances et de ta cure (et des tes parents). Vous vous retrouverez tous, poilus et non poilus, avec bonheur ensuite. (dit la fille qui ne s'est jamais jamais séparé de son fils humain, poilu et conjoint de sa vie... :: ).

----------


## lénou

Soda le pacha!  ::

----------


## duma762000

::

----------


## manoe

Merci lénou pour les photos  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Suffira de l'enrouler dans le tapis et eup dans la voiture  :: 

Cela dit il a l'air bien mais songeur, il pense sûrement à sa Manoe et la fiesta qu'il va lui faire  ::

----------


## lénou

Ça fait plaisir de te relire Mirko.  ::  Monloulou me manque également. :: 


Soda profite!  ::

----------


## manoe

J'espère bien que j'aurai droit à une fête paske moi je suis chaque jour plus impatiente de retrouver mon titou samedi  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Il va pas me faire mentir donc ce sera grosse fiesta  :: 

N'empêche avec le lit, le tapis et maintenant le canapé à embarquer, va te falloir un camion de déménagement 
 :: 
Pour l'enfant ça risque d'être plus compliqué à négocier  ::

----------


## manoe

:: 
Et tu oublies la piscine...  ::

----------


## lénou

Va falloir t'équiper! :: 

Bosco arrive samedi.  ::

----------


## manoe

J'ai retrouvé mon rouquin  :: qui, je dois l'avouer, m'avait beaucoup manqué...Je n'ai pas eu l'impression qu'il m'ait fait une fête plus démonstrative que de coutume mais quand plus tard nous avons pris congé, il a manifesté beaucoup d'enthousiasme et ne s'éloignait pas de la voiture.
 Ne t'inquiètes pas mon titou, cette fois je t'emmène avec moi... :: 
Et depuis lors, il ne m'a pas quittée une seconde. Même hier matin, il n'a pas fini ses croquettes pour me suivre alors que je quittais la pièce.
Je pense qu'il a dû se sentir vraiment perdu dans le nouvel environnement, tout au moins les premiers jours et sa famille de garde m'a finalement dit qu'il avait beaucoup pleuré le premier soir... Je culpabilise un peu qu'il ait pu se croire abandonné (voire trahi ?) mais d'un autre côté, il est important qu'il soit confronté à de nouvelles expériences qui peu à peu lui permettront d'acquérir plus d'assurance. Il est d'ailleurs beaucoup moins timoré qu'à son arrivée en France.
En revanche, je crains fort que l'habitude de dormir sur un lit soit acquise...  ::

----------


## duma762000

bienvenue à Soda. Pour le lit, en insistant un peu il va abandonner car à la maison c'est à la maison et chez la nounou et bien c'est la nounou. 
Enfin si Manoe en est persuadée (je n'en ai pas vraiment l'impression  :: )

----------


## manoe

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Duma  :: 
C'est juste que pour l'instant nous sommes chez mon ami où Soda venait pour la première fois. Il n'y a donc pas vraiment "ses marques" mais nul doute qu'une fois la maison retrouvée il reprendra ses bonnes vieilles habitudes de canapé nocturne  :: 
D'ici là, reste le retour en TGV mercredi et j'appréhende un peu car la configuration des voitures n'est vraiment pas adaptée au voyages des chiens de grande taille. Je croise les doigts pour ne pas avoir de voisin de siège comme à l'aller...

----------


## Mirko78

En effet il n'y a pas de lit dans les TGV  ::

----------


## Liolia

Eh oui il s'est posé plein de questions dans sa petite tête c'est bien normal. Mais au moins il sait que tu reviens, que tu ne disparais pas, maintenant qu'il en a fait l'experience ça va renforcer sa confiance. Je comprends que tu aies culpabilisé. Je viens de faire castrer Castiel et ça a été une source de stress énorme pour moi, et lui bien sûr petit père, il a rien compris.

----------


## manoe

Ooohhhh !! Des nouvelles de l'irrésistible  Castiel  ::    Je n'en avais pas lues depuis un bon moment mais peut-être les ai-je zappées car je ne suis pas venue souvent sur le forum depuis qques semaines. Merci en tous cas Liolia de passer sur le post de Soda  ::    Comment va ton attachante tribu ??

----------


## mamandeuna

Super Manoe, les retrouvailles se sont bien passées alors (une fois rapporté piscine, lit et jouets...). Après séparation, il faut se réadapter l'un à l'autre. :: 
Je regrette aussi la disparition de Monloulou, si humaine. espérons que tout va bien pour elle !

----------


## Liolia

> Ooohhhh !! Des nouvelles de l'irrésistible  Castiel    Je n'en avais pas lues depuis un bon moment mais peut-être les ai-je zappées car je ne suis pas venue souvent sur le forum depuis qques semaines. Merci en tous cas Liolia de passer sur le post de Soda    Comment va ton attachante tribu ??


Tout le monde va bien, même si Castiel est pas ravi d'avoir été castré et de devoir porter une collerette.

----------


## manoe

Pauvre Castou  :: 
Mais, si je peux me permettre, pourquoi cette castration ? Prévention de l'hyperplasie de la prostate ??

----------


## Liolia

Oui et aussi Castiel est un putain d'Harvey Weinstein, enfin il est harceleur comme Weinstein et charmeur maladroit comme Aldo Maccione du coup on l'appelle Aldo Weinstein. Donc en gros il veut baiser tout le monde, Kingston femelle, Mazda mâle et Totoro chat...  Le pauvre je m'en veux , mais c'est un mal nécessaire et ça lui evitera des soucis de cancer. J'ai attendu, tous les animaux ont patienté jusqu'a ses 3 ans ( et ils ont du mérite vu ses assauts  ::  ) pour les histoires de croissance, c'est fait!

----------


## manoe

Oh p...., tu n'as pas dû t'ennuyer...  :: 
Pauvres Kingston, Mazda et Totoro... J'imagine la scène  ::

----------


## Liolia

heureusement c'était juste par periode  ::

----------


## manoe

Les montées hormonales de l'adolescence...  ::   Sacré tempérament que ce Castou tout de même, et pensées émues pour Totoro tout particulièrement...  :: 
 ::

----------


## Liolia

non mais Totoro c'est un très gros chat et il adore Castiel. Quand Castou tentait de le monter, il restait stoique avec un air ennuyé en attendant que je mette fin a cette situation. Il me lançait un regard mortifié et si je le voyait pas il finissait par miauler dans ma direction, c'est moi qui me faisait engueuler. Je pense aussi que comme la chienne de mes voisins n'est pas stérilisée, je l'ai appris tout recemment, il devait y avoir des odeurs qui déclenchaient ses phases d'excitation. Enfin je trouve quand même que tous les animaux de la maison sont supers tolérants avec Castiel, car pas un ne l'a mordu ni même griffé.

----------


## duma762000

Parce que c'est l'enfant de la meute. Et on pardonne tout au plus jeune !

----------


## superdogs

Tout juste, pour la meute, c'est sûr. Pis, en plus, Maman pardonne, alors.....

----------


## Liolia

bah oué c'est leur chouchou!

----------


## mamandeuna

Coucou Manoe,
Comment ça se passe pour Soda ? Tu as retrouvé le Soda d'avant la séparation ?

----------


## manoe

J'ai été très sage mais...


quand est-ce qu'on arrive ??...   :: 

Soda en avait un peu assez et moi itou... Presque 7 heures de train,  c'est loooooooonnnnggg... Le voyage en TGV a été très galère. Bien que  partant avant 6 heures du matin, il s'est quasiment rempli et pas simple  de loger un chien de grande taille à fortiori avec des voyageurs que la  présence d'un animal importune manifestement.... J'ai dû changer de  place à 6 reprises... Heureusement, un contrôleur conciliant a fait le  maximum pour essayer de satisfaire tout le monde et nous avons pu  voyager au moins la moitié du trajet plus sereinement...


changement de gare à Paris, ça permet de se dégourdir les pattes !!!

Bon, suis très heureuse d'avoir trouvé une super famille pour garder mon Soda  cet été mais il s'agissait juste d'un test pour eux et mon problème de  garde reste donc d'actualité lors de mes futures absences. L'idéal  serait une famille en région centre mais pour le moment toutes mes  recherches restent vaines... 
En attendant, Sodamour a retrouvé avec bonheur son canapé chéri qu'il ne quitte presque pas depuis deux jours  ::

----------


## lénou

J'ai plusieurs connaissances de la PA dans le Centre, je leur demanderai. ::

----------


## manoe

Merci lénou  ::

----------


## manoe

Liberté, solitude, nature, BONHEUR....
Ces moments là valent toutes les vacances du monde...

----------


## manoe

Bon, je crois que le lit est désormais réputé acquis...  ::

----------


## duma762000

oui mais pas encore trop relax le Soda. J'attends la photo du vacancier les pattes en l'air et le bidon à l'air dans l'attente de son câlin !
C'est la revanche de Soda, qui s'était promis : "ah tu m'as laissé, et bien maintenant je squatterai "ton" lit ! Coquinou va !

----------


## superdogs

Tu es faiiiible Manoe ! non, je plaisante ; ici, dès que je me lève le matin, mes 2 sautent sur mon lit, et font un petit somme le temps que je petit-déjeune et passe à la salle de bain... après, j'arrive, j'ouvre la fenêtre, et tout le monde s'en va, dégoûté "pfff, fais frais maintenant..."

----------


## Mirko78

Une simple formalité pour pas qu'il prenne l'habitude du lit, on te l'avait bien dit  :: 

Bon ben va falloir lui apprendre que c'est pas bien... ou pas  ::

----------


## manoe

Pour ce qui est des pattes en l'air duma, nous y avons droit tous les soirs sur le canapé  :: 

Quant  au lit, c'est pas de ma faute s'il a été totalement dévergondé par sa  famille de garde  ::    Et puis, il semble tellement bien sur le lit, tit  bonhomme qui n'aura pas connu de confort pendant 5 longues années. Je ne  pouvais tout de même pas lui interdire...   ::

----------


## duma762000

et voilà, il t'a eue ! D'un autre côté si ça ne te gêne pas, pourquoi pas ? Le principal c'est que tout le monde soit d'accord.

----------


## manoe

Tant que Soda n'avait jamais essayé de lui même de monter sur un lit avant d'aller dans la famille qui l'a gardé,  je ne l'y incitais pas mais très honnêtement, je dois reconnaître que cela ne me dérange pas plus que cela  ::  Aron faisait sa sieste chaque jour sur mon lit et j'adorais le regarder ronfler...  :: 
En revanche, pas question qu'il dorme avec moi car j'ai quelques souvenirs de nuits blanches recroquevillée sur moi même pour laisser la place au chien qui lui dormait profondément  ::   Et ça, plus jamais...  ::

----------


## Liolia

Aha! je connais ça! Il vaut mieux que chacun passe une bonne nuit dans son lit.

----------


## mamandeuna

Titus se glisse bien dans le lit, air de rien et fait concert de ronflement avec son maître... :: 
Le seul risque, c'est qu'il est tellement petit, qu'on peut l'écraser, mais bon, jusqu'ici, il fait la sirène, donc, jamais arrivé... :: 
Soda est simplement détendu et heureux. Suffit juste que chacun dorme dans sa lit....

----------


## manoe

2 ronfleurs dans la même chambre que toi ??!! Mais tu passes des nuits d'horreur mamandeuna  :: 

Pour  ce qui est de Titus, son poids plume ne doit guère vous déranger...  ::    En  revanche, tu me rappelles des souvenirs avec la peur de l'écraser.  J'étais partie garder le CKC d'une amie hospitalisée et elle m'avais  bien prévenue que son loulou ne dormait que s'il partageait son lit. Le  soir venu, je me suis dit que pour une fois, il resterait dans son  panier dans le séjour et je suis partie me coucher. Il a pleuré, pleuré,  pleuré et je m'étais promis de ne pas céder mais j'ai dû me rendre à  l'évidence qu'il aurait le dernier mot et de guerre lasse, je l'ai fait  entrer dans la chambre. Il s'est immédiatement couché dans le lit et  endormi peu après. Moi, par contre, par peur de l'écraser en dormant, je  n'ai pas fermé l'oeil de la nuit...  ::

----------


## manoe

Devinez ce que j'ai fait aujourd'hui !! Allez, je vous donne un indice...



Une idée ? Non ?? Bon, alors je vous dit tout : je suis allé rencontrer Alma, Gringo, Epice et Superdogs bien sûr  :: 


Brochette de bons chiens comme dit maman  :: 



Le gentil Gringo et moi. Maman dit qu'il a un regard à faire fonde un iceberg...


Avec Alma...  :: 









Chuis trop content et maman aussi  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oh super!!!

----------


## Mirko78

Soda : Squattes le lit de ta maman elles disent que non mais elles adorent ça.

Alma : Oui je le fais tous les matins petit à petit je grappille du temps dedans.

Soda :T'es une bonne fifille bienvenue au club  ::

----------


## titia20090

Super photos! Mais où est donc Epice?!

PS : soda et alma, je les imaginais à peu du même gabarit quand je regardais leurs posts respectifs ! Du coup ça me fait marrer de voir que je me suis totalement plantée!

----------


## superdogs

Ah mais non, Alma, c'est une crevette de 15 kg... tu fais la même réflexion que Manoe ; c'est les photos, ça a tendance à grossir les chiens.

----------


## duma762000

super les photos et les stars canines aussi ! Ou est Epice ? Je ne le vois pas. ::

----------


## manoe

C'est vrai, Epice n'apparaît sur  aucune photo mais c'était déjà trèèèèèèès compliqué d'arriver à prendre  les 3 loulous en photo ensemble alors avec le matou.....  :: 





Sinon,  je suis infiniment triste aujourd'hui car j'ai appris la mort tragique  du mastin de la famille qui m'a gardé Soda. D'après ce que je sais, la  maman et la soeur de la maîtresse de ce magnifique loulou étaient venues  le garder pendant les vacances de la famille à l'étranger. Par mégarde,  il aurait été laissé enfermé dans une voiture en plein soleil. C'était  le 31 juillet à Aix en Provence, il faisait très chaud ce jour là...
Je  vous remercie par avance de ne pas lancer de polémique sur la  responsabilité/l'irresponsabilité des personnes concernées, cela ne  ferait de toutes façons pas revenir ce pauvre chien... Je voudrais juste  que ceux qui le souhaitent aient une pensée pour lui ce soir, ainsi que  pour sa famille qui n'a pu rentrer encore en France. De mon côté, ce  n'était pas mon chien, je ne l'ai croisé que deux fois mais je pleure  depuis ce matin. Doux géant au coeur si tendre, la destinée ne t'aura  décidément pas fait de cadeau. Après avoir été trainé à l'âge de 6 mois  par une voiture, tu auras au moins connu l'amour d'une famille pendant à  peine deux ans avant que cette p... de destinée ne t'arrache à eux. Et  pourtant, tu n'avais rien fait pour mériter une si atroce fin.  Puisses-tu trouver la paix mon tout beau...
Je vomis l'injustice de la vie

----------


## duma762000

Je suis très triste pour ce pauvre chien. J'ai l'impression que certaines destinées sont inscrites et quoiqu'on essaie de faire on ne réussit pas à les changer. RIP doux géant et une pensée pour sa famille qui doit être si triste.

----------


## lénou

Oh, quelle terrible nouvelle manoe. :: 
J'imagine la douleur de sa famille... 
 :: 
Je pense si régulièrement à la petite Mély, jamais arrivée chez nous, suite à une mort accidentelle en l'absence de sa famille d'accueil et ça me fend encore le coeur... ::  alors je n'ose imaginer pour eux... ::

----------


## manoe

Maltraitance animale....

----------


## duma762000

la vie est dure chez Manoe  ::

----------


## manoe

Pensée pour les hommes mais aussi tous les animaux piégés par les flammes en Grèce..


Je cite the Orphan Pets :

Forests precede civilizations and deserts follow them. 
François-René de Chateaubriand 
The disaster from the wildfires burning all over Greece right now is  unprecedented. I wish I had the words, but I don't. I just don't.

There are no words to describe the devastation. The wildfires all over  Greece, including Athens, the capital, are unprecedented. It feels like  we're living in biblical times. Most of us haven't slept for days,  there's isn't enough time to do everything that needs to be done.  Sometimes it's impossible to drive to the spot and pick an animal that  needs to be brought to safety. Let alone thousands of animals that are  running the risk of being burnt alive. The Save a Greek Stray shelter,  one of my favourite places in the world, had to be evacuated, and  believe me, it was a very difficult task. The fires were just the  beginning of what will be an endless struggle for years to come, to  restore what was lost, to rehome endless animals that are waiting in  makeshift shelters like climate refugees, and to pick up our pieces and  breathe fresh air. To enjoy a calming breeze without the terror that  this breeze might mean a fire reigniting somewhere, anywhere,  everywhere."



Spoiler:

----------


## superdogs

Oui, à chaque incendie, je pense aux malheureux animaux, moi aussi.. pas les médias, manifestement, rarement un mot...

----------


## lénou

Terrible effectivement... ::

----------


## manoe

Soda ?? Sodaaaaa ??!! Où es tuuu ???!!!



Ben quoi,  je suis là... Où est le problème ??

Pfff, pas moyen d'être tranquille dans cette maison...  ::

----------


## duma762000

le lit, le lit, encore le lit .... J'adore les pattes croisées, genre gentleman  ::

----------


## manoe

> J'attends la photo du vacancier les pattes en l'air et le bidon à l'air dans l'attente de son câlin !



A la demande expresse de duma...

----------


## duma762000

on peut dire qu'il est à l'aise, Soda. Plus d'hésitation à aller sur le lit ! Quel coquinou  ::

----------


## manoe

Soda in love  ::

----------


## superdogs

:: ..... Alma doit pas savoir....  ::

----------


## manoe

Je pense qu'il essaie juste de rendre Alma jalouse  :Smile:

----------


## mamandeuna

Des nouvelles du beau Soda Manoe ?

----------


## lénou

Une énorme pensée pour manoe qui a subi une opération à coeur ouvert hier en urgence. Envoyez-lui toutes vos bonnes ondes. ::  Merci ::

----------


## Houitie

Oh mince. Bien sûr on pense à elle !

----------


## mamandeuna

Courage à l'adorable maman de Soda, une amoureuse des animaux et du genre humain

----------


## Alantka

Merci de nous avoir prévenus Lénou. On pense tous bien fort à toi Manoe, plein de bonnes ondes pour un rétablissement rapide suite à cette lourde opération.  ::

----------


## titia20090

Pensées pour toi Manoe! On croise les doigts pour que cette opération soit très vite un simple mauvais souvenir!  ::

----------


## phacélie

On pense fort à toi, manoe, plein de courage à toi pour ton séjour en soins, et de patience aussi pour ta rééducation, ta convalescence jusqu'à ton entier rétablissement. :: 
Des pensées pour ton compagnon, ta maman et Soda bien sûr :: 

Et merci à toi lénou, donne-nous des nouvelles si tu peux, en attendant que manoe le fasse elle-même quand et si elle en a envie.

----------


## duma762000

j envoie toutes mes pensées de réconfort pour ces moments difficiles. J'espère que tout va aller mieux et que la convalescence sera rapide et complète.
 ::

----------


## superdogs

::  Oooh mince ! qu'est ce qui s'est passé ? On devait se voir en décembre, puis pas de nouvelles, et moi, dans la tourmente de mes soucis de chauffage...
Je pensais à elle il y a deux jours, en me disant que j'allais l'appeler, pour se faire de nouveau une ballade... 

MP Lénou

----------


## fredon21

Pleins de pensées positives  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Bon rétablissement Manoe, on t'envoie toutes les bonnes ondes possibles avec ma petite meute.

----------


## lénou

ça y est, manoe est sortie de réa, elle m'a envoyé un message!  :Pom pom girl:  :: Elle est encore sous oxygène, bien entendu, et très faible, mais bien vivante! ::  ::  ::  :: 
Tous avec elle, elle en a terriblement besoin! Merci.  :: 
Manoe est très émue par votre soutien. ::

----------


## Alantka

Le plus dur est derrière elle maintenant. Cargaison de bonnes ondes et de pensées positives !  ::

----------


## Houitie

Merci pour les nouvelles !

----------


## superdogs

J'ai eu des nouvelles de mon côté hier soir ;  :: 

 ::  Bon rétablissement Manoe, j'espère que Soda pourra profiter de ta présence dans les meilleurs délais

----------


## domi

Bon rétablissement et toutes mes pensées  ::

----------


## duma762000

contente d'avoir des nouvelles positives. Bonne convalescence, et pas d'imprudence en voulant sauter les étapes ! En outre les chiens sont de formidables ré éducateurs, quand je m'étais cassé le coude, ils m'avaient bien aidé à récupérer un bras bien droit ("si on tire sur la laisse de toutes nos forces, c'est pour renforcer tes muscles, mama" ) ::

----------


## lénou

Tout doucement mais sûrement... :: 
Par contre manoe reste choquée par cette épreuve brutale.  ::

----------


## superdogs

C'est que c'est un énorme choc psychologique.. Il va lui falloir prendre du temps pour absorber

----------


## Alantka

Il y a de quoi. J'ai moi-même été ébranlée par la nouvelle alors que je ne connais Manoe qu'à travers les aventures de son renardeau, je n'imagine pas ce qu'elle et ses proches traversent en ce moment. Comme dit Superdogs, il faudra du temps. Manoe si tu me lis, je pense bien fort à toi !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et je pense bien sûr à Soda qui doit avoir bien hâte de la retrouver.  ::

----------


## lénou

C'est certain, seul le temps l'aidera à reprendre confiance...
J'ai moi-même était choquée et terriblement perturbée en recevant son message vendredi matin. Puis tout le week-end je n'ai eu que manoe en tête  :: jusqu'au message libérateur.  ::

----------


## manoe

Depuis ma chambre d'hôpital, je viens dire un énorme merci à toutes celles et ceux qui ont eu la gentillesse de penser à moi et m'envoyer via le post de mon Soda un message de soutien. J'ai eu les larmes aux yeux en vous lisant et vous n'imaginez dans doute pas à quel point j'y ai trouvé force et réconfort.Paradoxal de penser que derrière l'anonymat des pseudos et les échanges virtuels d'un forum puisse circuler tant d'humanité...
Du fond de mon coeur tout neuf, MERCI  :: 
Dédicace particulière à lénou, ma bonne fée de Rescue... ::

----------


## Alantka

Merci Manoe d'avoir pris le temps de nous donner de tes nouvelles. Quel soulagement de te lire. Je t'envoie toutes les bonnes ondes qu'il me reste pour que tu puisses traverser une convalescence aussi sereine que possible. Je parie que tu as eu besoin d'un cœur tout neuf pour pouvoir y déposer tout l'amour que tu as pour Aron et Soda et que l'on ressent à travers tes écrits.
Gros câlin virtuel  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Heureuse pour toi Manoe, surtout prends bien soin de toi et surtout patience.... ::

----------


## lénou

Oh, quel bonheur de te lire par ici manoe!  ::

----------


## duma762000

merci Manoe pour ce gentil message qui nous rassure. Une grosse pensée aussi à Soda et à toute la famille qui doivent être encore sous le choc. Bonne convalescence  ::

----------


## danyhu

Bon rétablissement Manoe!  Plein d'ondes positives!

----------


## Houitie

Quel bonheur de te lire. Bon courage pour la convalescence.

----------


## Mam Bo

Bon rétablissement manoe  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Ouff l'opération s'est bien passée  :: 

Beaucoup de force et de repos, tu nous as transmis beaucoup de belles choses à travers tes histoires avec Aaron et Soda, donc oui voilà on a envie que tu te remettes bien pour nous en partager pleins d'autres  ::

----------


## superdogs

Quel plaisir de te lire !! tu le sais, je pense beaucoup à toi, et j'espère que tu te remettras bien mais surtout en prenant ton temps, et que l'on aura de nouveau le plaisir de converser ensemble. 
Des tonnes de pensées et de bisous  ::   ::  ::  ::

----------


## titia20090

Bon rétablissement Manoe! Plein plein plein de bonnes ondes.  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'ai eu Manoe au tél en fin de matinée ; elle va bien, et peut marcher un peu maintenant. Sauf qu'elle doit apprendre à se modérer pour l'instant. 

Soso lui manque, et elle en a encore pour un bon moment de convalescence. 

Tous les petits mots de chacune l'ont énormément touchée. ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Manoe est un roc et va très vite retrouver sa vie d'avant. Avec encore plus d'énergie et de joie de vivre !  ::

----------


## Alantka

Super Superdogs d'avoir pu l'avoir, ça a dû te rassurer. J'imagine comme son Soda doit lui manquer, et je me doute que c'est réciproque. Courage Manoe, c'est une épreuve difficile qui sera bientôt derrière toi, et je te souhaite que ce soit le plus rapidement possible !  ::

----------


## manoe

Coucou a toutes et tous
J'effectue aujourd'hui toute une batterie de tests pour pouvoir envisager une sortie. Rien n'est gagné et si quoi que ce soit a bougé dans la cage thoracique depuis l'intervention, le retour au bloc n'est pas exclu. Mais soyons positif...
Cela dit, quand on me fixe comme objectif de faire à pied le tour du service et que je doive choisir entre parler ou respirer pour y parvenir, c'est juste surrealiste... Le retour à une vie "normale" n'est pas pour demain....
Et surtout, je voudrais dire à tous ceux parmi vous qui sont atteints d'un souffle au cur, par pitie faites vous suivre par des medecins competents car tout ce que j'ai subi aurait pu être évité. Du moins, l'intervention chirurgicale restait incontournable mais pas le risque de passer en urgence vitale en qques secondes sans comprendre ce qui vous arrive. J'étais en danger de mort et je ne le savais pas. J'aurais dû etre en Antarctique en janvier, voyage annulé au dernier moments pour cas de Covid, ce qui m'a sauvé la vie car il est clair que je n'en serais pas rentree vivante. Et même lors de mes simples balades quotidiennes a travers champs avec mon Soso... J'ai eu énormément de chance. Je crois que j'en garderai froid dans le dos pendant encore longtemps. Alors, ne négligez pas vos check up cardios..

----------


## duma762000

très contente de te lire, Manoe.  Tu as eu beaucoup de chance en fait. Effectivement quelquefois on peste quand on est obligé d'annuler un projet qui nous tient à coeur mais on s'aperçoit après que c'était une bonne chose.
Je me souviens qu'une année on devait aller au Canada et on a dû annuler au dernier moment. Le jour où on aurait dû décoller il y a eu un court circuit à la maison avec un début d'incendie maîtrisé tout de suite car on était présent. Sinon plus de maison ....
Je plussoie sur les examens médicaux, il n'y a pas d'âge pour tomber malade, contrairement à la tendance sociétale qui considère que seul(e)s les plus de 30 ans peuvent être atteint(e)s (se référer aux consignes pour le Covid par exemple).
Sois patiente, reprends des forces, et tout rentrera dans l'ordre, même si cela prend plusieurs semaines ou mois. Rappelle toi quand tu pleurais Aron, tu croyais que plus jamais tu aimerais un chien, cela a pris du temps, et maintenant tu as Soda. Ce sera pareil pour ta santé, à condition d'être raisonnable et de suivre les prescriptions.
A bientôt pour de bonnes nouvelles.

----------


## Mam Bo

C'est très vrai Manoe. J'ai une amie qui a eu un accident similaire et qui ne s'en est pas sortie. À 36 ans  ::  personne n'a pris ses symptômes au sérieux.
Prends bien soin de toi  ::

----------


## lénou

Sortie demain! ::  ::  ::

----------


## manoe

Sortie hier... Mélange de joie indescriptible d'être hors contexte hospitalier mais aussi de terreur incontrôlable de ne plus être dans le cocon rassurant de la chambre avec la surveillance telemetrique permanente...Reste aussi et surtout à digérer psychologiquement ce qui s'est assimilé pour moi à un traumatisme et à accepter cette cicatrice qui me barre le thorax...
Je devrais partir pour 3 semaines de rééducation dès demain sur Rennes... 
Ce n'est pas demain que je reverrai mon Soda qui me manque infiniment....

----------


## POLKA67

Manoe fais-toi suivre quand tu pourras par un psychologue, vaut mieux évacuer au début que subir le contrecoup plus tard.
Tu as beaucoup de chance d'aller dans un centre de rééducation à Rennes, tu seras à nouveau bien entouré.

----------


## manoe

Tu as parfaitement raison Polka, le suivi psy me semble aussi essentiel que le medical au regard de ce que j'ai vécu, et j'en ressens l'immense besoin.
Finalement, pas de place à Rennes immédiatement pour la reeducation mais mon compagnon (qui habite Toulon) a pu m'en obtenir une à Hyeres dans qques jours. Donc je rejoins la Paca avec lui vendredi apres deux jours de repos. Heureusement qu'il était là, il a tout géré et a tout fait pour moi. Là encore, je mesure l'énorme chance que j'ai eu depuis le début... oui vraiment, je ne sais comment la nommer, petite etoile ou ange gardien, mais je ne peux nier que "quelque chose" a veillé sur moi....

----------


## phacélie

Je ne pensais vraiment pas qu'on puisse sortir aussi vite de l'hôpital après une telle opération, ta terreur est bien compréhensible.
Et ta joie aussi l'est, c'est pas drôle d'être hospitalisée et si tu es déjà sortie ça veut dire non seulement que tu es en vie mais également que tout s'est bien passé.  :: 

J'imagine que tu vas rencontrer d'autres personnes avec plus ou moins les mêmes traumatismes que toi en rééducation, que vous allez pouvoir aussi vous soutenir mutuellement.
Et puis, tu vas reprendre des forces, tu pourras mieux profiter des retrouvailles avec Soda. ::

----------


## manoe

D'accord avec toi phacelie  :: 
Pour la suite, on m'a dit que je ne devrais pas retrouver une vie "normale" avant au moins 3 mois. Il faut maintenant intégrer au quotidien de vivre "au ralenti"... De toutes façons, la fatigue est telle qu'il est difficile de faire grand chose. Marcher 300 m par jour est mon objectif, tout comme soutenir une conversation mais sans forcer au risque d'etre vite essoufflée... J'ai hâte de partager les expériences de patients ayant vécu la même chose, cela ne pourra que m'aider à accepter...
Wait & see....

----------


## duma762000

C est un grand pas (au figuré) d'être sortie de l'hôpital même si effectivement tu étais rassurée d'être monitorée 24/24 au cas où. Cependant si les médecins t'ont laissée sortir et sans te coller des senseurs partout c'est qu'ils savent que le travail a été fait et bien fait. 
Quant à la rééducation elle prendra le temps nécessaire qui change selon les patient(e)s - le mot est très explicite - Tu es dynamique et volontaire, d'après ce que je devine à travers tes écrits, tu avanceras peut être plus vite que tu le croies. Et même si ce n'est pas le cas, l'objectif c'est de guérir, redevenir comme tu étais, et même mieux puisque tu n'as plus cette épée de Damoclès que tu ignorais d'ailleurs.
Bon courage car au début c'est vrai, la rééducation est pénible mais peu à peu ça devient plus facile. Ne panique pas si quelquefois tu as l'impression de régresser ou de stagner, ça se produit dans tous les apprentissages, y compris dans nos relations avec nos toutous adoptés.  Haut les coeurs (tout neufs  :: )

----------


## superdogs

> D'accord avec toi phacelie 
> Pour la suite, on m'a dit que je ne devrais pas retrouver une vie "normale" avant au moins 3 mois. *Il faut maintenant intégrer au quotidien de vivre "au ralenti"... De toutes façons, la fatigue est telle qu'il est difficile de faire grand chose. Marcher 300 m par jour est mon objectif, tout comme soutenir une conversation mais sans forcer au risque d'etre vite essoufflée...* J'ai hâte de partager les expériences de patients ayant vécu la même chose, cela ne pourra que m'aider à accepter...
> Wait & see....



Prends le temps de laisser ton psychisme admettre ce qui s'est passé ; tu as été très bien prise en charge, tu es sortie d'affaire, tu es très bien entourée, Soso est entre de bonnes mains, et si nécessaire, je te renouvelle ma proposition de le prendre à la maison avec mes loulous, Alma en sera folle de joie !!  :: 

Ce qui peut te paraitre difficile aujourd'hui, le sera de moins en moins jour après jour... c'est le principe de la convalescence, à la condition de ne pas vouloir aller plus vite, trop vite. Une marche après l'autre...

Je te souhaite de la patience, de la volonté et de l'optimisme, tout viendra en son temps...

 ::

----------


## manoe

Merci duma et Superdogs pour vos adorables messages pleins de bon sens et d'encouragement  :: 
Vous savez, intellectuellement j'ai intégré tout ce que vous exprimez mais quand je me sens particulièrement fatiguée et essoufflée comme c'est d'ailleurs le cas aujourd'hui, la terreur me sumerge et avec elle les images de ce que j'ai vécu defilent en boucle sans que je puisse les court-cicuiter. Le retentissement psychologique est pour moi le + difficile car physiquement la douleur est insignifiante passé les 2 premiers jours en rea.  Hallucinant quand on pense à la lourdeur de l'intervention...
Enfin, à  chaque jour suffit sa peine....
@ Superdogs, merci pour mon Soso, tu es adorable et cela me touche bcp. Pour le moment, maman le garde et j'ai 2 à 3 personnes qui viennent me le promener de temps en temps. Mais s'il arrivait quoi que ce soit à maman, je n'exclus pas de te solliciter et avoir cette solution de secours me rasserene énormément.  Gros, gros merci à toi  ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Bon rétablissement

----------


## duma762000

répète toi en boucle que tu étais plus en danger avant l'intervention, même et parce que tu l'ignorais.
A chaque fois que la peur essaie de t'envahir, dis le à haute voix ou écris le (car je sais que tu es une "femme de plume". Le danger est passé, la peur est rétrospective et elle va finir par disparaître au fur et à mesure que les jours, les semaines et les mois vont passer.
En outre tu as la chance d'avoir compris, avant qu'il ne soit trop tard, que notre corps, aussi solide soit-il, doit être écouté et chouchouté malgré la vie et la société qui veut toujours aller plus vite et plus loin.
Bon courage au soleil de Toulon. Rien que le bleu du ciel va te remonter le moral. ::

----------


## superdogs

Comme tu le dis, Manoe, à chaque jour suffit sa peine. Chaque jour passé est une victoire sur ce qui aurait pû être, et chaque jour passé t'amène tout doucement vers demain. *Tu as été soignée ! tu as été opérée, le danger est écarté !

*Duma a raison ta peur est rétrospective*,* mais compréhensible. Toi qui connait l'histoire par le menu, tu sais que j'ai pendant plusieurs jours été angoissée après ma nuit d'horreur avec ma chaudière ! j'imagine combien pour toi, ce doit être difficile d'oublier.. mais ça va le faire, il faut juste laisser le temps agir, et tenter de penser à demain, aux retrouvailles avec ta maman et ton Soso...Demain, la côte d'azur... bon, ce n'est pas l'Antarctique... ok ok...!! *



*

----------


## duma762000

c est beaucoup plus chaud !  ::

----------


## titia20090

Je ne te connais qu'à travers ce post que je suis depuis le début Manoe, mais je continue à penser fort fort à toi et à t'envoyer plein d'ondes positives pour que les retentissements psychologiques soient un peu plus faciles à gérer chaque jour. 

C'est pas rien ce que t'es arrivé. Sans compter que ça nous rappelle à toute que la vie est précieuse et peut basculer du jour au lendemain… 

Ton histoire d'Antarctique dont tu ne serais pas revenue m'a donné froid dans le dos, mais je me plais à penser que ton ange là-haut a veillé sur toi au bon moment. 

Je te souhaite fort fort fort de réussir à apaiser tes angoisses, qui sont évidemment parfaitement légitimes au vu de ce que tu viens de traverser!  ::

----------


## phacélie

J'espère que tu respires mieux aujourd'hui et que tu fais bon voyage.  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci à toutes, vous êtes des amours  ::   J'ai les larmes aux yeux de lire vos messages...
J'écrirai + longuement demain. Pour le moment, je suis à l'aeroport de Nantes où j'attends mon vol pour Marseille. 
Entre 2 crises d'angoisse, je souffre énormément depuis hier. Même le Tramadol ne me soulage pas bcp... Heureusement que mon ami est là et prend tout en charge car je suis un boulet...
Amitiés très sincères à toutes et encore mille fois merci pour vos soutiens et encouragements très précieux pour moi  ::

----------


## Alantka

Manoe tu viens de vivre une épreuve vraiment difficile, aussi bien psychologiquement que physiquement, et c'est vraiment très rassurant de lire que tu es bien entourée et que ton louloup est entre de bonnes mains  ::  Tu n'es absolument pas un boulet, tu as été forte trop longtemps et ton p'tit coeur a besoin de repos. Il faudra du temps pour te remettre de tout cela, mais pour l'instant, essaie de te concentrer sur le positif provoqué par chaque petit pas en avant. Je sais que c'est plus facile à dire qu'à faire, mais tu as tout RESCUE qui t'envoie un tas d'ondes positives derrière toi  ::  J'espère que tes douleurs et tes angoisses vont s'apaiser petit à petit, c'est encore un dur moment à passer que celui de la reconstruction, mais on sait tous que tu ne manques pas de courage. Plein de câlinous virtuels et de pensées  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je me plais à penser que ton ange là-haut a veillé sur toi au bon moment.


Sûrement un ange à quatre pattes et au pelage noir...  ::

----------


## manoe

Ouf, arrivée à destination...  :: 
Alantka, ton si gentil message me touche en plein coeur... ::

----------


## phacélie

Comment vas-tu manoe, tu es à Hyères maintenant ?

----------


## superdogs

Reçue de Manoe, rien que pour me narguer !!  ::  le soleil ....

  ::

----------


## nat34

Et de quoi faire une bonne cure de vitamines !

----------


## manoe

C'est gentil de demander phacelie  :: Je commence la rééducation à Hyères demain pour 3 semaines. J'espère vraiment que cela me permettra de progresser à tous niveaux. Physiquement d'abord, en retrouvant une plus grande capacité respiratoire, énergie car la fatigue est très invalidante, et autonomie. Moi qui étais très active, j'accepte très mal d'être dépendante, surtout pour des gestes tellement anodins du quotidien comme parfois m'habiller, me coiffer, soulever une casserole... Surréaliste !!...
Et aussi psychologiquement car à la moindre palpitation, je revis avec angoisse les secondes où ma vie a basculé et tout le tourbillon dans lequel j'ai été entraînée ensuite. Un medecin que j'ai dû consulter hier dans le cadre du protocole de sortie d'hôpital me demandait si j'avais eu peur. En fait, sur le moment, j'ai bien sûr eu peur car je ne comprenais pas ce qui m'arrivait mais je ne réalisais vraiment pas que j'étais en urgence vitale. C'est à posteriori que j'ai intégré avoir frôlé la mort et aujourd'hui cela me glace le sang. Le medecin d'hier m'a redit à quel point j'avais eu de la chance et que "mon heure n'était pas arrivée". Ces mots me terrifient maintenant... Je me croyais invincible, tellement forte, presque immortelle. Je n'avais pas compris que tout pouvait s'arrêter en quelques secondes, pas pour moi en tous cas, pas déjà... Je regarde encore cette longue cicatrice qui me traverse le thorax en me demandant si tout ceci est bien réel...
Je me demande aussi si "on" m'a donné une 2e chance, c'est peut-être pour que je saisisse l'opportunité de changer quelque chose à ma vie, à mon comportement, que je "m'améliore" (?).... Bref, grosse crise existentielle et de remise en question... Tous mes repères, mes croyances, mes certitudes sont chamboulés. Difficile même d'exprimer clairement tout ce qui se passe dans ma tête...
Mon Soda me manque énormément mais d'un autre côté, je serais incapable de m'occuper de lui et je devrais même peut-être rester à  distance tant je dois faire attention à tous mes mouvements. J'ai pu le voir "en live" via Whatsapp. Grosse émotion mais quel bonheur de voir mon rouquin... :: 
J'essaierai d'envoyer des photos du centre de rééducation, apparemment situé dans un parc avec peut-être vue mer. Superdogs a effectivement eu la primeur du soleil de la Paca mais je ne suis pas sûre que les 18 du Var soient suffisants à la faire sortir de son hypothermie congénitale... ::

----------


## duma762000

lorsqu'on est confronté à la mort, que ce soit pour nous même ou de quelqu'un de très proche qu'on considérait comme inaltérable, on ne peut plus vivre "comme avant". Qu'on le veuille ou non, nous changeons profondément, peut être inconsciemment au début mais très vite on s'aperçoit qu'on ne réagit plus "comme avant". On veut du solide, du réel, du sens à la vie, loin de la superficialité de la société moderne, des relations qui n'en sont pas mais qu'on accepte de peur d'être isolé, pas dans la tendance etc...
Pour l'instant Manoe, ta vie est comme une balance qu'on a chargée brutalement et qui cherche à reprendre son équilibre. Tout cela reviendra mais il faut du temps, beaucoup de temps, avec de l'espoir, des doutes, des peurs et de la joie, une immense joie d'être là, de profiter du soleil, de la chaleur, du ciel bleu, de l'amour de ceux qui nous entourent (humain ou canin ou félin etc...) Effectivement je pense que ta vision de la vie va changer, mais tout de suite l'urgence et ton seul but est de récupérer tes forces physiques. Peu à peu, au fur et à mesure de tes progrès en rééducation, tes forces mentales suivront et tu trouveras la réponse : quel sens donner à ma vie maintenant que j'ai eu une seconde chance ? Chose que malheureusement tout le monde n'a pas, il ne faudra pas la gâcher en ressassant ce qui est arrivé, aurait pu arriver mais la savourer et en profiter chaque seconde, chaque minute.
Bon courage pour les jours à venir et pas de panique s'il y a des jours où tu croiras ne pas y arriver, c'est normal : toute progression s'accompagne de régression temporaire. Voilà c'était ma séance psy de la semaine  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci duma pour tes paroles pleines de bon sens, comme d'habitude  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Bizarre d'être à Hyeres pour mieux appréhender demain, enfin tant que ça marche c'est tout ce qui compte  ::

----------


## superdogs

Je passe rapidement, pour dire que Manoe a commencé sa rééducation, avec une vue magnifique de sa chambre d'hôpital.

----------


## Liolia

Je decouvre ces nouvelles, bon courage Manoe pour ta rééducation. Tu as semble-t-il toutes les raisons de prendre soin de toi avec un entourage aussi attentif et soda bien sûr! J'espère que cette étape va passer vite pour toi.

----------


## phacélie

Quoi de mieux qu’une vue magnifique pour faire du bien au moral dès qu’on ouvre l’oeil le matin  :Smile: 


Quoi de plus normal pour maintenant après un tel évènement de ne pas être, physiquement et d’un point de vue psychologique aussi, comment avant qu’il n’arrive.


Si je peux me permettre, et sans prétendre que ce soit simple, je crois qu’il vaudrait mieux que tu le considères  comme un (nouveau) point de départ, que tu évites de te comparer avec avant pour envisager chaque nouveau jour et chaque progrès aussi petit soit-il avec autant de joie et d’optimisme que possible.


Mais oui, tu vas progresser, la rééducation c’est fait pour, bon courage  ::

----------


## manoe

C'est vrai Phacelie, cette vue superbe dont je bénéficie a été immédiatement un réconfort, et je peux rester des heures devant la baie vitrée, voire sur le balcon dont je bénéficie. J'ai bcp de chance d'ailleurs car toutes les chambres ne bénéficient pas de la même configuration. Et puis, être dans un chambre individuelle me permet ENFIN de pouvoir me reposer, ce qui m'a été totalement impossible et particulièrement éprouvant nerveusement à Rennes.
Et tu as parfaitement raison, comparer ma vie d'aujourd'hui avec celle d'"avant" ne peut être que source de découragement, ce qui a été le cas lors des 1eres séances de kiné. Constater par exemple que des mouvements simplissimes et de très faible amplitude  soient douloureux, difficiles et m'essoufflent moi qui ai toujours été dans la performance et le dépassement physique m'a fait mesurer à quel point je suis diminuee. Tout le monde s'accorde à me dire que je retrouverai toutes mes capacités mais je mesure combien la route est longue devant moi. 
Souvent, je me dis que je vais me réveiller et que tout ceci n'aura été qu'un mauvais rêvé mais cette p... de cicatrice est toujours là qui me rappelle à la réalité, tout comme ce souffle court qui m'empêche même de parler trop longtemps. J'ai perdu tous mes repères car je ne me reconnais pas. Ce corps souffrant et fragile, ce n'est pas MOI. 
Je sais qu'il me faudra accepter mais pour le moment, je suis toujours dans le refus de ce qui s'est passé et surtout la panique totale que tout recommence. J'ai pris conscience que j'etais mortelle moi qui me croyais si forte, que je ne maitrisais finalement pas ce corps qui m'a lâché et que je croyais dompter par ma seule volonté...

Pardon pour le pavé, comme toujours l'ecriture est pour moi libératrice...
Et mille mercis a tous ceux qui me témoignent soutien et encouragements  ::

----------


## superdogs

Bonjour Manoe,

Tu sais que je suis toute proche de toi par la pensée. Je pensais te passer un petit coup de fil en fin de matinée, je vais tenter ma chance, peut-^tre moins de soins le dimanche. 

Chaque épreuve de notre vie est source de doutes, d'interrogations, de remises en question, de découvertes de nouvelles ressources dont on ignorait même jusqu'à l'existence...

Pour certains celà passe par des crises professionnelles, ou familiales, par un deuil douloureux, peu importe, le résultat est souvent une modification profonde et pérenne de sa vision du monde, de la vie, de soi-même.

Te concernant, c'est malheureusement cette épreuve que tu traverses qui va te révéler, je n'en doute pas, des facettes encore inconnues de ta personnalité.

C'est douloureux, c'est perturbant, c'est parfois incompréhensible, mais je t'assure qu'une fois arrivé au bout du chemin, on se retourne, et en voyant le chemin parcouru, on se dit "waooh, j'ai réussi à faire ça, moi ?!!!", et on s'en sent tellement fort. 

Pas la force physique, qui n'est qu'une capacité corporelle plus ou moins bien distribuée, mais la force mentale. 

De celles qui aident à avancer, qui donnent la certitude que rien ou presque ne pourra plus nous toucher comme auparavant, qu'on a traversé le pire qui pourrait nous arriver.

 Le pire, ce n'est pas la même chose pour tout le monde. Tu parles de ton corps que tu croyais invincible, pour d'autres, c'est le travail qu'ils croyaient être toute leur vie.. Tu comprends ce que je veux dire.

A chaque jour suffit sa peine ; je vais te dire un truc qui va peut-être t'agacer, mais garde quelque part dans tes pensées, le fameux "carpe diem", sans chercher à regarder hier, sans chercher à espérer demain. Ce que tu as réussi aujourd'hui, c'est ta petite victoire quotidienne, ton petit cadeau que tu te fais à toi-m^me... 

C'est une bonne chose qu'on te dise que tu récupéreras l'ensemble de tes facultés. Accroche toi à ces paroles, qui sont celles de spécialistes. Et vis chaque jour comme une petite étape sur la route, bien qu'elle te paraisse interminable. 

Toutes mes pensées, et des  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci pour ce très beau et juste message superdogs, et merci aussi pour ton appel  ::   ::

----------


## Mirko78

Parfois on a apprend à faire les choses différemment et ça les rend encore plus belles.

Cela étant je te souhaite de retrouver toutes tes capacités et peut-être d'en développer de nouvelles.

Bon je suis pas doué, je vais mettre des photos de chiens, ça ça remonte toujours le moral  :: 



Quand tu retrouveras Soda tu pourras lui montrer y a 3 fifilles dessus  ::

----------


## manoe

Trop belles les filles !!!....  :: 
Tu as raison mirko, rien de tel pour me booster que les images de 4 pattes  :: 
Tellement hâte de retrouver mon rouquin, même si ce n'est pas pour demain. Aux dernières nouvelles, ma grosse patate de canapé mange et dort, et ne semble pas perturbé par mon absence. Quelle ingratitude...  :: 

Edit : pardon mirko, grand merci évidemment pour tes photos  ::

----------


## Houitie

Un petit message pour te dire que je pense à toi Manoe.  
Tu sais notre corps est capable de choses fantastiques et je te souhaite de vite récupérer!
Des photos de 4 pattes pour te remonter le moral. 



 


Voilà tu as toute la famille!

----------


## manoe

Grand merci à toi Houitie  :: 
Et super gentil de partager avec moi ces images de ta bien jolie famille  :: 
Tu ne dois pas t'ennuyer avec tout ce petit monde  ::

----------


## superdogs

Petite conversation du dimanche avec Manoe : ça va mieux, bien mieux, même si elle trouve encore que le bout de la route est longue. Tellement mieux qu'elle a eu une permission de sortie pour tout le week-end, et a quitté l'hôpital pour profiter de 2 jours de liberté.

Tellement bonne élève que les séances de kiné respiratoire et fonctionnelle vont augmenter en intensité. 

Psychologiquement, c'est encore difficile à vivre.

N'empêche, on a bien rigolé toutes les deux, et si Manoe revient sur notre région comme elle le pense, on se verra sûrement au mois de mai.

On pense à toi  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Manoe je découvre les derniers échanges, n'oublie pas séances psychologue/psychiatre, il faut évacuer la crainte, l'angoisse de ce qui s'est passé pour libérer ton subconscient.
Et pour le reste pas à pas, tu vas te retrouver physiquement même s'il faudra sans doute quelques mois voire 1 an environ.
Chouchoute toi un max en attendant !
Bon courage

----------


## duma762000

bravo Manoe. Bon courage pour la suite

----------


## manoe

Merci à vous  :: 
Comme je l'ai dit à Superdogs, les journées se suivent, rythmées par les examens médicaux, séances de rééducation et repas... J'ai toujours eu la fâcheuse tendance à me fixer des objectifs souvent trop ambitieux mais cette fois-ci, j'ai réalisé (à mes depens d'ailleurs) que je devais apprendre la modération car vouloir progresser trop vite était contre productif. En tous cas, après une semaine de rééducation, je ne peux que constater les progrès accomplis. Pouvoir à nouveau soutenir une conversation téléphonique sans m'essouffler (superdogs en a d'ailleurs eu la primeur  :: ),  marcher d'un pas un peu assuré, cela peut paraître certes tellement dérisoire mais c'est pour moi une évolution de taille. Cela dit, je mesure aussi le chemin qu'il reste à parcourir avant de retrouver un semblant de normalité... Enfin, le programme de rééducation va aller crescendo et j'espère que les progrès iront de pair. 
J'aimerais faire également travailler aussi mes neurones mais ne parviens pas à me concentrer sur un livre pour le moment. Et puis, et surtout devrais-je dire, je fais l'apprentissage de la résilience...
Sinon  mercredi a été une journée particulièrement difficile car il y avait un mois jour pour jour que mon coeur avait lâché et j'ai revécu en boucle ces moments d'horreur sans pouvoir m'en détacher. J'ai même eu l'impression de ressentir les mêmes malaises et l'angoisse m'a paralysée à nouveau. Je pense qu'il me faudra du temps et de l'aide (tu as parfaitement raison sur ce point Polka) pour dépasser ce traumatisme.

Sinon, comme toujours, ma thérapie c'est d'écrire....


Jour après jour, réapprendre... A respirer, à parler, à bouger...  Se réapproprier un corps qu'on ne reconnaît plus... Comptabiliser les petites victoires comme à l'hôpital le premier jour sans oxygène, puis sans peace maker, première douche seule..., et aujourd'hui marcher quelques dizaines ou centaines de mètres plus loin que la veille, mais avancer, progresser, toujours plus. Surtout ne pas se retourner mais regarder devant...
Essayer d'occulter les jours "sans" où le souffle redevient court, où la fatigue anhile toute volonté, et que l'objectif semble irrealisable. Surtout ne pas se retourner et regarder devant... 
Et par-dessus tout, travailler sans relâche à reprendre confiance, mobiliser toute son énergie pour croire, en soi, en les autres, à un lendemain. Chasser le souvenir glaçant de la mort qui a été si proche... Surtout ne pas se retourner et regarder devant...
Cicatriser, la chair comme l'esprit... Surtout ne pas se retourner et regarder devant...
Vivre. Revivre à nouveau même si plus rien ne saura être comme avant, à commencer par le regard qu'on pose sur soi et l'existence. Devenir humble, remercier d'être en vie, d'avoir eu une seconde chance, et chercher comment être digne de ce cadeau inestimable...

----------


## phacélie

Tu sembles déjà avoir fait bien des progrès, c'est super !

Tu ne nous rien des autres personnes en rééducation avec toi, vous n'échangez pas un peu ?
Pas de psy sur place ?

Écrire, c'est aussi faire travailler ses neurones  :: 
Tiens, un petit jeu avec un chien à retrouver dans de belles images, pour peut-être les faire un peu travailler aussi, mais surtout pour te changer un peu les idées : http://www.letsfindmomo.com

 ::

----------


## superdogs

J'ai fait 30 photos pour trouver Momo, pas toujours facile, il se dissimule bien !

----------


## manoe

> Tu ne nous rien des autres personnes en rééducation avec toi, vous n'échangez pas un peu ?
> Pas de psy sur place ?


En fait, les échanges sont assez superficiels entre patients. On se croise bien sûr aux séances de rééducation mais il n'y a pas vraiment de partage d'expériences. Ceux avec qui j'ai pu parler un peu ont eu une toute autre experience que la mienne car leur intervention était programmée et non en urgence. Cela dit, je vois aussi certains résidents qui ont apparemment des pathologies très lourdes ou sont très affaiblis ce qui me permet de relativiser sur mon propre sort en prenant conscience de toute la souffrance qui m'entoure.
Quant au psy, il n'y a que des psychologues mais pas des psychiatres et celui que j'ai vu à Rennes me me donne pas envie de renouveler l'expérience...

Sinon, amusant ton jeu phacelie  ::    Avec les 1eres photos, je me suis dit "trop facile" mais comme superdogs, j'ai dû chercher un peu plus sur d'autres !

----------


## Mirko78

Find So-so, bon d'accord c'est plus facile mais faut y aller doucement  ::

----------


## manoe

::   ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Juste un passage en coup de vent pour saluer Manoe et Soda  !  ::

----------


## Tengri

Manoe, je ne venais plus sur le forum depuis de nombreux mois et je n'étais pas au courant pour ton opération, je t'envoie beaucoup de bonnes ondes pour ton rétablissement (physique et moral !). Avec une photo de Friska, sereine (c'était avant sa blessure à la papatte) :

----------


## manoe

Merci mamandeuna et tengri, c'est vraiment très sympa à vous  :: 
Et merci pour la photo de la toujours aussi belle Friska tengri  ::  
Qu'est il arrivé à sa patte ?? Je ne suis plus très à jour des news du forum...

----------


## Tengri

> Merci mamandeuna et tengri, c'est vraiment très sympa à vous 
> Et merci pour la photo de la toujours aussi belle Friska tengri  
> Qu'est il arrivé à sa patte ?? Je ne suis plus très à jour des news du forum...


Une rupture des ligaments croisés (oui, comme les footballeurs), mais c'est en voie de rétablissement.
Courage pour tout !!

----------


## manoe

Ah oui, c'est vrai, je me souviens. Tu hésitais bcp à la faire opérer et cherchais une alternative. Pardon, j'avais zappé...
Quelle que soit l'option que tu as choisie, j'espère que la belle Friska va le mieux possible  ::

----------


## manoe

Photo reçue de mon rouquin qui me manque tant... Le cadre est toujours le même, canapé, coussin ou lit, de même que la position allongée... Comme monsieur semblait prendre du poids (pas étonnant vu son activité quotidienne), j'ai demandé à ma maman de réduire sa ration de croquettes en la compensant par des courgettes et haricots verts mais il paraît qu'il ne quitte plus la cuisine des yeux et pleure doucement en suivant ma mère tant qu'elle ne lui a pas donné son repas...

----------


## phacélie

::  
Le pauuuvre, il n'a pas un ou une pet-sitter qui vient le promener pour qu'il fasse un peu plus d'exercice ?

Une telle bouille à bisous, je comprends qu'il te manque.
Sortie pour le week-end cette semaine aussi, manoe ?

----------


## manoe

Oui, un voisin le promène tous les deux jours mais il paraît qu'il ne fait pas preuve d'un enthousiasme délirant  :: 
Effectivement phacelie, permission du week-end, enfin plutôt une grosse journee puisque nous sommes autorisés du samedi 10h au dimanche 18h. Mais cela change agréablement les idees

----------


## superdogs

Je te laisse en profiter Manoe  ::  , en te souhaitant une meilleure météo qu'ici... enfin de la pluie, il en faut ! ça faisait bien longtemps...
 ::

----------


## manoe

Tu n'as rien à m'envier côté meteo, moins de pluie que dans le Berry mais bcp de vent et un ressenti de 6. Tu ne serais pas + réchauffée  ::

----------


## manoe

Sortie demain... Tout se remet en place peu à peu mais s'agissant d'une intervention très invasive, il faut du temps pour que les tissus profonds qui ont été lésés durant l'acte chirurgical se régénèrent. Cela dit, je ne peux que mesurer les progrès accomplis depuis mon entrée en rééducation 4 semaines plus tôt, ce qui me fait envisager le futur un peu plus sereinement. L'avenir est d'ailleurs quotidiennement dans mes pensées et je pense très sérieusement à un changement de vie car je prends conscience de façon aiguë de la fragilité de l'existence, et fais la part entre l'essentiel et l'accessoire...
Mon rouquin me manque mais je ne pourrais de toutes façons pas encore le gérer avant quelques semaines. J'espère qu'il ne m'aura pas oubliée...  A très vite mon Sodamour  ::

----------


## superdogs

Mais non, il ne t'aura pas oubliée.... on parie quoi ? Un nonosss ?
 ::

----------


## duma762000

bonnes nouvelles Manoe. Attention à ne pas vouloir en faire trop, trop vite
Non Soda ne va pas t'oublier, peut être bouder un peu "qui c'est celle-là, je la connais, je crois mais bon si elle croit que je vais lui faire des mamours tout de suite, ben non elle avait qu'à pas m'abandonner.... Bon je n'en peux plus, tant pis pour mon ego, Ouah je t aime !"

----------


## manoe

> Mais non, il ne t'aura pas oubliée.... on parie quoi ? Un nonosss ?


Non, deux. Si je perds je pourrai les donner à Gringo et Alma  :: 





> bonnes nouvelles Manoe. Attention à ne pas vouloir en faire trop, trop vite


Aucun risque duma, j'ai compris la leçon. De toutes façons, le corps te rappelle très vite à l'ordre. Et puis, j'ai encore aussi tellement peur à l'idée de me retrouver hors de tout environnement medical si rassurant que je risque plus d'en faire pas assez que trop.
Quant à Soso, j'en rêve du "ouah je t'aime"....

----------


## phacélie

Remuement de popotin et apaisant partage de canapé à l'horizon !  :Big Grin:

----------


## manoe

Encore 6 semaines avant de retrouver Sodamour... Mais je devrais alors vraisemblablement être capable de promener à nouveau mon renardeau. Cette perspective me remplit d'une joie immense  ::

----------


## Alantka

J'ai tellement hâte pour vous deux que vous puissiez vous retrouver  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci Alantka, tu es un amour  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Coucou Manoe !
Heureuse que tu ailles mieux. Nul doute que Soda soit heureux de te revoir. Bon, effectivement tu risques fort de retrouver une patate de canapé, amoureux des cuisines, mais bon, être entouré d'amour le rend sensible au plus important, le confort, la bonne pitance, et les câlins (j'ai résumé Titus là...)

----------


## superdogs

Hello Manoe ! Comment te sens-tu, maintenant que la quille est arrivée ; retrouves-tu peu à peu tes habitudes, avec bonheur et sans appréhension y'a pas de raison, n'oublie pas....

Je te proposerai bien un passage à la maison, mais c'est peut-être un peu tôt pour toi, pourtant, le jardin se pare peu à peu de ses plus belles couleurs, et le potager est prêt à accueillir de nouveaux pensionnaires pour cette saison...

On avait parlé de mai, je suis toujours open  :: 

Te fais des  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci de ton petit coucou Superdogs  :: 
En fait, je suis totalement déphasée. J'ai été emportée dans un tel tourbillon depuis presque 2 mois que je ne réalise plus très bien où j'en suis. Et puis, j'avais trouvé une routine très sécurisante durant ces 4 dernières semaines où les journées etaient rythmées par les séances de rééducation. Et aujourd'hui, je me retrouve plongée de plein fouet dans la "vraie vie" sans trop savoir comment gérer et reprendre des habitudes car je peux certes mener une existence quasi "normale" mais dois aussi faire encore tellement attention à mes gestes, mes efforts, etc... La peur est aussi toujours là, bien tapie mais si vite prête à sourdre.  Enfin, rien de comparable avec les crises d'angoisse au sortir de l'hôpital, et en cela la rééducation m'a énormément aidée. Sinon, je crois que je serais restée terrée chez moi sans plus oser sortir à l'affût du moindre essoufflement ou palpitation.
Je reste à Toulon tout le mois d'avril mais avec grand plaisir pour des retrouvailles en mai comme nous l'avions évoqué  :: 
Je m'interpelle également sur la possible responsabilité du vaccin anti Covid dans ce qui m'est arrivé. J'ai en effet eu connaissance la semaine passée de deux patients ayant développé une insuffisance cardiaque dans les 2 jours ayant suivi le 3e rappel avec plastie chirurgicale de la valve mitrale comme moi. Pour ce qui me concerne, le lien de cause à effet n'est pas aussi clairement mis en évidence mais j'avais noté des essoufflements anormaux intermittents depuis 6 à 8 mois, soit concomitamment avec les vaccins. Je pense que je n'aurai jamais d'explications mais suis devenue maintenant très réticente à l'idee de faire pratiquer un 4e rappel.


Sinon, petites news du jour de Soso qui a ete terrorisé hier soir suite à la présence d'une grosse mouche...  ::

----------


## duma762000

::  pauvre Soda, il a besoin de sa maman pour être protégé ....

----------


## Mirko78

Quand une mouche s'approche d'un Soda c'est bon ni pour lui ni pour elle  :: 

Forcément tout ça te crée une sacrée crise existentielle, il va te falloir du temps et du courage pour trouver l'équilibre entre ces deux mondes, mais qui doivent sûrement pouvoir coexister pour que la vie te redevienne totalement plaisante. 

Ça fait une belle phrase style maître Soda, je m'épate parfois  :: 

Bref continue à bien prendre soin de toi, tu vas sûrement trouver une nouvelle voie pour mener ta vie comme tu le souhaites, y en a tellement mais ça prend souvent du temps pour les trouver.

----------


## superdogs

Tôt ce matin, avec le changement d'heure, je ne peux pas mieux dire que Mirko ! qui a tout résumé dans sa dernière phrase.
Prends le temps, et profite ! le printemps est là, aube d'une nouvelle vie.
 ::

----------


## manoe

Marché 1h30 en non stop seule, certes sans dénivelé et à un rythme moins soutenu que je l'aurais fait "avant", mais ce fût pour moi une grande victoire, surtout quand je me remémore mes premiers pas dans les couloirs de l'hôpital, et même voici encore seulement 2 semaines...
Il ne manquait que Sodamour à mes côtés. A propos du rouquin, aujourd'hui c'est la présence inopinée d'un chaton dans le jardin qui l'a effrayé... Non mais quelle chochotte..
 ::

----------


## duma762000

je crois qu'il a compris qu'il se ferait câliner s'il montrait de la peur, je dirais "quel comédien" ce Soda !
Super contente que tu puisses recommencer à sortir, sans être trop angoissée. Tu vois, on te l'avait dit, ça va revenir.
Et les probabilités qu'il t'arrive la même chose sont revenues à un niveau très bas, alors qu'avant tu ne savais pas que l'aiguille était dans le rouge. Alors, comme les autres, je te dis "profite bien de ta seconde chance".

----------


## phacélie

Bravo manoe !

C'est pas gentil de se moquer des peurs de Soda  ::

----------


## manoe

> Alors, comme les autres, je te dis "profite bien de ta seconde chance".


Oh que oui duma, je suis infiniment consciente de la chance qui m'a été offerte et crois-moi, je savoure ce cadeau inespéré 





> C'est pas gentil de se moquer des peurs de Soda


Que nenni, je persiste et signe : c'est une chochotte  ::

----------


## superdogs

Mais, il a peut-être vraiment des angoisses... peut-être déstabilisé par ton absence, l'air de rien, et ça se traduit par des peurs "idiotes".

----------


## manoe

Ce pourrait être effectivement une explication plausible mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas car je l'ai déjà vu manifester de l'agitation voire même quitter une pièce dans laquelle volait une mouche...  C'est juste un loulou  globalement pas très hardi sans être non plus traumatisé.
En revanche, moi je suis treeeeees déstabilisée de ne pas l'avoir auprès de moi et je developpe des troubles du style regarder longuement ses photos ou encore éprouver bcp de jalousie à l'egard de tous ceux que je croise accompagnés de leurs poilus....  ::

----------


## superdogs

Ah ah, je connais. Quand j'ai perdu ma toute première chienne, je suis restée terriblement longtemps incapable de regarder un couple chien-humain sans me sentir envieuse et en même temps très triste

Mais la bonne nouvelle, c'est que vous allez vous retrouver !! chaque jour de plus est un jour de moins.....oh, cette joie des retrouvailles  ::

----------


## manoe

Viiiii, j'ai hâte  ::

----------


## phacélie

Ah mais ce n'est peut-être pas une question d'être hardi ou non, tu ne sais pas s'il n'a pas déjà été piqué par une guêpe/un bourdon/une abeille et qu'il assimile le bourdonnement à cette expérience.
Quant au chaton... ça peut piquer fort aussi, ce genre de ptit machin.  ::

----------


## manoe

Et les piqûres d'aspirateur, personne n'en parle !...  ::

----------


## superdogs

:: 
je sais pourquoi Alma est  ::  de Soda..... elle aussi, elle a peur des mouches.... quoique récemment, je l'ai vu essayer d'en coincer une.., elle a aussi peur de l'aspirateur, moins qu'avant mais quand même, elle n'est pas au niveau de Gring qui te laisse faire le tour de son corps sans bouger....

Sans rire, suffit d'un jeu idiot quand le chien est petit, avec l'aspi, par exemple, pour ancrer une crainte. Sans parler même de maltraitance.

----------


## phacélie

Non mais l'aspirateur, tu vois bien que l'humain-e a beau faire, s'arcbouter pour essayer de le retenir, il ou elle parvient tout juste à le faire reculer de temps en temps. :: 
Ce truc hurlant est plus fort que tout, il avance toujours et n'a qu'un objectif : te coincer dans un coin.

----------


## mamandeuna

Soda ne connaissait peut-être pas ces insectes, ou alors, le fait du changement d'environnement aura réactivé ses phobies.  :: 
En tous les cas, tu as de la chance, il ne gobe pas les mouches, comme mon réunionnais... (ainsi que tout ce qui vole et qui bourdonne... :: 
Il a une vie très patapouf Soda, canapé, câlins, alors tout ce qui vient troubler son cocon doit lui apparaître comme assez anxiogène aussi.  :: 
Je comprends ce manque du poilu qui se blotti et ronronne (je ne sais pas si Soda ronronne, le bourbon, oui... ::  
A toi bientôt ces retrouvailles, toutes en douceur.  ::

----------


## Mirko78



----------


## manoe

> Il a une vie très patapouf Soda


Dixit la maman du plus patachon des bourbons  :: 

Merci pour la photo de ta belle tribu Mirko, je t'envie un peu...

Pour ce qui est de mon rouquin, je plaisantais bien sûr, mais il est clair que Soda est un chien qui éprouve vite de la crainte quoique je le trouve bcp plus confiant qu'à son arrivée, et qu'il n'a jamais manifesté non plus des terreurs paralysantes. Il n'y a que lors d'orages ou de feux d'artifice que je ne parviens pas à le calmer et où il erre sans repos dans la maison en tremblant. Il est évident qu'il a pu vivre par le passé des situations qui l'auront marqué à vie. Je soupçonne fortement qu'il ait été battu à sa facon de plisser instantanément les yeux et de s'aplatir au sol dès que l'on lève la main même de façon tout à fait anodine et sans menace aucune. Tout ce que je sais de lui est qu'il a été trouvé à l'âge d'un mois dans la rue et qu'il a bénéficié d'un sevrage en famille d'accueil entouré de chiots et d'une maman avant d'intégrer le refuge. Je pense toutefois que c'est un chien bien sociabilisé, bien dans son corps et ses pattes et qui ne présente aucun déséquilibre. Il est juste un peu craintif mais mon defunt labrador qui n'avait pourtant connu qu'une vie de rêve depuis sa naissance était lui aussi loin d'être hardi, mon Aron le poltron...​

----------


## duma762000

mes chiens aussi sont très réactifs aux orages et autres feux d'artifice. Quand je le sais suffisamment à l'avance je leur donne du Rescue, cela les calme bien. Je donne aussi de la valériane liquide (de chez Dorwest) au galgo, cela le fait dormir. Avec l'âge et la surdité qui s'installe, ils sont beaucoup plus cools.

----------


## mamandeuna

Beaucoup de chiens réagissent aux feux d'artifices. Même ceux qui naissent dans du coton (mon premier chien, adopté chiot et vénéré, donc jamais connu la rue ni la maltraitance). 
Titus a une peur panique des feux d'artifices, et par extensions, de tous les bruits stridents. 
On a deux chiens, un sécurisé, sociable "normal" en intérieur, et un sauvage, sur le qui vive, toujours prêt à fuir, en extérieur.  ::  
On compose avec es deux, mais c'est en intérieur, seulement, qu'on a eu des progrès. On lui a même appris à jouer. On a des codes, des résultats, en milieu sécure, il est même particulièrement intelligent, au delà de ce qu'on a connu avec nos chiens lambda.
En extérieur, rien à faire, à part être sur son dos, obliger à recommencer la même chose, et recommencer la fois suivante, il n'imprime pas.  ::

----------


## manoe

Photo de mon renardeau avec ma maman  :: 
Encore 3 semaines avant de te retrouver mon rouquin... Tu me manques

----------


## mamandeuna

Quel beau Soda (je le sens un peu patapouf là quand même... :: 
Il respire le calme et le bonheur.
A bientôt le bonheur à deux retrouvé.  ::

----------


## superdogs

Ayééééé  ::  :Pom pom girl:  Soso a retrouvé sa môman  ::

----------


## duma762000

super

----------


## manoe

Bonheur indescriptible des retrouvailles avec mon Soda, tout comme avec ma maman  :: 
J'ai eu tellement peur de ne jamais les revoir, jusqu'à voici encore quelques jours où j'ai fait un petit séjour de quelques heures aux urgences mais fort heureusement rien à signaler au niveau cardio-pulmonaire...  ::

----------


## duma762000

Mince, j'espère qu'il n'y avait rien de grave. Bonnes et joyeuses retrouvailles

----------


## Alantka

Quelle magnifique photo  ::  Je suis très heureuse de savoir que vous vous êtes enfin retrouvés ! Prends bien soin de toi Manoe  ::

----------


## manoe

> Mince, j'espère qu'il n'y avait rien de grave.


Non, de fortes douleurs respiratoires mais apparemment juste "mecaniques" et liées à l'intervention. Cinq heures le thorax grand ouvert avec manipulations des poumons, muscles, diaphragme, etc, il faut du temps pour que tout se remette en place, d'autant qu'en post op on a tendance à rester vouté pour protéger le sternum et éviter les douleurs. Bref, plus de peur que de mal mais encore beaucoup d'angoisse...

----------


## superdogs

N'empêche, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de remarquer que Soda a changé de regard...... je t'  ::  môman, telleeeeemeeennt !

----------


## duma762000

il faut du temps pour se remettre d'une pareille opération. Il est tout à fait normal et prudent de consulter si douleur ou même angoisse. 
Je n'arrive pas à imaginer combien cela doit être difficile de reprendre une vie "normale" après cela. Heureusement Soda est là, qui va aider à avancer. Bonne continuation à tous les deux. :Pom pom girl:

----------


## manoe

Merci duma  ::

----------


## phacélie

Quelle chouette photo, ça, c'est du bon gros bisou de chien plein de tendresse  :: 
Tu vois, manifestement Soda ne t'a pas oubliée, comment a-t-il réagi quand il t'a vue, avant le bisou je veux dire ?

J'espère que les grosses douleurs et l'angoisse qui va avec sont derrière toi maintenant afin que tu puisses profiter pleinement des retrouvailles.  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci Phacelie  :: 
J'ai eu droit à une fête démonstrative et ensuite à "où tu iras j'irai", bref le pot de colle aux yeux enamourés comme j'aime  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Enfin les retrouvailles, je crois que c'est la meilleure thérapie quand on les a à nos côtés et tellement doués pour nous relaxer.
Peut être une activité à faire avec lui, la relaxation canine est vraiment une belle découverte que j'ai faite  ::

----------


## manoe

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi mirko. Je crois d'ailleurs qu'il a été scientifiquement prouvé que caresser un chien/chat peut diminuer le niveau de cortisol, l'hormone du stress, réguler la respiration, diminuer le rythme cardiaque et abaisser de fait la tension artérielle, sans compter la liberation d'ocytocine, l'endorphine du bien-être.
D'ailleurs, le jour de mon intervention, quand l'anesthesiste m'a demande de penser à une situation agréable juste avant de m'endormir, c'est à ces moments partagés avec Aron et Soda qui se sont imposés à moi, ces seuls instants de toute ma vie qui pour moi sont synonyme de bonheur total et absolu.

----------


## Alantka

> D'ailleurs, le jour de mon intervention, quand l'anesthesiste m'a demande de penser à une situation agréable juste avant de m'endormir, c'est à ces moments partagés avec Aron et Soda qui se sont imposés à moi, *ces seuls instants de toute ma vie qui pour moi sont synonyme de bonheur total et absolu.*


Comme je te comprends  ::   ::

----------


## phacélie

Coucou manoe  :: , comment allez-vous, l'adorable Soda et toi ?

----------


## manoe

Adorable à toi de demander phacelie, merci  :: 
Soda va bien. Il me manque énormément car je suis désormais quasiment installée à Toulon chez mon ami mais j'ai renoncé à l'emmener avec moi en TGV car les transports ne sont vraiment pas adaptés au voyage des chiens de grande taille. J'en avais fait l'experience l'an passé mais cette année, avec l'intervention que j'ai subie, cela m'était  difficilement envisageable. J'espère pouvoir aller le chercher en voiture dès que possible. Quant à moi, bien récupéré physiquement avec plus aucune douleur thoracique. Le sternum doit être consolidé maintenant car j'ai retrouvé ma liberté de mouvement et peux porter des charges + lourdes. En revanche, psychologiquement, je vis dans l'angoisse permanente. Ma vie n'est résolument plus "comme avant" et une part d'insousciance est irrémédiablement perdue. 
Et puis, je suis confrontée à un changement de lieu de vie pas vraiment choisi et n'ai plus aucun repère. Bref, je ne vais pas m'apesantir sur mon mal être qui de toute façon n'a aucun intérêt sur ce forum.
Et toi phacelie, je ne connais même pas ta famille de poilus. Une tite photo peut être ?

----------


## Myko78

Je vote pour une photo du loulou blanc de Phacelie  :: 

Manoe beaucoup de courage, c'est tellement bouleversant de devoir tout reprendre à Zéro, ne plus pouvoir tout faire comme on en avait l'habitude.

J'espère que tu trouveras un nouvel équilibre et que Soda viendra bientôt rejoindre sa maman  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci Myko  ::

----------


## duma762000

mais non, on s'intéresse à toi depuis très longtemps et on souhaite de tout coeur que tu reprennes ton équilibre. Cela prendra certainement du temps mais tu y arriveras. Et puis je suis sûre que Soda va venir te retrouver très vite et qu'il t'y aidera beaucoup.
C'est vrai que le train en cette période n'est pas idéal pour un chien, j'ai lu qu'au Japon ils avaient créé des trains "dog friendly" et j'attends avec impatience que ce soit testé en France.
Bonne semaine au soleil (et à la chaleur) dans le Var

----------


## superdogs

Et moi, je suis très prise, épuisée par cette fin d'année, mais je pense bien à toi. Contente de savoir que physiquement, tu as retrouvé tes capacités.

Le côté psychologique, c'est de loin le plus long, et bien souvent, comme pour toutes les épreuves de la vie, on en ressort différent, mais toujours plus fort ! plus apte à reconnaitre et apprécier les petits bonheurs, parce que l'on a conscience de la brièveté et fragilité de l'existence, et la vraie zénitude, au final, je crois que c'est ainsi qu'on s'en approche. On est certes moins insouciant, mais bien plus "sage".

Je suis certaine que tu vas trouver un moyen, en trouvant un créneau hors grosses chaleurs prévues cet été, pour faire descendre ton Soda. 


 ::

----------


## phacélie

J'espère que tu vas pouvoir retrouver Soda prochainement et de la sérénité aussi, comme tu as retrouvé ta liberté de mouvement.
Tu vis quelque-chose qui doit s'apparenter à un stress post-traumatique, non ? Est-ce que tu as trouvé un professionnel de qualité à qui parler ? Est-ce qu'on t'a proposé l'EMDR ?

Je voulais joindre une photo de mon ptit vieux toutou, mais ça ne passe pas  : "échec d'envoi", je réessaierai plus tard  :: 

Edit : ayé  :: 




Spoiler:

----------


## manoe

Merci Myko, duma, superdogs et phacelie pour votre réconfort  :: 
Craquant ton loulou phacelie  ::   Comment s'appelle t-il ?




> Est-ce que tu as trouvé un professionnel de qualité à qui parler ? Est-ce qu'on t'a proposé l'EMDR ?


Non, j'avais une psy qui m'a énormément aidée par le passé mais elle est en RP, et moi je suis pour le moment à Toulon, ce qui est d'ailleurs très difficile pour moi car j'ai perdu tous mes repères. Venue ici avec une seule valise de vetements, je me sens comme coupée de ma vie, de mes loisirs, de tout ce qui faisait mes centres d'intérêt. La chaleur que je ne supporte pas m'oblige comme chaque été à rester enfermée sous la clim mais cette fois dans un appartement où je ne me sens pas chez-moi, et où je tourne en rond sans savoir que faire. Bref, je déprime totalement et je ne pense pas que je pourrai m'installer ici. Mais peu importe, je ne vais pas polluer le post de mon Soso avec mes états d'âme.
Sur la route des vacances jeudi je vais m'arrêter une journée à Bourges pour voir mon rouquin mais cela sera un crève coeur de le laisser car je ne pourrai pas le garder avec moi sans doute avant septembre.

----------


## superdogs

> *Je vote pour une photo du loulou blanc de Phacelie* 
> 
> Manoe beaucoup de courage, c'est tellement bouleversant de devoir tout reprendre à Zéro, ne plus pouvoir tout faire comme on en avait l'habitude.
> 
> J'espère que tu trouveras un nouvel équilibre et que Soda viendra bientôt rejoindre sa maman



Et voilà, Myko demande, Myko est exaucé !!

----------


## duma762000

est ce que la psy en RP accepterait une séance par vidéo ? Ce n'est pas aussi bien qu'en cabinet médical mais c'est pas trop mal non plus. Ca aide de parler, même à quelqu'un derrière un écran.
Et pour Soda, même si ce n'est qu'une journée, cela remontera les batteries pour les jours sans à tous les deux.

----------


## phacélie

Bonnes vacances manoe ! Tu as bien de la chance, tu as dû trouver un endroit à l'abri de la canicule j'imagine.
( Qu'est-ce que j'aimerais être loiiiiin, au frais !)

Il ne s'appelle pas, mon piou-piou, il est sourd comme un pot.

----------


## manoe

Merci phacelie  :Smile: 
Je suis en Slovaquie pour 10 jours et effectivement je respire, surtout ces jours-ci avec l'altitude des Tatras. Moi qui suis liquéfiée au-dessus de 25 degrés, je me demande où je vais bien pouvoir vivre désormais avec les étés chaque année plus caniculaires. Je ne sais dans quel coin de France tu es mais j'ai l'impression que plus aucune region n'est épargnée  :: 
Calins au piou-piou sans nom  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> est ce que la psy en RP accepterait une séance par vidéo ?


J'ai déjà essayé mais cela ne me convient pas et a même tendance à me bloquer

----------


## phacélie

Piou-piou pionce, je le câlinerai tout à l'heure de ta part.  :: 
Profite bien pour nous de la fraîcheur, ici en Occitanie, c'est l'enfer.  :Frown: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Écris un livre manoe, peut-être qu'écrire noir sur blanc, toi qui aimes ça, te déchargerait du trop-plein d'angoisse que tu ressens.
Et vois si l'EMDR ne te conviendrait pas, pas besoin de parler, je crois, pour ça.

----------

